# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բժշկություն >  Հղիության արհեստական ընդհատում

## Artgeo

Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում հղիության արհեստական ընդհատմանը՝ աբորտին:

----------


## Sergey

Ըմբռնումով։

----------


## Aida

Նայած, թե ինչ տարիքի է կինը, որը դիմում է նման քայլի: Երիտասարդների շրջանակում այդ քայլը համարում եմ հանցագործություն և սեփական կյանքի կործանում: Քանի որ առաջին անգամ հղիությունը դադարեցնելով կինը այլևս երբևիցե չհղիանալու ռիսկի է դիմում: Ճիշտ է հնարավոր է նաև նման բան չլինի, բայց ռիսկը շատ մեծ է: Մեր օրերում չբերությունը հաճախ հանդիպող երևույթ է: Հիմնական պատճառներից մեկն էլ հենց դա է, երբ 19 տարեկան աղջիկը հեռացնում է երեխային և 23 տարեկան հասակում արդեն կանգնում է պրոբլեմի առջև: կարծում եմ, որ երիտասարդների մոտ դա չմտածված և հիմար քայլ է: 
Իսկ եթե կինը ցանկանում է հեռացնել իր երրորդ կամ չորրորդ երեխային հարգելի պատճառներով: Օրինակ երեխային պահելու և մեծացնելու համար ֆինանսական պրոբլեմներ ունենալու դեպքում, նրանց ինչ-որ տեղ կարելի է հասկանալ: Ինձ համար դա ավելի ընդունելի է, քան այն բազմազավակ մայրերը, որոնց հաճախ հեռուստատեսությամբ ցույց են տալիս, որոնք ունեն մոտ 11 երեխա, բայց ապրում եմ ավտոտնակում և երեխաները հացի կարոտ են մնում:   
Ամեն դեպքում լավ կլինի հնարավորինս խուսափել նման քայլի դիմելուց:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կտրականապես դեմ եմ աբորտներին, որովհետև.
1. սպանություն է. երեխան ուզում է ապրել, որովհետև Աստված նրան կյանք է տվել
2. կարող է շատ լուրջ առողջական խնդիրներ առաջացնել մոր մոտ՝ ընդհուպ մինչև չբերություն և մահ
3. հոգեբանական ծանր հարված է

Միայն մի դեպքում եմ կողմ աբորտին. երբ այդ հղիությունը և/կամ ծննդաբերությունը կնոջ կյանքի համար վտանգավոր է:

----------

Yevuk (20.06.2010), Հրատացի (21.01.2009), Մինա (24.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (19.11.2012)

----------


## kiki

ես չեմ կարող դատել նրանց ով դիմում է այդ քայլին, քանի որ իրավունք չունեմ, ու գիտակցելով, որ կարելի է խուսափել դրանից , այնուամենայնիվ հասկանում եմ նաև, որ կյանքում ամեն ինչ պատահում է ...
բայց ինքս դեմ եմ այդ երևույթին, արդեն վերը նշված պատճառներով ՝ նախ, ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի սպանել, իսկ դա սպանություն է, երկրորդը ՝ դա վնաս է կնոջ առողջությանը, ու բավականին վտանգավոր է ...

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Կտրականապես դեմ եմ աբորտներին, որովհետև.
> 1. սպանություն է. երեխան ուզում է ապրել, որովհետև Աստված նրան կյանք է տվել
> 2. կարող է շատ լուրջ առողջական խնդիրներ առաջացնել մոր մոտ՝ ընդհուպ մինչև չբերություն և մահ
> 3. հոգեբանական ծանր հարված է
> 
> Միայն մի դեպքում եմ կողմ աբորտին. երբ այդ հղիությունը և/կամ ծննդաբերությունը կնոջ կյանքի համար վտանգավոր է:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Բյուրակնի բերած բոլոր պատճառների հետ։  Իմ խորին համոզմամբ, աբորտը ոչ պակաս սպանություն է, քան արդեն ծնված մարդու սպանությունը։ Մեզանից ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի որոշելու՝ երեխան պետք է ապրի թե ոչ։ Եթե արդեն ստեղծվել է, թեկուզև դեռ չի ծնվել, ուրեմն պիտի ապրի։ Իսկ եթե կինը կամ աղջիկը չէր ուզում երեխա ունենալ, ապա պետք է դրա մասին նախօրոք մտածեր։ Եթե չի մտածել, ուրեմն պարտավոր է կրել իր անհեռատեսության հետևանքները (մի քիչ ցավալի է երեխային «հետևանք» անվանելը, բայց տվյալ դեպքում այդպես է ստացվում)։

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես դրան նայում եմ որպես բարբարոսության թե մոր և թե երեխայի նկատմամբ…

----------

Նաիրուհի (19.11.2012)

----------


## Artgeo

Իսկ եթե երեխան հիվանդ է, որորշ անբուժելի արատներ ունի ու դրանք նրան կուղեկցեն ամբողջ կյանքում, կամ ասենք մայրը 15-16 տարեկան աղջիկ է

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Իսկ եթե երեխան հիվանդ է, որորշ անբուժելի արատներ ունի ու դրանք նրան կուղեկցեն ամբողջ կյանքում, կամ ասենք մայրը 15-16 տարեկան աղջիկ է


Ես համարում եմ, որ եթե նույնիսկ երեխան հիվանդ է, կամ մայրը 15-16 տարեկան աղջիկ է, միևնույն է, աբորտն էլի սխալ է։ Եթե դա պատահել է, ուրեմն նրա կարման է այդպիսին, պետք է կրի։ Ըստ իմ համոզմունքների՝ այս կյանքում ոչինչ հենց այնպես տեղի չի ունենում. եթե տեղի է ունեցել, ուրեմն ինչ-որ իմաստ ունի։ 

Գիտեմ, որ շատ քչերը կհասկանան ինձ այս հարցում, և համոզված եմ, որ շատերը կհակաճառեն, բայց իմ այս տեսակետի մեջ ես լիովին համոզված եմ։

----------

Մուշու (22.08.2017)

----------


## Riddle

> Իսկ եթե երեխան հիվանդ է, որորշ անբուժելի արատներ ունի ու դրանք նրան կուղեկցեն ամբողջ կյանքում, կամ ասենք մայրը 15-16 տարեկան աղջիկ է


Եթե արդեն ծնված երեխան անբուժելի արատ է ունենում, մայրը նրան սպանո՞ւմ է: Վայրենի է չէ՞ հնչում: Բայց չէ՞ որ համարյա նույնն է: Պարզապես այս դեպքում երեխան դեռ չի ծնվել, բայց նա արդեն գոյություն ունի, նա արդեն կենդանի էակ է… Իսկ այն, որ աղջիկը 15-16 տարեկան է, բոլորովին արդարացուցիչ հանգամանք չէ: Տարիքը կապ չունի մայրական պատասխանատվության հետ:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ես համարում եմ, որ եթե նույնիսկ երեխան հիվանդ է, կամ մայրը 15-16 տարեկան աղջիկ է, միևնույն է, աբորտն էլի սխալ է։ Եթե դա պատահել է, ուրեմն նրա կարման է այդպիսին, պետք է կրի։ Ըստ իմ համոզմունքների՝ այս կյանքում ոչինչ հենց այնպես տեղի չի ունենում. եթե տեղի է ունեցել, ուրեմն ինչ-որ իմաստ ունի։


Եթե ոտով քայլում ես ու դեմդ փոսա, կշրջանցե՞ս այդ փոսը, թե՞ ուղիղ կգնաս:
Եթե հնարավոր է երեխային ու ինչու չէ, նաև քեզ ազատել տանջանքներից, ապա ինչո՞ւ թողնել, որ նա տանջվի  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե ոտով քայլում ես ու դեմդ փոսա, կշրջանցե՞ս այդ փոսը, թե՞ ուղիղ կգնաս:


Տվյալ դեպքում շրջանցելը չհղիանալն է:  :Wink:

----------


## Artgeo

> Տվյալ դեպքում շրջանցելը չհղիանալն է:


Դու չես կարող նախորոք իմանալ, երեխան հիվանդ կլինի թե ոչ

----------


## bounty

Ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ աբոռտներին. Չեմ հասկանում թե ինչպես կարելի է սպանել քո բալիկին, չէ որ նա քո մի մասնիկն է. Ուղակի պետք է մեր հասարակությանը ծանոթացնել  "կոնտռացեպցիա" գաղափարի հետ, և մի գուցե  աբոռտների թիվը  կնվազի.
Եվ մի բան ել ասեմ- իմ կարծիքով պետք չէ առատներով պտղին աբոռտ անել, նա էլ իրավունք ունի ապրելու.

----------


## Artgeo

> նա էլ իրավունք ունի ապրելու.


թե՞ տանջվելու  :Think:

----------

Լուսաբեր (26.05.2009)

----------


## Koms

> այս կյանքում ոչինչ հենց այնպես տեղի չի ունենում. եթե տեղի է ունեցել, ուրեմն ինչ-որ իմաստ ունի։


ես համաձայն եմ , բայց եկեք ընդունենք նաև, որ սա շատ բարդ փիլիսոփայական հարց է նաև / օրինակ ԱՄՆ-ի յուրաքանչյուր նահանգ իր առանձին օրենքն ունի այս հարցի վերաբերյալ` դիամետրալ տարբեր հարևան նահանգից/. 
բայց օրինակ, ո՞վ կարող է ապացուցել, որ ավելի լավ է երեխան մեծանա առանց հոր կամ չծնվի ընդհանրապես,  :Think:

----------


## Hovulik

> Կտրականապես դեմ եմ աբորտներին, որովհետև.
> 1. սպանություն է. երեխան ուզում է ապրել, որովհետև Աստված նրան կյանք է տվել


Ոչ բժշկական մոտեցում

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ բժշկական մոտեցում


Աստված բժշկությունից վեր է  :Wink:

----------


## Hovulik

Դե լավ ,են որ ասում են հասցրեցիք...
Իհարկե սպանություն դա վատ է... իհարկե պետք է այդ ամենը կանխել... իհաևկե հիվանդ երեխան դա էլ է մարդ և բազմաթիվ այլննննններ....

Չգիտեմ, կարծում եմ ոչ մեկդ աբորտ արած կնոջ հետ չեք զրուցել: Գիտեք թե ինչ է նա ապրում այդ պահերին, թե ինչ երազներ է տեսնում ամեն գիշեր, գիտեք թե ինչ են խոսում նրա մասին իր հարևաններն ու բարեկամները.... Չգիտեք: 

ԼԱՎ բանա եդ աբորտը, թե  ՎԱՏ... չեմ էլ փորձում դատել... իրավունք էլ չունեմ... դա որպես սովորական անհատ... մարդ:

Բայց եթե բժիշկ եմ, ասեմ մենակ մի բան. ԵԹԵ ՈՐՈՇԵԼ ԵՍ ԱԲՈՐՏ ԱՆԵԼ, ԳՈՆԵ ԴԻՄԻ ՄԱՍՆԱԳԵՏԻ, ԱՅԼ ՈՉ ԹԵ ՀԱՐԵՎԱՆԻ ՆԿՈՒՂՈՒՄ ԱՇԽԱՏՈՂ ՏԱՏՄՈՐ....

----------

Cassiopeia (31.10.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չգիտեմ, կարծում եմ ոչ մեկդ աբորտ արած կնոջ հետ չեք զրուցել: Գիտեք թե ինչ է նա ապրում այդ պահերին, թե ինչ երազներ է տեսնում ամեն գիշեր, գիտեք թե ինչ են խոսում նրա մասին իր հարևաններն ու բարեկամները.... Չգիտեք:


Գիտեմ  :Sad:  Ես մի տասնհինգ տարեկան երեխայի մասին պատմող վավերագրական ֆիլմ եմ դիտել: 



> Բայց եթե բժիշկ եմ, ասեմ մենակ մի բան. ԵԹԵ ՈՐՈՇԵԼ ԵՍ ԱԲՈՐՏ ԱՆԵԼ, ԳՈՆԵ ԴԻՄԻ ՄԱՍՆԱԳԵՏԻ, ԱՅԼ ՈՉ ԹԵ ՀԱՐԵՎԱՆԻ ՆԿՈՒՂՈՒՄ ԱՇԽԱՏՈՂ ՏԱՏՄՈՐ....


Դրա հետ համաձայն եմ: Բայց բժշկի խնդիրն է նաև հղի կնոջը մանրամասնորեն բացատրել աբորտի հետ կապված ամեն ինչ, ոչ թե փող աշխատելու համար դեռ մի բան էլ ոչ հղի կնոջն ասել, որ հղի է, ու ձևական աբորտ անել:
Ես գիտեմ, որ բազմաթիվ կանայք հրաժարվել են աբորտ անելուց, երբ բժիշկը ճիշտ մոտեցում է ցույց տվել:

----------


## Hovulik

> Գիտեմ  Ես մի տասնհինգ տարեկան երեխայի մասին պատմող վավերագրական ֆիլմ եմ դիտել: 
> 
> Դրա հետ համաձայն եմ: Բայց բժշկի խնդիրն է նաև հղի կնոջը մանրամասնորեն բացատրել աբորտի հետ կապված ամեն ինչ, ոչ թե փող աշխատելու համար դեռ մի բան էլ ոչ հղի կնոջն ասել, որ հղի է, ու ձևական աբորտ անել:
> Ես գիտեմ, որ բազմաթիվ կանայք հրաժարվել են աբորտ անելուց, երբ բժիշկը ճիշտ մոտեցում է ցույց տվել:


ես ել եմ շատ ֆիլմեր տեսել...

Համաձայն եմ որ այն բժիշկը որը համոզում է աբորտ անել կամ ով որ չի համոզում այդ քայլից ետ կանգնել.... ԱՆԲԱՐՈՅԱԿԱՆ Է... կարելի է նաև այլ բառեր ասել, բայց դե...

----------


## Kita

Ընդհանրապես դեմ եմ, բայց որոշակի պայմաներում չեմ քննադատում...եթե հղիթյան ընթացքի շարունակումԸ վտանգավոր կամ մոր կամ երեխայի համար....
կապված այն փաստի հետ.,.եթե պայմաններչկան պահելու... իսկապես շուտ էր պետք մտացել.....

----------


## Arisol

> Չգիտեմ, կարծում եմ ոչ մեկդ աբորտ արած կնոջ հետ չեք զրուցել: Գիտեք թե ինչ է նա ապրում այդ պահերին, թե ինչ երազներ է տեսնում ամեն գիշեր, գիտեք թե ինչ են խոսում նրա մասին իր հարևաններն ու բարեկամները.... Չգիտեք:


Ես շատ ծանոթներ ունեմ, որոնք աբորտ են արել և իրենց հոգեվիճակը շատ ծանր էր… Մի ծանոթ, որ պիտի աբորտ աներ, նախորդ գիշերը երազում տեսել էր իր պտուղին, որը խնդրում էր թողնել իրեն կենդանի, որ չսպանի իրեն, ավելին, աղաչում էր…  Բայց այդ կինը աբորտից բացի այլ ելք չուներ,  արեց և շատ մեծ հոգեկան ապրումներ ապրեց և շատ զարմանալի բան կատարվեց :Shok:  . աբորտից մի քանի շաբաթ հետո նա կրկին հղիացավ, որն անհնար էր! Այս անգամ նա կտրականապես հրաժարվում էր աբորտ անելուց և էլի նման երազներ էր տեսնում, բայց մի օր տեսավ երազում, որ երեխան իրեն վատ է զգում, օգնություն է խնդրում… Հաջորդ օրը այդ կինը վիժեց… :Sad:

----------


## Ծով

Ախր դեռ նույնիսկ իր մոր ներսում չձևավորված փոքրիկը զգում է.դժվար է ասել,թե ինչ…երևի թե սարսափելի մի ցավ չհասկանալով թե ինչ է ցավը…
ես դեմ եմ …
որոշ դեպքեր կան միայն     կամ-կամ-ի……………………………որն ինչ որ չափով ներելի է…երբ ասենք հայրն ուզում է փրկել մորը,հետագայում երեխաներ ունենալու ակնկալիքով…
միևնույն է մարմնովս սարսուռ է անցնոում…

----------


## Hovulik

> Ես շատ ծանոթներ ունեմ, որոնք աբորտ են արել և իրենց հոգեվիճակը շատ ծանր էր… Մի ծանոթ, որ պիտի աբորտ աներ, նախորդ գիշերը երազում տեսել էր իր պտուղին, որը խնդրում էր թողնել իրեն կենդանի, որ չսպանի իրեն, ավելին, աղաչում էր…  Բայց այդ կինը աբորտից բացի այլ ելք չուներ,  արեց և շատ մեծ հոգեկան ապրումներ ապրեց և շատ զարմանալի բան կատարվեց . աբորտից մի քանի շաբաթ հետո նա կրկին հղիացավ, որն անհնար էր! Այս անգամ նա կտրականապես հրաժարվում էր աբորտ անելուց և էլի նման երազներ էր տեսնում, բայց մի օր տեսավ երազում, որ երեխան իրեն վատ է զգում, օգնություն է խնդրում… Հաջորդ օրը այդ կինը վիժեց…



Հեքիատ

----------


## Arisol

> Հեքիատ


Ներեցեք, բայց ո՞ր մասն էր հեքիաթ:

----------


## Selene

Ցավոք սրտի շատ տարածված երևույթ :Sad:  
Կան բազում մեթոդներ,մարդիկ տարիներ շարունակ մտածել են ոչ ցանկալի հղիությունից խուսափելու շատ տարբերակներ,բայց միայն քչերն են,որ օգտվում են այդ մեթոդներից :Sad:  
Ես համաձայն եմ Անգելինայի հետ,որ երեխան Աստծո պարգև է,ինքնին երեխա լույս աշխարհ բերելը նմանվում է հրաշքի,երբ դու հասարակ մահկանացու լինելով կարողանում ես կյանք տալ մի նոր էակի :Smile:  Իսկ հղիության արհեստական ընդհատումը ինչ-որ տեղ,միգուցե մի քիչ կոպիտ է ասված,բայց այդպես է,նման է մարդասպանության:
Եթե փորձենք արդարացնել հղիության արհեստական ընդհատման որոշ դեպքեր,ապա կնշանակի,որ կարող ենք արդարացնել նաև մարդասպաններին:Ի՞նչքանով է դա ճիշտ…
Ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ հղիության արհեստական ընդհատումներին,ուղղակի կարելի է խուսափել նման անցանկալի հղիությունից՝ ժամանակին ավելի սթափ մտածելով: :Xeloq:

----------


## John

> Իսկ այն, որ աղջիկը 15-16 տարեկան է, բոլորովին արդարացուցիչ հանգամանք չէ: Տարիքը կապ չունի մայրական պատասխանատվության հետ:


Բայց ախր 15-16 տարեկանը հենց ինքը դեռ երեխա է՝ ո՞նց ինքը կարա իր վրա տենց մեծ պարտավորություն վերցնի՝ երեխա պահելը ավելի հասուն տարիքի աղջիկների համար է դժվար, ուր մնաց թե 15 տարեկան աղջկա համար…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բայց ախր 15-16 տարեկանը հենց ինքը դեռ երեխա է՝ ո՞նց ինքը կարա իր վրա տենց մեծ պարտավորություն վերցնի՝ երեխա պահելը ավելի հասուն տարիքի աղջիկների համար է դժվար, ուր մնաց թե 15 տարեկան աղջկա համար…


Եթե չի կարող պատասխանատվություն վերցնել, թող չհղիանա: Իսկ դրա համար ամենահեշտ լուծումը. սեռական հարաբերություններ չունենալ: 
Մի կողմ թողնենք բոլոր բարոյական կողմերը այս հարցի, մեկ այլ բանի վրա հրավիրեմ ձեր ուշադրությունը: Առաջին հղիության արհեստական ընդհատումը շատ բարդություններ է առաջացնում, որոնց թվում՝ հետագայում երեխա ունենալու անհնարինություն: 15-16 տարեկան երեխան նույն հաջողությամբ չի հասկանում, որ նման քայլի դիմելով հետագայում երեխա չի ունենա: 15-16 տարեկանը կարող է մտածել, որ իրենց ընհանրապես երեխա պետք չէ, բայց տարիներ անց հաստատ կզղջա:

----------

Նաիրուհի (19.11.2012)

----------


## Ֆելո

ընդհանրապես վատ եմ վերաբերվում, բայց իմանալով որ էդ երեխան պիտի դառնա բոմժ, մուրացկան, կամ լավագույն դեպքում մանկատան երեխա, ավելի լավ կլինի, որ այդ երեխան չծնվի :Sad:  . ու լավ կլինի և իր, և շրջապատի համար :Blush:

----------


## otar

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ Բյուրակնի բերած բոլոր պատճառների հետ։  Իմ խորին համոզմամբ, աբորտը ոչ պակաս սպանություն է, քան արդեն ծնված մարդու սպանությունը։ Մեզանից ոչ ոք իրավունք չունի որոշելու՝ երեխան պետք է ապրի թե ոչ։ Եթե արդեն ստեղծվել է, թեկուզև դեռ չի ծնվել, ուրեմն պիտի ապրի։ Իսկ եթե կինը կամ աղջիկը չէր ուզում երեխա ունենալ, ապա պետք է դրա մասին նախօրոք մտածեր։ Եթե չի մտածել, ուրեմն պարտավոր է կրել իր անհեռատեսության հետևանքները (մի քիչ ցավալի է երեխային «հետևանք» անվանելը, բայց տվյալ դեպքում այդպես է ստացվում)։


իսկ եթե կանխավ գիտես, որ քանի որ մինչև այդ ընդունել ես դեղեր ինչ-որ հիվանդության բուժման համար, երեխադ ծնվելու է ԹԵՐՀԱՍ  կամ ԴԱՈւՆԻԶՄ հիվանդությա՞մբ   :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> իսկ եթե կանխավ գիտես, որ քանի որ մինչև այդ ընդունել ես դեղեր ինչ-որ հիվանդության բուժման համար, երեխադ ծնվելու է ԹԵՐՀԱՍ կամ ԴԱՈւՆԻԶՄ հիվանդությա՞մբ


Դու չես որոշողը այդ երեխան պետք է ապրի, թե ոչ: Եվ հետո եթե երեխան մտավոր հետամնաց է, դու չես կարող ասել, որ նա մարդ չէ, իրավունք չունի ապրելու: Ի դեպ, մտավոր հետամնաց երեխաների կյանքի որակը կարելի է շատ լավ բարձրացնել: Ես ինքս մի Դաունով հիվանդի գիտեմ, որ գրում, կարդում, նկարում է, իսկ վերջերս նույնիսկ դաշնամուր էր նվագում:

----------


## Արսեն

Դեմ եմ ընդհանրապես, 
բայց  եթե երեխան արատներով է ծնվելու,
կամ վտանգ կա մայրիկի համար,
մեկել երբ  սպիդով հիվանդ մորից պետքա ծնվի: 
Ամեն դեպքում մարդ իր խելքիցա որ գտնվում ա են վիճակում, որում կա, պետքա նախորոք մտածել…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> մեկել երբ սպիդով հիվանդ մորից պետքա ծնվի:


ի դեպ, մի շատ հետաքրքիր բան կարող եմ ասել: ՁԻԱՀ-ով հիվանդ մորից 30%-ով առողջ երեխա է ծնվում:  :Wink:  
եթե հղիությունն արհեստականորեն ընդհատեն, ի՞նչ երաշխիք կա, որ առողջ երեխան առողջ չէ  :Think:

----------


## otar

> Դու չես որոշողը այդ երեխան պետք է ապրի, թե ոչ: Եվ հետո եթե երեխան մտավոր հետամնաց է, դու չես կարող ասել, որ նա մարդ չէ, իրավունք չունի ապրելու: Ի դեպ, մտավոր հետամնաց երեխաների կյանքի որակը կարելի է շատ լավ բարձրացնել: Ես ինքս մի Դաունով հիվանդի գիտեմ, որ գրում, կարդում, նկարում է, իսկ վերջերս նույնիսկ դաշնամուր էր նվագում:


ես իմ համար չեմ ասում... էդ երեխան ինքը տանջվելու ա

----------


## Shauri

Իրավիճակ. մայրը հիվանդ է թոքախտով, հայրը՝ սիֆիլիսով։ Նրանք արդեն ունեցել էին 4 երեխա. մեկը ի ծնե կույր էր, երկրորդը մեռած էր ծնվել, երրորդը խուլուհամր էր, իսկ երրորդը ի ծնե հիվանդ էր թոքախտով։ Այժմ ընտանիքը սպասում է հինգերորդ երեխայի ծնունդին։ Ի՞նչ խորհուրդ կտայիք մորը։ 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Եթե դուք պատասխանեցիք՝ աբորտ անել, ապա դուք հենց նոր սպանեցիք Բեթհովենին  :Sad: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է թեմային... Երևույթին դեմ եմ, բայց կան դեպքեր, երբ ուղղակի ինքդ էլ չգիտես ինչն է ճիշտ... երբեք ոչինչ հնարավոր չի միանշանակ ասել... 

P.S. Առաջին անգամ վերոհիշյալ հարցը լսելիս ես էլ էի Բեթհովենի մամային խորհուրդ տվել չունենալ հինգերորդ երեխային...  :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես հենց հիմա ինքնակամ վիժումների մասին եմ կարդում, այստեղ գրված է նաև արհեստական վիժումների մասին: Կուզեի թարգմանել ձեզ համար:

Հղիության արհեստական ընդհատումը հետագայում կարող է ինքնակամ վիժումների պատճառ դառնալ: Անբարենպաստ հետևանքներ ունենում է հատկապես առաջին հղիության ընդհատումը: Հղիության արհեստական ընդհատման հետևանքով առաջացած ինքնակամ վիժումները մի քանի պատճառ կարող են ունենալ: Մեծ նշանակություն ունեն էնդոկրին (ներզատիչ) և նյարդային համակարգում տեղի ունեցած փոփոխությունները, խրոնիկական էնդոմետրիտը (արգանդի ներքին շերտի բորբոքում) և այլ բորբոքային հիվանդություններ, որոնք առաջանում են հղիության արհեստական ընդհատման հետևանքով:

----------


## Array

> ես իմ համար չեմ ասում... էդ երեխան ինքը տանջվելու ա


ինչ ես կարծում ,որ հնարավորուրյուն լիներ ետ երեխուն հարցնեիր, ինքը մեռնել կուզե՞ր

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի բան էլ բուն արհեստական աբորտների բաժնում կարդացի: էդ էլ եմ թարգմանում:

Արհեստական աբորտները, նույնիսկ երբ դրանք կատարել է բժիշկը բժշկական հաստատությունում, կնոջ առողջության վրա բացասական ազդեցություն են թողնում, հատկապես կրկնվող աբորտների դեպքում կամ երբ ընդհատվել է առաջին հղիությունը: Ավելի հաճախ հանդիպող բարդություններից են բորբոքային հիվանդությունները, որոնք ոչ հազվադեպ առաջացնում են ծնելիության ֆունկցիայի խանգարում (անպտղություն, ինքնակամ վիժումներ, արտաարգանդային հղիություն): Այն կանանց մոտ, որոնք նախկինում դիմել են աբորտի, հաջորդ հղիությունների և ծննդաբերությունների ժամանակ հաճախ բարդություններ են առաջանում (եթե պետք է, դրանք կթվարկեմ, ուղղակի լիքը անծանոթ բառեր կան, հիմա ալարում եմ բառարանի մեջ նայել): Բորբոքային հիվանդությունները և արգանդի վնասումը ծննդաբերության ժամանակ պայմաններ են ստեղծում դրա պատի պատռման համար:
Աբորտները կարող են նյարդային համակարգի, ինչպես նաև ձվարանների, մակերիկամների և այլ ներզատիչ գեղձերի ֆունկցիայի խանգարման պատճառ դառնալ:

----------


## smilingangel

ես մի անգամ մի վավերագրական ֆիլմ տեսա աբորտի մասին...մինչև հիմա մարմնովս սարսուռ է անցնում,երբ հիշում եմ էդ ամենը...դեռ չծնված,բայց արդեն ՄԱՐԴ-ԱՐԱՐԱԾԸ փորձում էր խուսափել բժշկի գործիքներից...ավա՜ղ,հաջողություն չունեցավ ու ինչպես մի անպետք «առարկա» դուրս բերվեց մոր օրգանիզմից...
բնականաբար դեմ եմ...բայց ինքս լսել եմ մի դեպք,որից հետո մինչև հիմա շոկի մեջ եմ...ու հիմա առավել քան երբևէ ինձ իրավունք չեմ վերապահում քննադատել աբորտ անողներին...իհարկե պախարակելի է,երբ այդ քայլին դիմում են "անզգույշ" պահվածքի հետևանքով...իսկ եթե սաղմը ձևավորվել է բռնության հետևանքո՞վ.ի նկատի ունեմ երբ կինը հղիացել է իր նկատմամբ սեռական բռնությունից հետո...(վերոհիշյալ դեպքը հենց դրա հետ էր կապված).............  :Sad:

----------


## Արամ

Հետաքրքիր պոստեր կարդացի, Ուրեմն ասեմ, պատկերացրեք մի դեպք...
Հայրը և Մայրը Երեխա են սպասում, բայց երեխային մեծացնելու համար ոչ մի ռեսուրս չունեն: Իդեպ Ցույց էին տալիս Աղքատների բնակավայրերը ու տեսա որ մի հատ <<Բուդկի>> մեջ ապրում են 9 երեխա, որոնցից 2-ը գիշերօթիկում 2-ը մանկատանը ու պլյուս 10 երեխային են սպասում: Եվ միայն այս հարցի շուրջ եմ համաձայն, իսկ բոլոր մնացած դեպքերում, ասում եմ ՄԻԱՆՇԱՆԱԿ` Ոչ Աբորտին:

----------


## Censor

Կարդում եմ ու աչքերիս չեմ հավատում..
Մայր Թերեզաների ակումբ...
Եկեք մի հատ էլ արգելենք աբորտները ու վսյո, ազատ անկախ Հայաստան!!!

Իմ կարծիքով պետքա լինի մոտավորապես սենց - մինչև 18 տարեկանների աբորտը արգելվում է, իսկ չարահաս կինը թող արդեն ինքը որոշի ինչ անի իր օրգանիզմի հետ:
Կասեք - շատ 20 տարեկաններն էլ խելք չունեն: Կպատասխանեմ - շատ 15 տարեկաններն էլ խելք ունեն, բայց ասենք, ընտրությունների չեն կարա մասնակցեն: Որոշվելա 18 չափահասության տարիք, ուրեմն մի բան կա:

Ինչ կնշանակի պտուղը զգումա, և այլն և այլն: Եթե ինքը նոր, էէէ, зачатый վիճակում արդեն խանգարող բանա, ու էս աշխարհի երեսին իրան արդեն սիրող ու սպասող չկա, ավելի լավ չի ինքը հեռանա դեռ սաղմնային վիճակում, որ հաստատ գիտակցություն չունի, ունի չգիտեմ ինչ ռեֆլեկսներ և այլն..

Կարմա..Աստված..Ինչ ասես իրար խառնվեցին..
Ախր մի փոքր, ՄԵՂՄ ասած, ուրիշ աշխարհում ենք ապրում...

Հետո կնոջ վիճակը: 
Հա ասենք լավ, հղիացել ա, ինչ, իրավունք չունի ինքը իրա օրգանիզմին ինչ ուզի անի? Մենակ չասեք - երեխայա..օրգանիզմ չի..
1-2-3 ամսականը երեխա չի, ՍԱՂՄԱ, ու անգիտակից ու կնոջը խանգառող մի երևույթ, որից կինը ուզում է ազատվել:
Կամ երբ ասենք 40 տարեկան ամուսնացած նորմալ կինը, որ ունի, ասենք, 3 երեխա, ու ընդհանրապես էլ չի պլանավորում երեխա ունենալ:  Հազար ու մի բան կարողա պատահել, կներեք, իհարկե - պահպանակը պատռվում ա, և ինչ? 
Սաաղ կյանքի պլանները խառնի իրար դրա պատճառով? 
Եթե նա լրիվ գիտակցում է ռիսկի գործոնը, ինչու է պետք նրան արգելել?..
Դա անմիտ ա:

Դա նորմալ դեպքերի մասին:
Իսկ բարդույթների դեպքում.. Ասենք կարմրախտա, բանա.. Էլ չեմ ասում - եթե բժիշկը հստակ ասել ա - երեխան, ասենք, անբուժելի եսիմինչ վախենալու հիվանդությունով տառապելու ա.. 
Ինչ չափահաս-անչափահաս...Ինչ երեխան զգումա..
Իսկ էտ երեխայից մեկը հարցնող եղելա - ինքը ուզում ա տենց հիվանդ էս դաժան աշխարհի երեսին ապրել? 
Կամ ուզումա որ իրա երեխաներին անցնի իրեն բախտի բերմամբ չանցած եսիմինչ խելագարություն կրող գենը?

Էհ.. Դեմ աբորտների..
Դեմ պետքա լինել անօրինական աբորտների, սեռկան հարաբերությունների կուլտուրայի բացակայությանը, բայց հաստատ ոչ ուղղակի, օդի մեջ ասված "աբորտներ!!!"

----------


## *K*A*T*U*

Վավերագրական ֆիլմը աբորտի մասին ես էլ եմ դիտել, շատ տպավորիչ էր: Ինձ թվում է, եթե աբորտից առաջ կնոջը ցույց տային այդ ֆիլմը, նա, գոնե մի քիչ, բայց կմտածեր` "Լինել, թե այնուամենայնիվ չլինել"  :Smile:  

Կարդացել եմ նաև մի բժշկի ռեալ պատմությունները վերը նշված անօրինական և ժողովրդական միջոցներով կատարվող աբորտների ցավալի հետևանքների մասին. Կարդացել եմ մի շնչով: Այս աշխատության մասին է խոսքը. Անչափ հետաքրքիր ու ուսուցողական է

Կոնկրետ իմ վերաբերմունքը…չեմ ողջունում, ու չեմ էլ դատապարտում: Բայց ամեն դեպքում պետք է գոնե մի փոքր պատասխանատվություն ունենալ.:  Հազար տեսակի միջոցներ կան հղիությունից խուսափելու համար:

----------


## Basaeff

Ես հարց ունեմ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր համարում են աբորտը սպանություն:

Դուք անձամբ ձեզ հիշու՞մ եք ծնվելուց առաջ 3 ամսեկան: Եթե ոչ, ապա ինչի հիման վրա եք եզրակացնում որ դա մարդու սպանություն է:

Երկրորդ հարցս վերաբերվում է ընդհանրապես աբորտներին դեմ արտահայտվողներին: Արդյո՞ք freedom of choice գաղափարը վերացել է: Եթե ոչ, ապա ի՞նչ իրավունքով է վիճելի բարոյական հարցը գերակայում մարդու հիմնարար իրավունքին:

Նրանց, ովքեր ընդունակ են հարցին քիչ թե շատ պրագմատիմով եւ առանց պաֆոսի մոտենալ, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Steven Lewitt-ի գրածները կարդալ: Հիանալի քանակական զուգահեռներ է տանում ԱՄՆ-ում աբորտների թույլատրման եւ 15-18 տարի անց նույն երեկրում կրիմինալի կտրուկ անկման հետ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես հարց ունեմ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր համարում են աբորտը սպանություն:
> 
> Դուք անձամբ ձեզ հիշու՞մ եք ծնվելուց առաջ 3 ամսեկան: Եթե ոչ, ապա ինչի հիման վրա եք եզրակացնում որ դա մարդու սպանություն է:


Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ դու քեզ գոնե ծնվելուց հետո 3 ամսականում հիշու՞մ ես։ Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ ոչ։ Ուրեմն ի՞նչ։ Քեզ այդ տարիքում կարելի էր առանց խղճի խայթի սպանել ու դա սպասնություն չհամարե՞լ։  :Shok:  




> Երկրորդ հարցս վերաբերվում է ընդհանրապես աբորտներին դեմ արտահայտվողներին: Արդյո՞ք freedom of choice գաղափարը վերացել է: Եթե ոչ, ապա ի՞նչ իրավունքով է վիճելի բարոյական հարցը գերակայում մարդու հիմնարար իրավունքին:


Ընդհանրապես մարդը միշտ էլ ունի ազատ ընտրության իրավունք, և դատելով նրանից, թե նա ինչպես կօգտագործի իր այդ իրավունքը, այսինքն՝ չարը կընտրի թե բարին, արդեն կարելի է ենթադրություններ անել նրա բարոյականության մակարդակի մասին։ Սա ես ասացի ընդհանրապես "freedom of choice" հասկացության վերաբերյալ։ Իսկ որ աբորտն, իմ կարծիքով, սխալ ընտրություն է, ես արդեն ասել եմ այս թեմայի առաջին գրառումներից մեկում։ Ես չեմ կարող վստահաբար ասել, որ ծայրահեղ իրավիճակներում (ասենք, այն դեպքում, երբ արդեն ստույգ կամ 90 տոկոսի հավանականությամբ հայտնի է, որ երեխան ծնվելու է աննորմալ, և նրա կյանքը, պատկերավոր ասած, պատիժ է դառնալու թե իր և թե ծնողների համար հետագա ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում, կամ էլ մոր կյանքին վտանգ է սպառնում և այլն) ես հաստատ չէի դիմի աբորտի, բայց նույնիսկ եթե դիմեմ (հուսով եմ՝ այդպիսի սարսափելի ընտրության առջև չեմ կանգնի  :Sad:  ), ապա դա իմ կողմից թուլության դրսևորում կհամարեմ, որովհետև աբորտն, ամեն դեպքում, դեմ է իմ բարոյական սկզբունքներին, որի մասին արդեն գրել եմ այստեղ։

----------

Shauri (18.01.2009), Նաիրուհի (19.11.2012)

----------


## Selene

> Դուք անձամբ ձեզ հիշու՞մ եք ծնվելուց առաջ 3 ամսեկան: Եթե ոչ, ապա ինչի հիման վրա եք եզրակացնում որ դա մարդու սպանություն է:
> Երկրորդ հարցս վերաբերվում է ընդհանրապես աբորտներին դեմ արտահայտվողներին: Արդյո՞ք freedom of choice գաղափարը վերացել է: Եթե ոչ, ապա ի՞նչ իրավունքով է վիճելի բարոյական հարցը գերակայում մարդու հիմնարար իրավունքին:


Փաստորեն կենդանի էակը մարդ է համարվում այն տարիքից, որից նա իրեն հիշու՞մ է: Հետաքրքիր վարկած է :Think:  Ինքս դեմ եմ աբորտներին, ինչպես այս թեմայի շրջանակներում նախկինում նշել եմ, և միայն այն բացառիկ դեպքերում, որոնք արդեն նշել է Ուլուանան, կարելի է ընդունել դրանց անհրաժեշտությունը :Ok:  
Չեմ կարծում, որ նման թեմայի շուրջ մարդկանց կարծիք հայտնելը (թե որքանով են դեմ կամ հակառակը) ստեղծում է տպավորություն, որ մարդո ւfreedom of choice հիմնարար իրավունք գաղափարին վերացման վտանգ է սպառնում:Ամենևին :Ok:  Նման վտանգի շատ ավելի կարևոր աղբյուրներ կան, քան այստեղի քննարկումները:
Պարզապես օգտվելով ազատ արտահայտվելու իրավունիքից` յուրաքանչյուրն իր տեսակետն է հայտնում, ինչի հետ, բնական է, որ բոլորրը չէ, որ համաձայն են;



> Նրանց, ովքեր ընդունակ են հարցին քիչ թե շատ պրագմատիմով եւ առանց պաֆոսի մոտենալ, խորհուրդ եմ տալիս Steven Lewitt-ի գրածները կարդալ: Հիանալի քանակական զուգահեռներ է տանում ԱՄՆ-ում աբորտների թույլատրման եւ 15-18 տարի անց նույն երեկրում կրիմինալի կտրուկ անկման հետ:


Չնայած չեմ կարդացել Steven Lewitt-ի գրածները, բայց իրոք հնարավոր է աբորտների թույլատրման և կրիմինալի կտրուկ անկման միջև նման ուժեղ կապի առկայությունը: Պարզապես այստեղ մի հանգամանք կա. Գրվածքը ԱՄՆ-ի օրինակով է եղել, իսկ քննարկումներն ու աբորտին դեմ արտահայտվողները հայեր են` Հայաստանից և արտերկրից, իսկ ԱՄՆ-ում մարդկանց մտածելակերպն ու վարքը էապես տարբերվում էն մեր մտածելակերպից ու ապրելակերպից: Մեր երկրում առանց այն էլ մեծ  թափով ծերացման գործընթաց է սկսվել, ուր մնաց խրախուսենք աբորտները կամ կողմ լինենք;
Ամեն դեպքում քաջ գիտակցելով աբորտի վատ հետևանքները կնոջ առողջության վրա,երբ հաճախ առաջին իսկ պտուղից հրաժարվելը բերելու է հավերժ անպտղության, կամ բազում հիվանդությունների պատճառ է դառնալու, էլ չեմ խոսում այն մասին, որ յուրաքանչյուր կին, որքան էլ ինքնակամ, օգտվելով ազատ ընտրության իր հնարավորությունից, ընտրում է երեխայից հրաժարվելը, աբորտից հետո բավական երկար ժամանակ ուժեղ խղճի խայթ է զգում, հաճախ` փոշմանում է իր արածից, ես մնում եմ իմ նույն կարծիքին. Աբորտը դրական  լինել չի կարող :Angry2:

----------


## Basaeff

> Հետաքրքիր է, իսկ դու քեզ գոնե ծնվելուց հետո 3 ամսականում հիշու՞մ ես։ Գրեթե համոզված եմ, որ ոչ։ Ուրեմն ի՞նչ։ Քեզ այդ տարիքում կարելի էր առանց խղճի խայթի սպանել ու դա սպասնություն չհամարե՞լ։


Սպասում էի այս հարցին:

Եթե գիտեք, ինկերը շատ բաներից բացի մեզ հայտնի են, որպես մանուկների զոհաբերություն պրակտիկացնող քաղաքակրթություն: Երեւի թե նրանք ավելի հետեւողական էին մոտենում այս հարցին, եւ նրանց համար նորածին մանուկը դեռ մարդ չէր: 

Ես ամենեւին չեմ կիսում նման մոտեցումը (բերեցի ուղղակի որպես ծայրահեղ այլակարծության օրինակ): Բայց հարցը պահանջում է հետեւողական մոտեցում: Կա որոշակի պահ, երբ հասարակությունը պատասխանություն է ստանձնում մարդու համար: Այդ պատասխանության ստանձնումը չծնված երեխայի համար իր հետ բերում է բազմաթիվ անհեթեթեւթյուններ: 

Մի պարզ օրինակ.

Դուք համարու՞մ եք աբորտը սպանություն: Դուք պատրա՞ստ եք դատել աբորտը որպես սպանություն (ուշադրություն՝ դատել պետք է նույն հոդվածով, ոչ մի դեպքում՝ առանձին): Դուք պատրա՞ստ եք հղիության ցանկացած պահի, ցանկացած ընդհատմանը, այդ թվում վիժմանը, վերաբերվել որպես սպանության՝ պահանջել քրեական հետախուզություն, «մեղավորներին» (օրինակ մորը, որը դիտավորյալ առաջ է բերում վիժումը) ենթարկել պատասխանատվության (կրկին «սպանությունը» հոդվածով): Կարելի է շարունակել:

Եթե ոչ, ապա իմ կարծիքով ձեր մոտեցումն անհետեւողական է (ինչն ինքնին վատ է), եւ ձեր մոտեցում պրակտիկորեն չի տարբերվում իմինից, որը բացահայտ է ասում որ կյանքի սկիզբ համարում ենք երեխայի ծնման պահը:

Եթե այո, ապա դուք թեեւ հետեւողական եք, բայց ձեր մոտեցումը ցավալիորեն շատ է առաջ բերում Իոսիֆ Վիսարյոնիչի մասին հուշեր: Համոզված եմ՝ իմ եւ ձեր ծնողների երկրի 30-50 ական թվականների պատմությանը ծանոթ մարդ եք. հասկանում եք:




> Ընդհանրապես մարդը միշտ էլ ունի ազատ ընտրության իրավունք, և դատելով նրանից, թե նա ինչպես կօգտագործի իր այդ իրավունքը, այսինքն՝ չարը կընտրի թե բարին, արդեն կարելի է ենթադրություններ անել նրա բարոյականության մակարդակի մասին։ Սա ես ասացի ընդհանրապես "freedom of choice" հասկացության վերաբերյալ։ Իսկ որ աբորտն, իմ կարծիքով, սխալ ընտրություն է, ես արդեն ասել եմ այս թեմայի առաջին գրառումներից մեկում։ Ես չեմ կարող վստահաբար ասել, որ ծայրահեղ իրավիճակներում (ասենք, այն դեպքում, երբ արդեն ստույգ կամ 90 տոկոսի հավանականությամբ հայտնի է, որ երեխան ծնվելու է աննորմալ, և նրա կյանքը, պատկերավոր ասած, պատիժ է դառնալու թե իր և թե ծնողների համար հետագա ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում, կամ էլ մոր կյանքին վտանգ է սպառնում և այլն) ես հաստատ չէի դիմի աբորտի, բայց նույնիսկ եթե դիմեմ (հուսով եմ՝ այդպիսի սարսափելի ընտրության առջև չեմ կանգնի  ), ապա դա իմ կողմից թուլության դրսևորում կհամարեմ, որովհետև աբորտն, ամեն դեպքում, դեմ է իմ բարոյական սկզբունքներին, որի մասին արդեն գրել եմ այստեղ։



Երբ մարդիկ խոսում են աբորտին կողմ կամ դեմ արտահայտվելու մեջ, ես հասկանում եւ ընդունում եմ երկու բան

ա. իրավական մոտեցումը
բ. սեփական անձի գնահատումը (i.e. կդիմեմ/չեմ դիմի)

Եթե դուք իրավականորեն դեմ եք (այսինքն աբորտը պետք է անօրինական դարձնել - այն ինչ քննարկել եմ մի քանի տող վերեւ) դուք դուրս եք գալիս մոր ընտրության իրավունքի առջեւ:

Ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տալիս գնահատական տալ աշխարհում աբորտ կատարած, կատարող եւ կատարելիք՝ ինձ անհայտ միլիոնավոր կանանց, զուտ բարոյականության իմ պատկերացումների վրա հենվելով: Երեւի միտքս պարզ է:

Հարգանքներով:

Ավելացվել է 6 րոպե անց



> Փաստորեն կենդանի էակը մարդ է համարվում այն տարիքից, որից նա իրեն հիշու՞մ է: Հետաքրքիր վարկած է Ինքս դեմ եմ աբորտներին, ինչպես այս թեմայի շրջանակներում նախկինում նշել եմ, և միայն այն բացառիկ դեպքերում, որոնք արդեն նշել է Ուլուանան, կարելի է ընդունել դրանց անհրաժեշտությունը 
> Չեմ կարծում, որ նման թեմայի շուրջ մարդկանց կարծիք հայտնելը (թե որքանով են դեմ կամ հակառակը) ստեղծում է տպավորություն, որ մարդո ւfreedom of choice հիմնարար իրավունք գաղափարին վերացման վտանգ է սպառնում:Ամենևին Նման վտանգի շատ ավելի կարևոր աղբյուրներ կան, քան այստեղի քննարկումները:
> Պարզապես օգտվելով ազատ արտահայտվելու իրավունիքից` յուրաքանչյուրն իր տեսակետն է հայտնում, ինչի հետ, բնական է, որ բոլորրը չէ, որ համաձայն են;
> 
> Չնայած չեմ կարդացել Steven Lewitt-ի գրածները, բայց իրոք հնարավոր է աբորտների թույլատրման և կրիմինալի կտրուկ անկման միջև նման ուժեղ կապի առկայությունը: Պարզապես այստեղ մի հանգամանք կա. Գրվածքը ԱՄՆ-ի օրինակով է եղել, իսկ քննարկումներն ու աբորտին դեմ արտահայտվողները հայեր են` Հայաստանից և արտերկրից, իսկ ԱՄՆ-ում մարդկանց մտածելակերպն ու վարքը էապես տարբերվում էն մեր մտածելակերպից ու ապրելակերպից: Մեր երկրում առանց այն էլ մեծ  թափով ծերացման գործընթաց է սկսվել, ուր մնաց խրախուսենք աբորտները կամ կողմ լինենք;
> Ամեն դեպքում քաջ գիտակցելով աբորտի վատ հետևանքները կնոջ առողջության վրա,երբ հաճախ առաջին իսկ պտուղից հրաժարվելը բերելու է հավերժ անպտղության, կամ բազում հիվանդությունների պատճառ է դառնալու, էլ չեմ խոսում այն մասին, որ յուրաքանչյուր կին, որքան էլ ինքնակամ, օգտվելով ազատ ընտրության իր հնարավորությունից, ընտրում է երեխայից հրաժարվելը, աբորտից հետո բավական երկար ժամանակ ուժեղ խղճի խայթ է զգում, հաճախ` փոշմանում է իր արածից, ես մնում եմ իմ նույն կարծիքին. Աբորտը դրական  լինել չի կարող


Նախորդ գրածս երեւի ձեր գրածի 90%-ին կպատասխանի, դրա համար անրադառնամ միայն մի կետին:

Որտեղի՞ց են տվյալները ծերացման գործնթացի մասին: Ինձ հայտնի է երկու պրոցեսս հայաստանում՝ ծնելիության բարձր մակարդակ, եւ միգրացիան երկրից: Երկուսն էլ անմիջականորեն բերում են բնակչության երիտասարդացման:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Որտեղի՞ց են տվյալները ծերացման գործնթացի մասին: Ինձ հայտնի է երկու պրոցեսս հայաստանում՝ ծնելիության բարձր մակարդակ, եւ միգրացիան երկրից: Երկուսն էլ անմիջականորեն բերում են բնակչության երիտասարդացման:


Ծնելիության բարձր մակարդա՞կ։  :Shok:  Առաջին անգամ եմ նման բան լսում, որովհետև միշտ հակառակն եմ լսել։ Գուցե 90-ականների համեմատ՝ այո, բայց ընդհանրապես, որքան ինձ է հայտնի,  Հայաստանում ծնելիության մակարդակը խիստ ցածր է։ Իսկ միգրացիան, կարծում եմ, այնքան ակնհայտ է, որ հատուկ ապացույցների կարիք չկա։ Ես բոլորովին վերջերս լսեցի վիճակագրական տվյալներ այն մասին, որ Հայաստանում սարսափելի արագ տեմպերով բնակչության ծերացում է ընթանում։ Եվ դա, ցավոք, ոչ թե ինչ-որ մեկի կարծիքն է, այլ ողբերգական իրականություն...  :Think:

----------


## Selene

> Որտեղի՞ց են տվյալները ծերացման գործնթացի մասին: Ինձ հայտնի է երկու պրոցեսս հայաստանում՝ ծնելիության բարձր մակարդակ, եւ միգրացիան երկրից: Երկուսն էլ անմիջականորեն բերում են բնակչության երիտասարդացման:


Ծնելիության բարձր մակարդակ երկրում չկա արդեն բավականին երկար ժամանակ :Ok:  Վերջին գրանցված բարձր մակարդակը եղել է 1986թ-ին(ավելորդ քննադատությունից խուսափելու համար ասեմ,որ տյալներն հավաստի են, քանի որ անկախ վերլուծաբան է տրամադրել այն):
Ամեն ընտաիքում մոտ 1.5 երեխա է բաժին ընկնում, իսկ միգրացիան ինչպես կնպաստի բնակչության երիտասարդացմանը, եթե արտագաղթում է հիմնականում երիտասարդությունը :Ok:  
Մնացած տվյալները ավելի կոնկրետ կարող եք ստանալ ՀՀ ՎԱԾ կամ ՀՀ Աշխատանքի և սոցիալական հարցերի նախարարությունից:

----------


## Basaeff

http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0934668.html

Նկատեք թվերն ավել են քան արեւմտյան երկրների մեծ մասը:

Ինչեւէ, սա էական չէր այնքան էլ, կարող եմ ընդունել ձեր երկուսի տեսակետը: Այլ կետերին մեկնաբանություններ լինելու՞ են:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժամանակիս սղության պատճառով չհասցրեցի բոլոր գրառումները կարդալ, բայց կփորձեմ հնարավորինս հակիրճ պատասխանել այն մի քանիսին, որոնք կարդացել եմ:

Ուրեմն այսպես… ո՛չ ձվաբջիջը, ո՛չ սպերմատոզոիդը մարդ չեն, բայց հենց այն պահին, երբ դրանք միաձուլվում են, դառնում են նոր գենոտիպ՝ ժառանգական նոր նյութ, յուրահատուկ, միակը, որի նմանը աշխարհում չկա, պարզապես անհատականություն: Այդ պահից սկսվում է մարդու ձևավորումը: Բեղմնավորման պահից սաղմը մարդ է, ու՜ր մնաց 3 ամսական երեխան, որը չնայած հետո ոչինչ չի հիշելու, բայց ադեկվատ ռեակցիաներ է տալիս միջավայրին, ունի հուզական ոլորտ:

Խոսվեց freedom of choice-ի մասին: Համաձայն եմ: Կի՛ն, չե՞ս ուզում երեխա ունենալ: Ընտրությունը քոնն է: Ուրեմն բարի եղիր ժամանակին մտածել դրա մասին. չունենալ պատահական սեռական հարաբերություններ, չմոռանալ պահպանակի մասին, որը, փառք Աստծո, բավական մատչելի է: Հիմա խոսենք իրավունքների մասին: Հարցրեք երեխային. նա ուզու՞մ է մեռնել: Չեք կարող, չէ՞: Քանի որ կինը անհետևողական է եղել և հղիացել է, արդեն իր գործը չէ երեխային սպանելը: Երեխան ուզում է ապրել… Կոպիտ է օրինակս, բայց ձեր դուրը կգա՞ր, եթե որոշեին հենց ձեզ հեռացնել ձեր մոր արգանդից:
Ինչ վերաբերում է արատավոր երեխաներին, ապա ես գոնե կնախընտրեի, որ երեխան ծնվեր, իմ գրկում մեռներ, ոչ թե ինչ-որ գործիքների վրա: Կամ եթե պետք է ապրեր, ես ջանք չէի խնայի նրա կյանքի որակը լավացնելու համար:

Ես կրկնում եմ. աբորտին կողմ եմ միայն կյանքի ցուցումներով, այսինքն՝ երբ մոր կյանքին վտանգ է սպառնում: Ամեն դեպքում ընտրությունը մորն է պատկանում, բայց բժիշկն էլ աբորտ անել-չանելու ընտրություն ունի… Ես չեմ ասում, թե պետք է չոր ասի, որ չի անի, որովհետև այդ դեպքում կմեծանա կրիմինալ աբորտների թիվը: Բժիշկը պարզապես պետք է բացատրի կնոջը ամեն ինչ ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ: Դա ամենաճիշտն է, որովհետև Անգլիայում կան բժիշկներ, որոնք բացառապես բոլոր կանանց համոզել են ծննդաբերել և դեռ նրանցից ՈՉ ՄԵԿԸ չի փոշմանել: Ցավոք, այդպիսի բժիշկները քիչ են… ցավոք…

----------

Cassiopeia (31.10.2015)

----------


## ihusik

Ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ օրինականացված սպանությանը, որին մեղմ անվանում են հղիության արհեստական ընդհատում կամ աբորտ, բացառությամբ երբ 99%-ով պարզ է.

1.որ վտանգ է սպառնում մոր կյանքին,
2.որ երեխան ֆիզիկական կամ հոգեկան ծանր շեղումներով է ծնվելու,
3.երբ հղիությունը բռնաբարության հետևանք է 
4.և որ ամենակարևորն է, չի անցել այն թույլատրելի սահմանը, երբ կարելի է կատարել վերը նշածս ծայրահեղ դեպքերում միայն այդ չցանկալի ամեն դեպքում միջամտությունը: :Sad:   (այս վերջի նշածս ամենակարևոր հանգամանքին գրեթե ոչ ոք չէր անդրադարձել): Այսինքն երբ կա ձևավորված նյարդային համակարգ, հետևաբար նաև ցավ զգալու կարողություն...

Basaeff-ի տրամադրած կայքից են տվյալները վերցված.
Population (2006 est.): 2,976,372 (growth rate: –0.2%); (Armenian, 93%; others, Kurds, Ukrainians, and Russians); birth rate: 12.1/1000; infant mortality rate: 22.5/1000; life expectancy: 71.8; density per sq mi: 259

Կներեք իմ անգլերենի իմացությունն լավ աստիճանի չէ ու ես Ձեր ասած էջից պատճենեցի տվյալները. չէք ասի՞ growth rate: –0.2% սա՞ է աճի ցուցանիշն և այն էլ բացասական: Իսկ հիմա համեմատեք ծնելիության ու մահացության ցուցանիշները. 12.1-22.5= -10.4 էլի բացասակա՞ն: 

Ու դուք կարծում եք որ ծնելիությունն անհրաժեշտ բարձրության վրա՞ է: Մի՞թե մոռացել ենք թե մեր տատերն ու պապերը քանի երեխա են ունեցել ու հիմա քանիսն են ունենում: Հաշվի առնելով արտագաղթն էլ, եթե վերցվի ճշգրիտ, այլ ոչ թե ցուցադրական տվյալները, տեսեք թե ինչ կստանաք: Էլ չեմ ասում մեր հայերի մոտ ճիշտ ապրելակերպի գաղափարին ու հետևողներին զուտ ծաղրական վերաբերմունքով դիմավորելու ու ճանապարհելու սովորությունն, որը բերում է հենց այդ կյանքի տևողության կրճատման ու վաղաժամ մահացությունների մեծամասամբ ոչ ճիշտ ապրելակերպի պատճառով- ինչպե՞ս կարելի է  հայ տղամարդ պատկերացնել առանց ծխախոտի, ալկոհոլի, չալաղաջ խորովածի ու կանանց հանդեպ նրանց թուլության, որն ասես բնական ու հայ տղամարդուն բնութագրող մի հատկանիշ է դարձել՝ հասարակության կողմից չպախարակվող: 

Ինչու՞ Ամերիկայից ու Եվրոպայից լավ բաները չենք սովորում, որ միշտ ձգտում ենք վատն ընդօրինակենք:

Իմ խորին համոզմամբ մարդկային էակի հետ կապված ցանկացած հարց քննարկելիս անպայման բարոյական կողմը պետք է դիտվի ու քննարկվի, քանի որ մարդը նախ և առաջ բարոյական էակ է ու տարբերվում է կենդանական աշխարհից նախ և առաջ դրանով: Այս թեմայում շատերը շատ ճիշտ արտահայտվել են այդ կողմի մասին, բայց ես կուզենայի խոսել նաև բարոյականի հետ անմիջական կապ ունեցող մարդու հոգեկանի կամ հոգու խնդրի մասին: Երբևէ մտածե՞լ եք, թե *ի՞նչ է լինում այն հոգու հետ, որն արդեն աշխատեցնում է իր սիրտը մոր որովայնում, զգում է, լսում ու հանկարծ ոչնչացնում են նրա մարմինը դեռ աշխարհ չեկած* - մի՞թե դա չէ սպանությունը: 

Այդ ֆիլմի մասին այս թեմայում գրողներն անշուշտ հիշում են թե ինչպես է դեռ չծնված երեխան՝ զգալով սպանության գործիքների մոտեցումը, ցանկանում ապարդյուն փախչել, ասես հետ գնալով ու թե ինչպես ասես բղավում է ու այդ ամենը նկարահանված է ֆիլմում: Հա ասեմ որ հոգու պրոբլեմի մասին չեմ ուզում այստեղ ծավալվել, բայց հավատացնում եմ, որ ցանկացած բարոյական օրենքի տակ անպայման կա հոգու հետ կապված խնդիր որը կամ գիտենք կամ ոչ բայց որի միջոցով փորձվում է կանխել մարդու սխալները. նույնիսկ Բնությունն է պատժում, որ մարդ էակը չբարոյազրկվի ու կորցնի իր կոչումը: Իմ պատկերացմամբ ամենավատագույն հասարակությունը դա այն է, որտեղ մարդիկ չեն հետևում բարոյական օրենքներին ու դրա համար ոչ մի պատիժ չեն կրում, իսկ ամենալավագույնը, երբ կա միայն մեկ օրենք՝ բարոյականությունը:

Հ.Գ. Կցում եմ ռուսերեն լեզվով այս թեմայի մասին մեկ էջանոց մի շատ հետաքրքիր նյութ.

----------


## Censor

> 3.երբ հղիությունը բռնաբարության հետևանք է


Իսկականից, խոսացինք-խոսացինք, `ս կարևորագույն դեպքերից մեկը մոռացանք:

Ստեղ իմ կարծիքը էլի էս իմ նախադասությունն ա արտահայտում:



> Էլ ինչ "չափահաս-անչափահաս"...  Ինչ "երեխան զգումա"...

----------


## Basaeff

> Ժամանակիս սղության պատճառով չհասցրեցի բոլոր գրառումները կարդալ, բայց կփորձեմ հնարավորինս հակիրճ պատասխանել այն մի քանիսին, որոնք կարդացել եմ:
> 
> Ուրեմն այսպես… ո՛չ ձվաբջիջը, ո՛չ սպերմատոզոիդը մարդ չեն, բայց հենց այն պահին, երբ դրանք միաձուլվում են, դառնում են նոր գենոտիպ՝ ժառանգական նոր նյութ, յուրահատուկ, միակը, որի նմանը աշխարհում չկա, պարզապես անհատականություն: Այդ պահից սկսվում է մարդու ձևավորումը: Բեղմնավորման պահից սաղմը մարդ է, ու՜ր մնաց 3 ամսական երեխան, որը չնայած հետո ոչինչ չի հիշելու, բայց ադեկվատ ռեակցիաներ է տալիս միջավայրին, ունի հուզական ոլորտ:


(սա վերաբերվում է նաեւ ihusik-ին եւ բոլոր նրանց ովքեր համարում են աբորտը սպանություն)

Ես նախորդ գրածումս բերեցի հակիրճ օրինակ բոլոր այն սկզբունքային հետեւությունների, որոնք կարելի է անել աբորտը սպանություն համարելով: Գրածներս սկզբունքորեն՝ իրավունքի (n.b.: право/law - չխառնել правА/right[s]-ի հետ) տեսակետից ճիշտ են: Ես խնդրում եմ, որպեսզի չմխվենք անիմաստ լեզվակռվի մեջ, ուղղակի պատասխանեք մեկ պարզ հարցի.

*դուք համաձա՞յն եք նկարագրածս սցենարի կյանքի կոչելուն*

Թե՛ դրական եւ թե՛ բացասական պատասխանի նկատմամբ կարծիքս ներկայացրել եմ: Պատրաստ եմ ընդունել միայն դրական պատասխանը, քանզի բացասականը կհամարեմ անհետեւողական:

Արդար չէ՞:




> Խոսվեց freedom of choice-ի մասին: Համաձայն եմ: Կի՛ն, չե՞ս ուզում երեխա ունենալ: Ընտրությունը քոնն է: Ուրեմն բարի եղիր ժամանակին մտածել դրա մասին. չունենալ պատահական սեռական հարաբերություններ, չմոռանալ պահպանակի մասին, որը, փառք Աստծո, բավական մատչելի է: Հիմա խոսենք իրավունքների մասին: Հարցրեք երեխային. նա ուզու՞մ է մեռնել: Չեք կարող, չէ՞: Քանի որ կինը անհետևողական է եղել և հղիացել է, արդեն իր գործը չէ երեխային սպանելը: Երեխան ուզում է ապրել… Կոպիտ է օրինակս, բայց ձեր դուրը կգա՞ր, եթե որոշեին հենց ձեզ հեռացնել ձեր մոր արգանդից:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է արատավոր երեխաներին, ապա ես գոնե կնախընտրեի, որ երեխան ծնվեր, իմ գրկում մեռներ, ոչ թե ինչ-որ գործիքների վրա: Կամ եթե պետք է ապրեր, ես ջանք չէի խնայի նրա կյանքի որակը լավացնելու համար:


Մի գուցե դուք տեղյակ չեք այն մասին, որ կոնտրացեպցիայի եւ բոլոր միջոցները 100% ֆունկցիոնալություն չեն ապահովում: Ավելին, գրեթե բոլոր միջոցների խափանման հավանականությունը բավականի բարձր է:

----------


## Մանոն

> Խոսվեց freedom of choice-ի մասին: Համաձայն եմ: Կի՛ն, չե՞ս ուզում երեխա ունենալ: Ընտրությունը քոնն է: Ուրեմն բարի եղիր ժամանակին մտածել դրա մասին. չունենալ պատահական սեռական հարաբերություններ, չմոռանալ պահպանակի մասին, որը, փառք Աստծո, բավական մատչելի է: Հիմա խոսենք իրավունքների մասին: Հարցրեք երեխային. նա ուզու՞մ է մեռնել: Չեք կարող, չէ՞: Քանի որ կինը անհետևողական է եղել և հղիացել է, արդեն իր գործը չէ երեխային սպանելը: Երեխան ուզում է ապրել… Կոպիտ է օրինակս, բայց ձեր դուրը կգա՞ր, եթե որոշեին հենց ձեզ հեռացնել ձեր մոր արգանդից:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է արատավոր երեխաներին, ապա ես գոնե կնախընտրեի, որ երեխան ծնվեր, իմ գրկում մեռներ, ոչ թե ինչ-որ գործիքների վրա: Կամ եթե պետք է ապրեր, ես ջանք չէի խնայի նրա կյանքի որակը լավացնելու համար:
> …


Կներեք, բայց այնպես եք խոսում, կարծես այս ամենում տղամարդը  ոչ մի կապ չունի: Ինչու՞ էք այդ պատասխանատվությունը պահանջում  միայն կանանցից: Ո՛չ միայն կինը, այլ հավասարապես և՛ տղամարդը պետք է մտածեն անցանկալի հղիությունից խուսափելու մասին: Եվ հետո քիչ տղամարդիկ չկան, որ հենց իրենք են ստիպում կանանց գնալ աբորտի, պատճառաբանելով, թե դժվարանում են շատ երեխաներ պահել:  Գիտեմ կասեք ամեն դեպքում կինն է որոշում ընդունում, բայց եկեք ընդունենք, որ շատ դեպքերում նրանց այդ դժվար պահին տղամարդիկ սատար չեն կանգնում, ու դեռ մի բան էլ իրենք են ֆինանսավորում ու ուղղորդում սպանության:

----------

Նաիրուհի (19.11.2012)

----------


## ihusik

Պատասխանեմ Basaeff-ի հարցադրմանը.
Ուղղակիորեն այո կամ ոչ պատասխանել հնարավոր չէ Ձեր հարցադրմանը, մի պարզ պատճառով, որ աբորտի դեմ կարծիքն Դուք հասցրել եք աբսուրդի ու հիմա մեզ ստիպում եք այդ աբսուրդին այո կամ ոչ պատասխան տալ: Բայց անտեսելով ծայրահեղությունները Ձեր նկարագրած սցենարի ես ավելի շուտ կող եմ քան դեմ, քանզի միանշանակ է, որ դա սպանություն է: 

Մի հարց էլ Ձեզ եմ ուզում տալ Basaeff. *ինչո՞վ եք հիմնավորում որ դա սպանություն չէ:* Դուք տեսե՞լ եք այստեղ շատ անգամներ ասված աբորտի մասին վավերագրական ֆիլմը, երբ մոր իսկ որովայնում մասնատում են մանկիկին, որը փորձում, բայց չի կարողանում փաղչել իրեն դահիճներից, մանկիկ՝ որ ունի սիրտ աշխատող, աչքեր, քիթ, ականջ, մազեր... ինչպես բոլոր նորածինները միայն մեկ տարբերությամբ, որ նա դեռ մոր որովայնում է ու Դուք նրա դաժանաբար ոչնչացումը սպանություն չե՞ք համարում. ի՞նչ հիմնավորմամբ: Մի կողմ թողնենք ծնողների հարցն ու մոտենանք այդ դեռ չծնված մանկիկի տեսանկյունից հարցին, որը զգում է ամեն բան ու շուտվանից արդեն հոգեբանները դեռ չծնված երեխային համարում են որպես անձ, որի մասին մանրամասն քննարկում եղավ Երևանում ֆրանսիացի հոգեբանների հետ: Այո, այո մի զարմացեք, գիտաժողովն այդպես էլ կոչվում էր. *"Երեխան էլ անձ է"*: 

Եվ վերջում կուզենայի ասեի իմ պատկերացմամբ թե այս հարցի *լուծումն որն է. մարդկանց մեջ գիտակցության և բարոյականության մակարդակի բարձրացումը, որի դեպքում նման խնդիր չի առաջանա:*

----------


## Basaeff

> Պատասխանեմ Basaeff-ի հարցադրմանը.
> Ուղղակիորեն այո կամ ոչ պատասխանել հնարավոր չէ Ձեր հարցադրմանը, մի պարզ պատճառով, որ աբորտի դեմ կարծիքն Դուք հասցրել եք աբսուրդի ու հիմա մեզ ստիպում եք այդ աբսուրդին այո կամ ոչ պատասխան տալ: Բայց անտեսելով ծայրահեղությունները Ձեր նկարագրած սցենարի ես ավելի շուտ կող եմ քան դեմ, քանզի միանշանակ է, որ դա սպանություն է:


Դուք ասում եք աբսուրդ եւ միանշանակ պնդում եք, որ աբորտը սպանություն է: Իմ բերվածը լրիվ բնական վերաբերմունք է սպանության նկատմամբ, դուք համաձայն չէ՞ք:

Իսկ մի գուցե դուք, այդքան պնդելով, որ չծնված երեխան նույնպես մարդ է, այնուամենայնիվ տարբերություն եք դնում ծնված երեխայի եւ չծնված երեխայի միջեւ: Չէ, որ ասում եք, որ իմ ներկայացրած սցենարն աբսուրդ է, բայց *ծնված երեխայի* սպանության համար սա լրիվ բնական մոտեցում է: Դուք, որ պայքարում եք ծնված եւ չծնված երեխայի միջեւ հավասարության համար, ինքներդ դիսկրիմինացիա եք անում այդ երկուսի միջեւ: Ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ:

Իսկ հիմա մեկ հանգամանք եւս: Եթե ներկայացվածս սցենարը ձեզ թվում է չափազանցություն, ես կրկնում եմ, այն ճիշտ է իրավունքի տեսակետից, այսինքն հարցը բերվում է իրավունքի ինտերպրետացիան կատարողին: Որտե՞ղ է ապահովագրությունը, որ եթե մենք այսօր թույլ տանք նման մոտեցման սկիզբ դրվելուն, վաղը, որոշները առաջ չեն քաշի այս ամբողջ սցենարը:




> Մի հարց էլ Ձեզ եմ ուզում տալ Basaeff. *ինչո՞վ եք հիմնավորում որ դա սպանություն չէ:* Դուք տեսե՞լ եք այստեղ շատ անգամներ ասված աբորտի մասին վավերագրական ֆիլմը, երբ մոր իսկ որովայնում մասնատում են մանկիկին, որը փորձում, բայց չի կարողանում փաղչել իրեն դահիճներից, մանկիկ՝ որ ունի սիրտ աշխատող, աչքեր, քիթ, ականջ, մազեր... ինչպես բոլոր նորածինները միայն մեկ տարբերությամբ, որ նա դեռ մոր որովայնում է ու Դուք նրա դաժանաբար ոչնչացումը սպանություն չե՞ք համարում. ի՞նչ հիմնավորմամբ: Մի կողմ թողնենք ծնողների հարցն ու մոտենանք այդ դեռ չծնված մանկիկի տեսանկյունից հարցին, որը զգում է ամեն բան ու շուտվանից արդեն հոգեբանները դեռ չծնված երեխային համարում են որպես անձ, որի մասին մանրամասն քննարկում եղավ Երևանում ֆրանսիացի հոգեբանների հետ: Այո, այո մի զարմացեք, գիտաժողովն այդպես էլ կոչվում էր. *"Երեխան էլ անձ է"*:


Դուք պնդում եք, որ չծնված երեխան կենդանի էակ է, որովհետեւ նա «ունի սիրտ աշխատող, աչքեր, քիթ, ականջ, մազեր...», իսկ կարելի է հարցնել, մեկ բեղմնավորված ձվաբջիջը, որը չունի քիթ ականջ եւ այլն, հավասա՞ր է արդյոք այդ էակին: Ինձ համար աբսուրդ է համարել բեղմնավորված ձվաբջիջը կենդանի էակ, որովհետեւ պետք կլինի նկարագրածս բոլոր մոտեցումները տարածել նրա վրա, իսկ դա բացահայտ աբսուրդ է:

Իսկ ինչն ինձ ավելի է անհանգստացնում, դա այն հնարավորությունն է, որ ինչ որ անձ թույլ կտա իրեն որոշել, թե բեղմնավորված ինը ամիս անց ձվաբջջի եւ ծնվելիք երեխայի միջեւ որ պահն է պետք համարել կյանքի սկիզբ: Չե՞ք կարծում:




> Եվ վերջում կուզենայի ասեի իմ պատկերացմամբ թե այս հարցի *լուծումն որն է. մարդկանց մեջ գիտակցության և բարոյականության մակարդակի բարձրացումը, որի դեպքում նման խնդիր չի առաջանա:*


Ի սեր աստծու, պարզաբանեք խնդրեմ, թե ինչպե՞ս լրիվ բանական կինը, որի դեպքում կանխարգելման միջոցները խափանվել են, եւ նա հղիացել է ընկնում է ձեր լուծման մեջ: Թե՞ դուք նրանցից եք, որոնք բարոյական են համարում միայն ամուսնացած զույգի միջեւ սեքսը, այն էլ միայն այն դեպքում երբ երեխան ցանկալի է:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մնացած գրառումներն էլ կարդացի: Շարունակեմ…



> Դուք համարու՞մ եք աբորտը սպանություն: Դուք պատրա՞ստ եք դատել աբորտը որպես սպանություն (ուշադրություն՝ դատել պետք է նույն հոդվածով, ոչ մի դեպքում՝ առանձին): Դուք պատրա՞ստ եք հղիության ցանկացած պահի, ցանկացած ընդհատմանը, այդ թվում վիժմանը, վերաբերվել որպես սպանության՝ պահանջել քրեական հետախուզություն, «մեղավորներին» (օրինակ մորը, որը դիտավորյալ առաջ է բերում վիժումը) ենթարկել պատասխանատվության (կրկին «սպանությունը» հոդվածով): Կարելի է շարունակել:


Այո՛, պատրաստ եմ: 




> Եթե դուք իրավականորեն դեմ եք (այսինքն աբորտը պետք է անօրինական դարձնել - այն ինչ քննարկել եմ մի քանի տող վերեւ) դուք դուրս եք գալիս մոր ընտրության իրավունքի առջեւ:


Իդեալական տարբերակ կլիներ, երբ աբորտը օրինականորեն թույլատրվեր, բայց մեր բժիշկներն աշխատեին այնպես, որ կանայք այդ քայլին չդիմեին: Հասկանու՞մ եք, կանայք գնում են աբորտի առանց գիտակցելու դրա հետևանքները, իսկ բժիշկը կա՛մ շատ հակիրճ է ներկայացնում հետևանքները, կա՛մ ընդհանրապես լռում է: Աբորտների դեմ պետք չէ պայքարել դրանք արգելելով, չնայած, ասում եմ, դրանք նույն կարգի սպանություններ են, ինչ չափահասներինը, նույնիսկ ավելի վատ, որովհետև հարազատ մայրն է սպանության համաձայնություն տալիս:   



> Մի գուցե դուք տեղյակ չեք այն մասին, որ կոնտրացեպցիայի եւ բոլոր միջոցները 100% ֆունկցիոնալություն չեն ապահովում: Ավելին, գրեթե բոլոր միջոցների խափանման հավանականությունը բավականի բարձր է:


Դուք էլ տեղյակ չեք, որ պահպանակների ՃԻՇՏ օգտագործումը 100%-ով պաշտպանում է հղիությունից: Զանգվածային աբորտներ կատարելու փոխարեն ճիշտ կլինի զանգվածներին սովորեցնել, թե ինչպես պետք է օգտագործել պահպանակները, դրանք է՛լ ավելի մատչելի դարձնել:

----------


## ihusik

Basaeff ասեմ կարճ մի օրինակով թե ինչումն եմ տեսնում աբսուրդն, երբ տվել ես չծնված երեխայի հետ կապված սպանության հարցը՝ աբորտը. - երբ ես շատ թե քիչ գիրք կարդացած կամ այստեղ այնտեղից լսած մարդկանց մոտ ասում եմ, որ ես բուսակեր եմ ու ոչ մի տեսակի միս չեմ ուտում նաև այն պատճառով, որ ճիշտ  չեմ համարում կենդանուն սպանել կամ սպանել տալ իմ ստամոքսի գրգռման համար, ապա նրանք չեն հապաղում դա աբսուրդի հասցրած տեսակով ինձ հարց ուղղել, թե ինչու՞ ես բույսերին ուտում, չէ՞ որ գիտությունն ապացուցել է, որ  նրանք էլ զգայունակություն ունեն և ցավ են զգում: Այ քո ներկայացրած հարցն նման մի հարց է, որին եթե կարճ լինեմ պատասխանելուս մեջ խորհուրդ կտայի մի քիչ ավելի շատ ուսումնասիրեր այն հարցն, որի շուրջ մարդ իր կարծիքն է հայտնում:

Ինձ ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, այս թեմայում երկու գրառում եմ կատարել երկուսում էլ մեկական հարցեր ունեմ ընդգծած, չե՞ս ցանկանա պատասխանել քո ազատ կամքով: -  *ինչո՞վ եք հիմնավորում որ դա սպանություն չէ*: Երբևէ մտածե՞լ եք, թե *ի՞նչ է լինում այն հոգու հետ*, որն արդեն աշխատեցնում է իր սիրտը մոր որովայնում, զգում է, լսում ու հանկարծ ոչնչացնում են նրա մարմինը դեռ աշխարհ չեկած

Գիտես մեկ մեկ ափսոսում եմ որ մարդ ազատ կամք ունի :Smile:  (կիսակատակով), բայց գիտեմ, որ այլ կերպ չէր կարող զարգանալ նրա Անհատականությունը:




> Դուք ասում եք աբսուրդ եւ միանշանակ պնդում եք, որ աբորտը սպանություն է: Իմ բերվածը լրիվ բնական վերաբերմունք է սպանության նկատմամբ, դուք համաձայն չէ՞ք:
> 
> Իսկ մի գուցե դուք, այդքան պնդելով, որ չծնված երեխան նույնպես մարդ է, այնուամենայնիվ տարբերություն եք դնում ծնված երեխայի եւ չծնված երեխայի միջեւ: Չէ, որ ասում եք, որ իմ ներկայացրած սցենարն աբսուրդ է, բայց ծնված երեխայի սպանության համար սա լրիվ բնական մոտեցում է: Դուք, որ պայքարում եք ծնված եւ չծնված երեխայի միջեւ հավասարության համար, ինքներդ դիսկրիմինացիա եք անում այդ երկուսի միջեւ: Ինչպե՞ս հասկանալ:
> 
> Իսկ հիմա մեկ հանգամանք եւս: Եթե ներկայացվածս սցենարը ձեզ թվում է չափազանցություն, ես կրկնում եմ, այն ճիշտ է իրավունքի տեսակետից, այսինքն հարցը բերվում է իրավունքի ինտերպրետացիան կատարողին: Որտե՞ղ է ապահովագրությունը, որ եթե մենք այսօր թույլ տանք նման մոտեցման սկիզբ դրվելուն, վաղը, որոշները առաջ չեն քաշի այս ամբողջ սցենարը:


 Միայն հաշվի առնելով մարդկության ներկայիս մակարդակը չեմ կարող կտրուկ այո պատասխանել, որովհետև հետո կպահանջեք, որ նման կարծիք ունեցողներս հասնենք այն բանի, որ այդպիսի քայլ կատարող մարդկանց դատապարտեն ազատազրկման ինչպես մարդասպանների, բայց դա լիովին ճիշտ կլիներ, եթե ունենայինք այլ հասարակություն՝ ավելի բարոյական ու բանիմաց և դրա համար էլ լուծումն այս խնդրի հենց դրա մեջ եմ տեսնում: Չնայած այսպես թե այնպես բոլորս էլ պատասխան ենք տալիս ուշ թե շուտ մեր կատարած ամեն արարքի համար անկախ այն բանից թե մենք գիտենք օրենքն թե ոչ - օրենքի չիմացությունը չի ազատում պատասխանատվությունից և սա գործում է նաև Տիեզերական Օրենքի դեպքում:




> Դուք պնդում եք, որ չծնված երեխան կենդանի էակ է, որովհետեւ նա «ունի սիրտ աշխատող, աչքեր, քիթ, ականջ, մազեր...», իսկ կարելի է հարցնել, մեկ բեղմնավորված ձվաբջիջը, որը չունի քիթ ականջ եւ այլն, հավասա՞ր է արդյոք այդ էակին: Ինձ համար աբսուրդ է համարել բեղմնավորված ձվաբջիջը կենդանի էակ, որովհետեւ պետք կլինի նկարագրածս բոլոր մոտեցումները տարածել նրա վրա, իսկ դա բացահայտ աբսուրդ է: Իսկ ինչն ինձ ավելի է անհանգստացնում, դա այն հնարավորությունն է, որ ինչ որ անձ թույլ կտա իրեն որոշել, թե բեղմնավորված ինը ամիս անց ձվաբջջի եւ ծնվելիք երեխայի միջեւ որ պահն է պետք համարել կյանքի սկիզբ: Չե՞ք կարծում:


 Խնդրում եմ ուշադիր կարդաք այս թեմայում կատարած առաջին գրառմանս միջի 4-րդ կետն ու վերջում կցած zip file-ը: 


> Ի սեր աստծու, պարզաբանեք խնդրեմ, թե ինչպե՞ս լրիվ բանական կինը, որի դեպքում կանխարգելման միջոցները խափանվել են, եւ նա հղիացել է ընկնում է ձեր լուծման մեջ: Թե՞ դուք նրանցից եք, որոնք բարոյական են համարում միայն ամուսնացած զույգի միջեւ սեքսը, այն էլ միայն այն դեպքում երբ երեխան ցանկալի է:


 Վերջի առաջարկածդ լուծումն ահավոր ամոթ բան է չէ՞ :Think:  Ուղղակի ասեմ, որ իմ համար մեծ տարբերություն կա սեքսի ու զույգերի սեռակական հարաբերությունների միջև, որի ընթացքում և հետո տեղի է ունենում հրաշքներից ամենահրաշալին, նուրբ ու միստիկական մի երևույթ՝ նոր կյանքի ծնունդ: Հուսով եմ կարողացա բառերով արտահայտել նշածս երկրոդ տեսակի հարաբերությունների գեղեցկությունը: Չմոռանամ նաև ասել, որ ուղղակի զուտ սեքսի հետևանքով ծնված ու սիրո ու քնքշանքի հետևանքով ծնված երեխաները շատ տարբեր են լինում իրարից (իմիջիայլոց մեր ներկայիս հասարակության բարոյական վիճակը շատ ավելի լավը կլիներ, եթե մտածեին մարդիկ այս վերջինի մասին ևս):

Հ.Գ. Հուսով եմ, որ ինքնին արժեքավոր մարմարը չի նեղանա, որ իրենից մի գեղեցիկ ու անմոռաց քանդակ կերտելու համար հարկավոր է լինում որոշ ավել մասեր նրանից հատել ու դեն շպրտել: (Անկեղծ եմ ասում, գրում եմ միայն սիրով ու հարգանքով բոլոր նրանց հանդեպ, ովքեր համաձայն չեն իմ կարծիքի հետ ու պնդում են հակառակը և ես այս իմ գրառումներով պայքարում եմ ոչ թե ինչ-որ մեկի դեմ, այլ այն երևույթների դեմ, որոնք սխալ եմ համարում :Smile:

----------


## CactuSoul

«Դիմացինիդ հետ վարվիր այնպես, ինչպես կուզեիր, որ վարվեն քեզ հետ»: Բոլորովին պարտադիր չէ լինել քրիստոնյա՝ այս խոսքերի ճիշտ լինելը հասկանալու համար: Կյանքում ամեն ինչ բումերանգի պես հետ է գալիս: Այնպես որ ինչ-որ բան անելուց առաջ լավ մտածել է պետք, թե այն ինչպես կանդրադառնա քեզ վրա հետո կամ արդյոք պատրաստ ես ընդունել դրանից բխող բոլոր հետևանքներն՝ իրենց բազմաբնույթ՝ դրական ու բացասական հետևանքներով:

Ես երբեմն նույնիսկ հասկանում եմ մարդասպանների հոգեբանությունը, հասկանում եմ, թե ինչու են նրանք սպանում: Սակայն ինքս չեմ սպանի, քանի որ չեմ ցանկանում, որ ինձ հետ էլ այդպես վարվեն:
(Ի՜նչ երեխայական մտքեր եմ արտահայտում… :Blush:  )

Չեմ ուզում խորանալ ու փորձել մեկնաբանել, թե արդյո՞ք աբորտը սպանություն է: Դա այնքան էլ «օգտակար» զբաղմունք չի: Մի բան կարող եմ հաստատ ասել. կանայք ունեն վերարտադրողական իրավունք, և ես դա համարում եմ ճիշտ: Չէի ցանկանա, որ ինձ սխալ հասկացողներ լինեն. ճիշտ եմ համարում այդ իրավունքն ունենալը, ոչ թե աբորտ անելը:

Նախ հիշենք այն տարրական բանը, որ տղամարդն իրավունք չունի որևէ բան, ու առավել ևս, հղիության արհեստական ընդհատումը պարտադրել կնոջը: Կինն, իհարկե, ունի վերարտադրողական իրավունք, սակայն էստեղ արդեն առաջ է գալիս իսկական մարդ լինել-չլինելու խնդիրը: Համաձայնեք :Think:  , եթե կինը գնում է այդ քայլին, ուրեմն նա առնվազն հեռացել է բնությունից, ու նրա մեջ չկա ո՛չ «մայրական բնազդ» կոչվածը, ո՛չ սեր, ո՛չ զգացմունքներ… Մի խոսքով՝ նրա մեջ չկա *կյանք*:
Ո՞ւմ են պետք նման «մարդիկ»… Չգիտեմ՝ ձեզ ոնց, բայց ինձ հաստատ պետք չեն:
Ու, ո՞վ գիտի, գուցե նաև լավ է, որ էդպիսինները երեխա չեն ունենում… Չէ՞ որ ունենալու դեպքում նրանք պիտի «դաստիարակեին» այդ երեխաներին ու նրանց էլ դարձնեին իրենց նման անկյանք արարածներ…

Չեմ ուզում ընդհանուր խոսել, քանի որ իմ սուբյեկտիվ ու խիստ անձնական կարծիքն եմ հայտնում, այդ իսկ պատճառով կխոսեմ սեփական օրինակով:
*Անկախ ամեն տեսակ հանգամանքներից* ես չեմ գնա այդ քայլին: Չէ՞ որ կյանքը հրաշք է: Ու ինչ էլ որ լինի, միևնույն է, պիտի ժպտաս կյանքին: Ինչպես հանրահայտ գովազդում էր ասվում «_երբ կյանքը լավա բերի, խորոված արա_»:
Պետք է զգալ կյանքը, վայելել… Իսկ դրա համար ոչ մի բարդ բան պետք չի. պարզապես պիտի ինքդ քեզ ազատություն տաս, ինքդ քեզ թույլ տաս զգալ… Կյանքում շատ բան անել պետք չի, պարզապես ապրել է պետք, ա-պ-ր-ե-լ… Ուրիշ ոչինչ:
Այ, արդեն ուրիշ հարց է, թե արդյո՞ք կարող ես ապրել, եթե ուրիշ մեկին զրկել ես դրա հնարավորությունից… Ըստ իս՝ ոչ (հակառակ կարծիքն ունեցողներին առաջարկում եմ տարբերել _ապրել_ն ու _գոյություն ունենալ_ը):

Մի խոսքով, եկեք վերջապես հասկանանք, որ աշխարհը լավացնելու համար պետք չի բարձրաձայն ինչ-որ բաներ գոռգոռալ, միտինգներ անել, փորձել հանրությանը բան հասկացնել… Պիտի յուրաքանչյուրն ինքն իր մեջ, իր ներաշխարհը լավացնի: Հավատացեք, աշխարհն այդպես ավելի շուտ խելքի կգա:

Գիտեմ, որ թեմայից շեղվեցի: Բայց իրոք. իմ խորին համոզմամբ տիեզերք կոչվածը կատարյալ է, ու դրանում ոչ մի սխալ բան տեղի չի ունենում. ամեն ինչ հավասարակշռված է, ամեն ինչ ճիշտ է: Վատը միշտ կոմպենսացվում է լավով: Եկեք թողնենք, որ ամեն ոք ապրի այնպես, ինչպես ինքն է ուզում: Կանայք ունեն աբորտ անել-չանելու ընտրության իրավունք: Ու եթե կա որևէ կին, ով կգնա աբորտի, ապա թող գնա: Ի վերջո, «չկա չարիք առանց բարիք»:

Բայց, ամեն դեպքում, ես այդ քայլին չէի գնա: Նույնիսկ եթե կյանքիս վտանգ սպառնար:
Եթե կյանքումս գա մի օր, որ վերը նշածիս հակառակը անեմ, ապա համոզված եղեք, որ այդ ժամանակ ես այն մարդը չեմ լինի, ով *եմ* հիմա: Ու հիմիկվա իմ եսը հաստատ ամեն ինչ կանի, որ շարունակի մնալ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին կա:

----------


## Basaeff

> Մնացած գրառումներն էլ կարդացի: Շարունակեմ…
> 
> Այո՛, պատրաստ եմ:


Շնորհակալություն: Մի վերջի հարց նույն թեմայով: 

Եթե օրինակ հղի կինն ընկել է աստիճաններից եւ վիժում է ունեցել (չգիտեմ բառակապակցությունը ճիշտ կազմեցի թե ոչ): Համաձայն եք նրան դատել ՀՀ ՔՐՕՐ-ի 109-րդ հոդվածով՝ «_Անզգուշությամբ մահ պատճառելը_» (առաջին կետով պատժվում է առավելագույնը երեք տարի ազատազրկմամբ, երկրորդ կետով՝ մեկից ավելի անձանց մահ պատճառելը (եթե օրինակ զույգ էր ծնվելու)՝ առավելագույնը հինգ տարի ազատազրկմամբ):

Եթե այս վերջին հարցիս էլ պատասխանեք, անչափ շնորհակալ կլինեմ:




> Դուք էլ տեղյակ չեք, որ պահպանակների ՃԻՇՏ օգտագործումը 100%-ով պաշտպանում է հղիությունից: Զանգվածային աբորտներ կատարելու փոխարեն ճիշտ կլինի զանգվածներին սովորեցնել, թե ինչպես պետք է օգտագործել պահպանակները, դրանք է՛լ ավելի մատչելի դարձնել:


Շատ կասկածելի հայտարարություն է, ինչեւէ կհետազոտեմ, եթե դուք կարող եք սա ինչ որ աղբյուրներով հիմնավորել, շատ կօգնեիք:  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Եթե օրինակ հղի կինն ընկել է աստիճաններից եւ վիժում է ունեցել (չգիտեմ բառակապակցությունը ճիշտ կազմեցի թե ոչ): Համաձայն եք նրան դատել ՀՀ ՔՐՕՐ-ի 109-րդ հոդվածով՝ «Անզգուշությամբ մահ պատճառելը» (առաջին կետով պատժվում է առավելագույնը երեք տարի ազատազրկմամբ, երկրորդ կետով՝ մեկից ավելի անձանց մահ պատճառելը (եթե օրինակ զույգ էր ծնվելու)՝ առավելագույնը հինգ տարի ազատազրկմամբ):


Է՜հ, ծայրահեղությունների մեջ եք ընկնում: Բնականաբար այստեղ կինը մեղավոր չէ, նա նաև ինքն իրեն է վնասում: Դա նույնն է, երբ ավտովթարի արդյունքում մեքենայի մեջ եղողներից մեկը զոհվում, մյուսը՝ ոչ:



> Շատ կասկածելի հայտարարություն է, ինչեւէ կհետազոտեմ, եթե դուք կարող եք սա ինչ որ աղբյուրներով հիմնավորել, շատ կօգնեիք:


Դասախոսից եմ լսել՝ ֆորումի Hovulik-ից: Կարող ես նրան դիմել: Ամեն դեպքում ես էլ էի կարծում, որ պահպանակները 100%-ով չեն պաշտպանում, բայց երբ նա բացատրեց ճիշտ օգտագործման կանոնները, լիովին հիմնավոր դարձավ ինձ համար:

----------


## ihusik

> Եթե օրինակ հղի կինն ընկել է աստիճաններից եւ վիժում է ունեցել (չգիտեմ բառակապակցությունը ճիշտ կազմեցի թե ոչ): Համաձայն եք նրան դատել ՀՀ ՔՐՕՐ-ի 109-րդ հոդվածով՝ «_Անզգուշությամբ մահ պատճառելը_» (առաջին կետով պատժվում է առավելագույնը երեք տարի ազատազրկմամբ, երկրորդ կետով՝ մեկից ավելի անձանց մահ պատճառելը (եթե օրինակ զույգ էր ծնվելու)՝ առավելագույնը հինգ տարի ազատազրկմամբ): Եթե այս վերջին հարցիս էլ պատասխանեք, անչափ շնորհակալ կլինեմ:


 Basaeff ջան այ սա էի ասում, որ աբսուրդի ես հասցնում աբորտի դեմ արտահայտված անդամների ասածներն ու էդ աբսուրդն բնականաբար սխալ է համարվում ու դրա հետ մեկ տեղ ուզում ես ապացուցես, որ եթե քո աբսուրդի հասցրած տարբերակը սխալ է ուրեմն այն ինչ ասում են դեռ աբսուրդին չհասցրած քո կարծիքին հակառակ կարծիք արտահայտողների ասածը ևս սխալ է:

Ասածդ օրինակը նման է նրան, որ հետմահու դատեն մեքենայի տակ ընկած ու մահացած մարդուն, որին մեկ ուրշն արագության գերազանցման պատճառով վրաերթ է կատարել: :LOL:   :LOL:  

Ափսոս հարցերիս չես պատասխանում :Wink:

----------


## Basaeff

> Basaeff ջան այ սա էի ասում, որ աբսուրդի ես հասցնում աբորտի դեմ արտահայտված անդամների ասածներն ու էդ աբսուրդն բնականաբար սխալ է համարվում ու դրա հետ մեկ տեղ ուզում ես ապացուցես, որ եթե քո աբսուրդի հասցրած տարբերակը սխալ է ուրեմն այն ինչ ասում են դեռ աբսուրդին չհասցրած քո կարծիքին հակառակ կարծիք արտահայտողների ասածը ևս սխալ է:
> 
> Ասածդ օրինակը նման է նրան, որ հետմահու դատեն մեքենայի տակ ընկած ու մահացած մարդուն, որին մեկ ուրշն արագության գերազանցման պատճառով վրաերթ է կատարել:  
> 
> Ափսոս հարցերիս չես պատասխանում


ihusik ջան, ներողություն, այսօր հասցրեցի միայն այս գրախին պատասխանեմ: Վաղը կփորձեմ գրել, քո հարցերին էլ պատասխանել  :Smile:

----------


## Basaeff

> եթե կարճ լինեմ պատասխանելուս մեջ խորհուրդ կտայի մի քիչ ավելի շատ ուսումնասիրեր այն հարցն, որի շուրջ մարդ իր կարծիքն է հայտնում:


Հուսով եմ թու՞յլ կտաս պատասխանը չընդունել:  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile: 




> Ինձ ուղղակի հետաքրքիր է, այս թեմայում երկու գրառում եմ կատարել երկուսում էլ մեկական հարցեր ունեմ ընդգծած, չե՞ս ցանկանա պատասխանել քո ազատ կամքով: -  *ինչո՞վ եք հիմնավորում որ դա սպանություն չէ*: Երբևէ մտածե՞լ եք, թե *ի՞նչ է լինում այն հոգու հետ*, որն արդեն աշխատեցնում է իր սիրտը մոր որովայնում, զգում է, լսում ու հանկարծ ոչնչացնում են նրա մարմինը դեռ աշխարհ չեկած


Քանզի նոր քննարադատեցի քո պատասխանը, փորձեմ հիմնավոր կերպով ինքս պատասխանել: Իրականում, առաջին հարցիս պատասխանն արդեն գրված է, բայց դու այն կարծում եմ չես նկատել, ինչպես նաեւ (շարունակեմ ենթադրել), չես հասկացել իմ դատողությունների վերջնակետը (դա էլ կփորձեմ բացատրել քիչ ներքեւ): Երկրորդ հարցը հռետորական թվաց ինձ, այդ իսկ պատճառով չեմ պատասխանել  :Smile: 

*Առաջին պատասխանի սկիզբ*
Ինձ համար _սպանություն_ հասկացությունը, բավականին լուրջ երեւույթ է, որին ես ակնկալում եմ հասարակության կողմից լուրջ մոտեցում: Սպանության համար պատասխանատվության առկայությունը ինձ համար հիմնարար հասկացություն է (չնայած այն ինքնին իրավունքի մաս չէ), մի բան, առանց որի հասարակությունը կարելի է ասել կփլվի:

Այդ իսկ պատճառով, օրինակ, ինձ խորապես մտահոգում է այն, որ մեր երկրում նախագահի թիկնապահը կարող է մարդուն ծեծելով սպանի, իսկ այնուհետեւ ստանա մեկ տարի պայմանական ազատազրկում: Մտահոգում է հենց այն, որ նման բան _հնարավոր է_:

Եթե այսքանի հետ գոնե ինչ թր տեղ համաձայն չես, միանգամայն կլսեմ: Եթե ոչ շարունակենք:

Ասածիցս հետեւում է, որ մենք չենք կարող, եւ իրավունք չունենք թույլ տալ, որ սպնության դեպքերն անցնեն առանց պատասխանատվության: Ինչը մենք կարող ենք անել, սակայն, դա բանականորեն որոշել, թե ինչն է համարվելու սպանություն, ինչը՝ ոչ:

Մարդու կյանքը պետք է ունենա տրամաբանական սկիզբ եւ վերջ: Պատմականորեն խնդիր չի առաջացել դրանք մատնանշելու մեջ, քանզի միակ ճանաչված սկիզբը մարդու ծնունդն էր, միակ ճանաչված վերջը՝ նրա մահը, որում կարելի է շատ հեշտ համոզվել, այդ իսկ պատճառով այն անորոշություն չի առաջացնի:

Ներկայիս պահին, կյանքի սկիզբը մատնանշելու մեջ կա անորոշություն, որը հենց այս քննարկամ առարկան է: Բնական է, որ կյանքի սկիզբ չի կարող համարվել ինչ-որ աբստրակտ, լղոզված հասկացություն՝ օրինակ այն, երբ երեխան սկսում է խոսել, կամ երբ նա մոր փորում ցույց է տալիս ինչ ինչ նշաններ: Նման հասկացությունները լղոզված են, դժվար որոշելի եւ հաստատելի, կախված են սուբյեկտիվ ընկալումից եւ դրա համար չեն կարող ծառայել ցուցանիշ մի երեւույթի համար, որի համար դեռ ոչ շատ վաղուց աշխարհում տարածված էր մահապատիժը:

Վերջին կետը շատ շատ կարեւոր է, ես այն ուզում եմ հնարավորինս ընդգծել: Կարելի է մարդուն գնդակահարել՝ Թագավորին անվայելուչ վերաբերվելու համար: Ո՞վ է որոշելու, թե ինչն է վայելուչ իսկ ինչն է անվայելուչ: Ու՞մ է տրված այնպիսի բարձր իրավունք, որ սեփական սուբյեկտիվ պատկերացումների հիման վրա մարդկանց ուղղարկի գերեզման:  Ո՞վ է  որոշելու, երեխայի կիսահասկանալի «մամա»-ն խոսալ է, թե նա պիտի արտասանի տաս բառից ոչ կարճ, իմաստավորված, տրամաբանորեն շարադրված խոսք, որպեսզի նրան մարդ համարենք:

Անցած դարի 30-50 ական թվականներում (ես սա ասեցի առաջին իսկ գրառմանս մեջ, չարձագանքեց ոչ ոք (!) ) հարյուր հազարավոր մարդիկ սպանվել են, ուղղարկվել են սիբիր, առանձնացվել են իրենց ընտանիքներից, մասնավորապես այն պատճառով, որ ԷնԿաՎեԴե-ում պաշտոն ունեցողները եւ Իոսիֆ Վիսարյոնիչն անձամբ ու նրա մտերիմները իրենց քմահաճույքով էին կարդում օրենքները եւ ստորագրում համապատասխան հրամաններ:

Հուսով եմ բավականաչափ ընդգծեցի միտքս:

Այսպիսով, կյանքի սկիզբը պետք է լինի խիստ որոշակի իրադարձություն: Մի բան որը կարելի է միանգամից մատնանշել եւ որը կստեղծի նվազագույն հնարավոր անորոշությունը:

Նման մի իրադարձություն է երեխայի ծնունդը: Սեփական շատ սահմանափակ գիտելիքներիս վրա հիմնվելով այնուամենայնիվ ասեմ, որ ես կարծում եմ անհար, աբորտի հետեւանքով հանված էմբրիոնը «անցկացնել» ծնված երեխայի տեղ:

Սա մեկ, իմ պատկերացմամբ շատ ֆունդամենտալ արգումենտ, երեխայի ծնունդը համարելու նրա կյանքի սկիզբը:

Երկրորդը հետեւյալն է: Նույնիսկ եթե մենք փորձենք գտնել մի որիշ՝ ծնունդից ժամանակի մեջ առաջ ընկած կյանքի այդպիսի հստակ սկիզբ, իմ պատկերացմամբ, միակ հնարավոր իրադարձությունը՝ ձվաբջջի բեղմնավորումն է:

Սա շատ ավելի պակաս հստակ որոշվող բան է, քան երեխայի ծնունդը, պահանջում է բժշկական էքսպերտիզա, շատ դեպքերում իրագործելի չէ, շատ դեպքերում բեղմնավորման փաստի առկայությունը անհնար կլինի որոշել  եւ այլն, բայց դա առաջին կետին պատկանող հարցեր են՝ թողնենք մի կողմ: Էականն այստեղ հետեւյալն է:

Ես համարում եմ աբսուրդ (սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք, պատասխանի ենթակա չէ), որ մեկ բեղմնավորված ձվաբջիջ ոչնչացնելու համար մարդուն կարելի է ցմահ ազատազրկել (ելնելով ՀՀ քրեական օրենքից) եւ իհարկե առավել եւս՝ մահապատժի ենթարկել (տարածելով այլ երկրների օրենքի վրա):

Կրկնում եմ, ես սա համարում եմ աբսուրդ: Նման փաստի անթույլատրությունն ինձ համար միանգամայն ավելի հստակ ճշմարտություն է, քան հետեւյալ պնդումը «չծնված երեխան՝ նույնպես մարդ է»:

Եթե քեզ այս կետը չի բավարարում, խնդիր չկա, ես ընդունում եմ նրա սուբյեկտիվությունը. միշտ կա առաջինը: Վերջիվերջո, հարցի դրվածքը ենթադրում էր սուբյեկտիվ պատասխան, ես տվեցի եւ օբյեկտիվ մեկը:

*Առաջին պատասխանի վերջ: Երկրորդ պատասխանի սկիզբ:*
Կարճ՝ ոչ, չեմ մտածել: Ինչը իմ կարծիքով բնական է, առաջին հարցի իսկ դրվածքից, եւ նրան՝ իմ կողմից տված պատասխանից:
*Երկրորդ պատասխանի վերջ*




> Վերջի առաջարկածդ լուծումն ահավոր ամոթ բան է չէ՞ Ուղղակի ասեմ, որ իմ համար մեծ տարբերություն կա սեքսի ու զույգերի սեռակական հարաբերությունների միջև, որի ընթացքում և հետո տեղի է ունենում հրաշքներից ամենահրաշալին, նուրբ ու միստիկական մի երևույթ՝ նոր կյանքի ծնունդ: Հուսով եմ կարողացա բառերով արտահայտել նշածս երկրոդ տեսակի հարաբերությունների գեղեցկությունը: Չմոռանամ նաև ասել, որ ուղղակի զուտ սեքսի հետևանքով ծնված ու սիրո ու քնքշանքի հետևանքով ծնված երեխաները շատ տարբեր են լինում իրարից (իմիջիայլոց մեր ներկայիս հասարակության բարոյական վիճակը շատ ավելի լավը կլիներ, եթե մտածեին մարդիկ այս վերջինի մասին ևս):


Ամո՞թ: Չէ, ամոթի հարց չկա, բայց քանի հարցրել ես, կրկնեմ կարծիքս, որը նույնպես հայտնել եմ ուրիշին պատասխանելիս, քիչ վերեւ:

Ամոթ բան չկա, սակայն ես սխալ եմ համարում մարդու մասին կարծիք հայտնել նրա վարքագծի հիման վրա, այն դեպքում, երբ նա շրջապատին վնաս չի պատճատում (խնդրում եմ ամբողջ աբորտի թէեման ստեղ չխառնել, սա լրիվ ընդհանուր եւ ուրիշ հարց է): Ես անձամբ աշխատում եմ հետեւել նման մոտեցմանը (չնայած ինչ թաքցնեմ միշտ չի որ ստացվում է):

Փող լվալը - անբարոյական է (բացի անօրինական լինելուց): 
Սուտ խոսելը - նույնպես (չնայած հիմնականում անօրինական չէ):
Սեքսով զբաղվելը, ում հետ մարդ ուզում է, երբ ուզում է, ոնց ուզում է - ոչ:

Հուսով եմ հասկանալի էր դիրքորոշումս:



> Հ.Գ. Հուսով եմ, որ ինքնին արժեքավոր մարմարը չի նեղանա, որ իրենից մի գեղեցիկ ու անմոռաց քանդակ կերտելու համար հարկավոր է լինում որոշ ավել մասեր նրանից հատել ու դեն շպրտել: (Անկեղծ եմ ասում, գրում եմ միայն սիրով ու հարգանքով բոլոր նրանց հանդեպ, ովքեր համաձայն չեն իմ կարծիքի հետ ու պնդում են հակառակը և ես այս իմ գրառումներով պայքարում եմ ոչ թե ինչ-որ մեկի դեմ, այլ այն երևույթների դեմ, որոնք սխալ եմ համարում


Առաջին մասով՝ այսօր մի քիչ շատ հոգնած ու դմբրած եմ, հստակ չեմ հասկանում միտքը, բայց կասկածում եմ որ լավ բան է գրված  :Smile: 
Վաղը կփորձեմ շարունակել հասկանալ:

Երկրորդ կետով՝ ընդհանրապես խնդիր չկա: Լրիվ նույնի տակ կարող եմ ստորագրվել  :Smile:

----------


## ihusik

*Իմ պատկերացմամբ ամենավատագույն հասարակությունը դա այն է, որտեղ մարդիկ չեն հետևում բարոյական օրենքներին ու դրա համար ոչ մի պատիժ չեն կրում, իսկ ամենալավագույնը, երբ կա միայն մեկ օրենք՝ բարոյականությունը:* - Նախորդ գրառումներիցս մեկում արտահայտած այս միտքս պատասխանում է շատ հարցերին և ինչպես տեսնում ես, ես այստեղ չեմ խոսում այդ հարցի լուծման հետ կապված իրավունքի մասին ու դրա տեսանկյունից, ոչ, ես խոսում եմ պարզ ու հստակ խնդրի հնարավոր միակ լուծման՝ բարոյական ուղու մասին:

Նախ ասեմ, որ ես ինքս, ինչպես և դու, կտրականապես դեմ եմ սպանությանը (այդ թվում ես դեմ եմ նաև կենդանիների անիմաստ սպանությանը), բայց մենք տարբերվում ենք մեր դիրքորոշմամբ ու ընկալմամբ թե ո՞վ է մարդը, ի՞նչ է նա իրենից ներկայացնում ու դրանից ելնելով դու համարում ես մարդու կյանքի սկիզբը նրա աշխարհ գալն, ես դրա հետ չեմ կարող համաձայնել, որքան էլ որ դա քեզ համար տարօրինակ թվա, քանզի մարդ էակը զուտ ֆիզիկական էակ չէ... ու պարզ է թե ինչու էր այդպիսին տված երկրորդ հարցիս պատասխանդ: 


> Մարդու կյանքը պետք է ունենա տրամաբանական սկիզբ եւ վերջ: Պատմականորեն խնդիր չի առաջացել դրանք մատնանշելու մեջ, քանզի միակ ճանաչված սկիզբը մարդու ծնունդն էր, միակ ճանաչված վերջը՝ նրա մահը, որում կարելի է շատ հեշտ համոզվել, այդ իսկ պատճառով այն անորոշություն չի առաջացնի:


 Այ տեսնում ես ինչ հեշտ է, երբ մարդ ընդունված ստանդարտներով է մտածում առանց սեփական միտքը գործի դնելու - ահա սա կյանքն է, սա էլ մահը :Smile:  ի՞նչ պրոբլեմ կա, արդեն բոլորն էլ գիտեն թե ինչ է կյանքը և ինչ մահը - բարի մտքով նախանձում եմ քեզ որ այդքան Իմաստուն ես իմ լավ բարեկամ, որ գիտես թե ինչ է կյանքն ու ինչ մահը, իսկ ես դեռ ուսումնասիրում ու ուսումնասիրում եմ ու զգում եմ որ դեռ շատ ու շատ հեռու եմ կյանքի ու մահվան գաղտնիքները բացահայտելուց: :Xeloq:   :Think:  Դու համարում ես, որ ճիշտ է 


> Սա մեկ, իմ պատկերացմամբ շատ ֆունդամենտալ արգումենտ, երեխայի ծնունդը համարելու նրա կյանքի սկիզբը:
> 
> Երկրորդը հետեւյալն է: Նույնիսկ եթե մենք փորձենք գտնել մի որիշ՝ ծնունդից ժամանակի մեջ առաջ ընկած կյանքի այդպիսի հստակ սկիզբ, իմ պատկերացմամբ, միակ հնարավոր իրադարձությունը՝ ձվաբջջի բեղմնավորումն է:
> 
> Սա շատ ավելի պակաս հստակ որոշվող բան է, քան երեխայի ծնունդը, պահանջում է բժշկական էքսպերտիզա, շատ դեպքերում իրագործելի չէ, շատ դեպքերում բեղմնավորման փաստի առկայությունը անհնար կլինի որոշել եւ այլն, բայց դա առաջին կետին պատկանող հարցեր են՝ թողնենք մի կողմ: Էականն այստեղ հետեւյալն է:


 Չիմացա թե ինչու՞ բեղմնավորված ձվաբջիջն որպես կյանքի սկիզբ ընդունելն  հերքվեց. ի՞նչը հնարավոր չէ որոշել, շատ լավ էլ հնարավոր է ու եթե ընդունենք որ հնարավոր չէ դրանից ի՞նչ պետք է փոխվի. հղիացած կինն այդպիսին էլ կմնար չէ՞, թե այդ քո տրամաբանությանը հետևելով հնարավոր չի լինի այդ դեպքում ցմահ ազատազրկման դատապարտել մի կնոջ, որը չի կարողացել ճշտի թե նա հղի է թե ոչ բայց արդեն ուզեցել կամ հանել է տվել այդ (եղած թե չեղած, էլ չեմ էլ հասկանում) էմբրիոնը: - Սա ներկայացրեցի իբր թե մեր ուզածն, բայց իրականում դա մեր ուզածի քո կողմից աբսուրդի հասցված տարբերակն է կրկին, իմ լավ բարեկամ: Եվ ինչպես իմ լավ դասախոսներից մեկն էր ասում. *Կինը կամ հղի է կամ հղի չէ, կիսահղի կին չի լինում* :LOL:  որ մենք էլ գլուխ կոտրենք այդ հանելուկի վրա, այն ասացվածքի նման. *դժվար է գտնել սև կատվին մութ սենյակի մեջ... մանավանդ որ նա այնտեղ չէ* :LOL:  


> Ես համարում եմ աբսուրդ (սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք, պատասխանի ենթակա չէ), որ մեկ բեղմնավորված ձվաբջիջ ոչնչացնելու համար մարդուն կարելի է ցմահ ազատազրկել (ելնելով ՀՀ քրեական օրենքից) եւ իհարկե առավել եւս՝ մահապատժի ենթարկել (տարածելով այլ երկրների օրենքի վրա):
> 
> Կրկնում եմ, ես սա համարում եմ աբսուրդ: Նման փաստի անթույլատրությունն ինձ համար միանգամայն ավելի հստակ ճշմարտություն է, քան հետեւյալ պնդումը «չծնված երեխան՝ նույնպես մարդ է»:


 Ես էլ եմ աբսուրդ դա համարում ու դրա համար լուծումն առաջարկում եմ քո ասած իրավական ոլորտում չորոնենք, այլ բարոյական ու ոգեղեն ոլորտներում՝ հասկանալով ի՞նչ բան է կյանքը և ի՞նչ բան մահը, որի համար կան բացված ու գրառումներով լի շատ այլ թեմաներ ու ամենակարևորը՝ կյանքի ու մահվան հիմնահարցին նվիրված համապատասխան գրականություն: 

Եթե չես ուզում ընդունել, որ դեռ չծնված երեխան էլ մարդ է, ուրեմն պետք է ապացուցես հակառակն, այսինքն նախ պետք է սահմանես թե ի՞նչ է մարդը ու հետո ապացուցես որ դեռ չծնված երեխան այդպիսին չի հանդիսանում: Կարող եմ վստահ ասել, որ դեռ չծնված երեխան էլ ցավ է զգում, զգում է իրեն շրջապատող ամեն բան, ունի հիշելու, լսելու, տեսնելու  ունակություններ և այլն (ի տարբերություն նախկինում եղած այս հարցի հետ կապված բժշկական սխալ պատկերացումներին նշածս ֆրանսիացի հոգեբանները դա արդեն վաղուց ապացուցել են - այդ գիտաժողովին մոտ 10 տարի առաջ ներկա եմ եղել նաև ես, բայց թե դեռ դրանից առաջ երբ է դա արդեն ապացուցված եղել չեմ կարող ճշգրիտ ասել):

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շատերը կողմ են, որ աբորտը օրենքով թույլատրվի, որպեսզի չմեծանա կրիմինալ աբորտների, հետևաբար մայրական մահացության թիվը, բայց մի օրինակ բերեմ. Իռլանդիայում աբորտն օրենքով արգելված է, և այնտեղ նկատվել է մայրական մահացության ամենացածր ցուցանիշն ամբողջ աշխարհում:

----------


## Dragon

> Շատերը կողմ են, որ աբորտը օրենքով թույլատրվի, որպեսզի չմեծանա կրիմինալ աբորտների, հետևաբար մայրական մահացության թիվը, բայց մի օրինակ բերեմ. Իռլանդիայում աբորտն օրենքով արգելված է, և այնտեղ նկատվել է մայրական մահացության ամենացածր ցուցանիշն ամբողջ աշխարհում:



Հարգելի Բյուրակն մեղադրում ես ինձ, բայց ինքդ ապատեղեկացնուն ես:  Եթե չգիտես, չի նշանակում չկա:

*Ի ԳԻՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*

Օրենքը նման բան թույլատրում է, ուղղակի դնում է հիավնդությունների եվ ժամկետների սահմանափակումներ: 
*Ավելի մանրամասն իմացի՛ր ՀՀ առողջապահության նախարարի 25.12.1997թվականի  N 778՝ «ՀՂԻՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՐՀԵՍՏԱԿԱՆ ԸՆԴՀԱՏՄԱՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ» հրամանը: Ուժի մեջ է մտել 20.06.1998թվականին եվ գործում է մինչ օրս:*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Dragon, մի՞թե ես ասել եմ, թե Հայաստանում օրենքով չի թույլատրվում: Ես Իռլանդիայի մասին էի խոսում: Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, որ մեր երկրում, ցավոք սրտի, օրինական է աբորտը: Թույլատրվում է մինչև հղիության 12-րդ շաբաթը, իսկ ավելի ուշ պետք է կատարվի *միայն բժշկական ցուցումով*:
Կխնդրեի մարդկանց գիտելիքների մասին կասկածելուց առաջ ուշադիր կարդայիր գրառումները:

----------


## Dragon

> Dragon, մի՞թե ես ասել եմ, թե Հայաստանում օրենքով չի թույլատրվում: Ես Իռլանդիայի մասին էի խոսում: Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, որ մեր երկրում, ցավոք սրտի, օրինական է աբորտը: Թույլատրվում է մինչև հղիության 12-րդ շաբաթը, իսկ ավելի ուշ պետք է կատարվի միայն բժշկական ցուցումով:
> Կխնդրեի մարդկանց գիտելիքների մասին կասկածելուց առաջ ուշադիր կարդայիր գրառումները:
> 
> Շատերը կողմ են, որ աբորտը օրենքով թույլատրվի, որպեսզի չմեծանա կրիմինալ աբորտների, հետևաբար մայրական մահացության թիվը, բայց մի օրինակ բերեմ. Իռլանդիայում աբորտն օրենքով արգելված է, և այնտեղ նկատվել է մայրական մահացության ամենացածր ցուցանիշն ամբողջ աշխարհում:


Շատ ուշադիր կարդացել եմ, այլ բան է, որ մտքերդ ճիշտ չես կարողացել արտահայտես ու հայերեն էլ լավ չգիտես:
Քո գրությունից ենթադրվում է, որ աբորտը ներկայումս չի թույլատրվում, բայց շատերը ուզում են թույլատրվի: Չեն ցանկանում մի բան, որը արդեն կա, կարող են ամենաշատը հակառակը չցանկանալ ներկա վիճակը պահելու համար: 
Թույլատրվի բայը ըղձական եղանակ է, ապառնի ժամանակ/եթե էլի թերահավատ ես, կարող ես ստուգել թեկուզ ամենատարական դպրոցական դասագրքում/, ես չպիտի կռահեմ ինչ ես ուզեցել գրել, հասկացել եմ ինչպես գրված էր, իմ իմացած հայերենով, ոչ թե ուրբաթերեն:
Հստակ հայերեն միտքդ ձեվակերպիր, որ թյուրիմացություն չլինի: 
Օր.՝ Շատերը կողմ են, որ աբորտը շարունակվի մնալ օրինական երեվույթ....
Կամ
Շատերը դեմ են աբորտի օրենքով արգելմանը....

Քեզ արդեն մանրամասն առանձին նամակով խոսքերս հիմնավորել եմ. այստեղուզում եմ կրկնվել մյուսների համար  Օրենքը ոչ միայն թույլատրում է աբորտը. այլեվ որոշ դեպքերում պահանջ է դնում: Պայմաններից ելնելով կա նաեվ դիսպոզիտիվ /կամընտրական/ արգելք, օր ժամկետների 22 շաբաթից հետո եվ այլն, բայց հիվանդը սեփական ռիսկի համար պատասխանատվություն վերցնելով՝ անգամ նման դեպքում, այնուամենայնիվ, կարող է պահանջել ապորտ: Հակառակը աբսուրդ է: Վերջիվերջո մարդն ինքն պետք է  իր համար որոշի, այ սա է օրինական եվ մարդու միջազգային իրավունքներին համապատասխան:  
Որպես խոսքերիս ապացույց կարող եք նայել.

*ՄԱՐԴՈՒ ՎԵՐԱՐՏԱԴՐՈՂԱԿԱՆ ԱՌՈՂՋՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԵՎ ՎԵՐԱՐՏԱԴՐՈՂԱԿԱՆ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ ՀՀ ՕՐԵՆՔԸ 
ՀՕ-474-Ն,  Ընդունված է 11.12.2002թ , Ուժի մեջ է 08.07.2003-ից, գործում է մինչ օրս: 
ՀՀ ԿԱՌԱՎԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՈՐՈՇՈՒՄԸ ՀՂԻՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՐՀԵՍՏԱԿԱՆ ԸՆԴՀԱՏՄԱՆ ԿԱՐԳԸ ԵՎ ՊԱՅՄԱՆՆԵՐԸ ՀԱՍՏԱՏԵԼՈՒ ՄԱՍԻՆ  
N 1116-Ն, Ընդունվել է  05.08.2004թ ,Ուժի մեջ է 02.09.2004-ից, գործում է մինչ օրս:
ՀՀ ԱՌՈՂՋԱՊԱՀՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՆԱԽԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՀՐԱՄԱՆԸ «ՀՂԻՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԱՐՀԵՍՏԱԿԱՆ ԸՆԴՀԱՏՄԱՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ»
N 778,  Ընդունված է 25.12.1997թ, Ուժի մեջ է 20.06.1998-ից, գործում է մինչ օրս:* 

Հ.Գ. Ես ոչինչ ի միջայլոց չեմ ասում, ամեն ինչ հիմնավորված է, փաստարկված եվ ստույգ:

----------


## ihusik

Օրենքները գրող մարդկանց նման էլ անկատար են իրենց օրենքները, բայց կա այն ինչ կա ու դա չի նշանակում որ <<պետք է ազատ լինելու համար օրենքի ստրուկը լինենք>> այլ պետք է անկատար օրենքների դեմ պայքարելով հասնել մարդու ազատությանը՝ գիտակցված անհրաժեշտությանը և չմոռանալ հոգու ու բարոյական օրենքի մասին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Խոսում ես հայերենի գիտելիքներիս մասին, բայց ինքդ…



> Թույլատրվի բայը ըղձական եղանակ է, ապառնի ժամանակ/եթե էլի թերահավատ ես, կարող ես ստուգել թեկուզ *ամենատարրական* դպրոցական դասագրքում/, ես չպիտի կռահեմ ինչ ես ուզեցել գրել, հասկացել եմ ինչպես գրված էր, իմ իմացած հայերենով, ոչ թե ուրբաթերեն:






> այստեղ ուզում եմ կրկնվել մյուսների համար Օրենքը ոչ միայն թույլատրում է աբորտը. այլեվ որոշ դեպքերում պահանջ է դնում:


Հույս ունեմ՝ սխալներդ տեսար:
Ցավում եմ, որ սխալ հասկացար: Ես ոչ թե Հայաստանի մասին էի խոսում, այլ ընդհանրապես ամբողջ աշխարհի, որովհետև երկրներ կան, որտեղ աբորտը դեռ օրինական չէ, և շատերն ուզում են, որ օրինական դառնա: Ես էլ հիմնավորում էի բերել, որ պետք չէ: Տարօրինակ է՝ ինչու՞ մյուսները հասկացան, թե ես ինչ նկատի ունեի (որովհետև բոլորն էլ գիտեն, որ Հայաստանում աբորտն օրինական է, նորություն չես ասում), իսկ դու՝ ոչ: 




> Պայմաններից ելնելով կա նաեվ դիսպոզիտիվ /կամընտրական/ արգելք, օր ժամկետների 22 շաբաթից հետո եվ այլն, բայց հիվանդը սեփական ռիսկի համար պատասխանատվություն վերցնելով՝ անգամ նման դեպքում, այնուամենայնիվ, կարող է պահանջել ապորտ: Հակառակը աբսուրդ է:


Հետո էլ ինձ ես ասում… 22 շաբաթականից հետո աբորտ չի լինում: Դա արդեն ծննդալուծում է:



> Վերջիվերջո մարդն ինքն պետք է իր համար որոշի, այ սա է օրինական եվ մարդու միջազգային իրավունքներին համապատասխան:


Այո՛, շատ ճիշտ ես: Բայց առաջին հերթին պետք է ժողովուրդն իմանա, թե ինչպես պետք է անցանկալի հղիությունից խուսափի:
Բացի դրանից, աբորտի դիմած կինը տեղեկացված լինելու իրավունք ունի: Բժիշկն աբորտ անելուց առաջ *պարտավոր* է տեղեկացնել հնարավոր բարդությունների մասին: Այդ դեպքում, հավատացած եղիր, աբորտի դիմողների թիվը խիստ կպակասի: Բացի դրանից, բժիշկն էլ աբորտ չանելու իրավունք ունի: Բայց չԷ՜, հանուն սեփական փողի որքա՜ն շատ կանանց առողջությունն ու կյանքի որակն է վտանգի տակ դնում: Վստահ եմ, որ բժշկի *ճիշտ* խորհրդատվության դեպքում ոչ ոք աբորտի չի գնա: Կարդացել եմ համապատասխան հետազոտության տվյալներ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վերջիվերջո մարդն ինքն պետք է իր համար որոշի, այ սա է օրինական եվ մարդու միջազգային իրավունքներին համապատասխան:


Եվ նորից՝ ճիշտ ես: Բայց, ցավոք, ոչ մի տեղ չի խոսվում չծնված երեխայի իրավունքների մասին…

----------


## Dragon

> Ես համարում եմ աբսուրդ (սուբյեկտիվ կարծիք, պատասխանի ենթակա չէ), որ մեկ բեղմնավորված ձվաբջիջ ոչնչացնելու համար մարդուն կարելի է ցմահ ազատազրկել (ելնելով ՀՀ քրեական օրենքից) եւ իհարկե առավել եւս՝ մահապատժի ենթարկել (տարածելով այլ երկրների օրենքի վրա):
> Կրկնում եմ, ես սա համարում եմ աբսուրդ: Նման փաստի անթույլատրությունն ինձ համար միանգամայն ավելի հստակ ճշմարտություն է, քան հետեւյալ պնդումը «չծնված երեխան՝ նույնպես մարդ է»:


Նման բան ՀՀ Քրեկան օրենսգրքում չկա:
Տուգանքներից բացի, նվազագույն պատիժը առավելագույնը մեկ ամիս կալանքն է, իսկ առավելագույնը պատիժը՝ առավելագույնը 5 տարի: Ցմահ բանտարկությունը կիրառվում է բացառիկ դեպքերում եվ բացառիկ հոդվածների ամբողջական համընկմնան դեպքում: Անգամ այլ երկրներում բեղմնավորված ձվաբջիջ ոչնչացնելու, թեկուզ չլինի մեկը այլ 1000,մահապատիժ չի կիրառվում: Աբսուրդը քո ասածն է:

Արդեն հոգնեցի այս հոդվածից, վերջին անգամ մեջբերեմ, խնդրեմ նայիր.
ՀՀ ՔՐԵԱԿԱՆ ՕՐԵՆՍԳԻՐՔ, համարը ՀՕ-528-Ն, ընդունված18.04.2003-ին, ուժի մեջ է 01.08.2003-ից մինչ օրս:
Հոդված 122.
Ապօրինի աբորտ կատարելը 

1. Համապատասխան բժշկական բարձրագույն կրթություն ունեցող անձի կողմից ապօրինի աբորտ կատարելը՝
պատժվում է տուգանքով՝ նվազագույն աշխատավարձի առավելագույնը հարյուրապատիկի չափով, կամ կալանքով՝ առավելագույնը մեկ ամիս ժամկետով՝ որոշակի պաշտոններ զբաղեցնելու կամ որոշակի գործունեությամբ զբաղվելու իրավունքից զրկելով՝ առավելագույնը երեք տարի ժամկետով: 
2. Համապատասխան բժշկական բարձրագույն կրթություն չունեցող անձի կողմից ապօրինի աբորտ կատարելը՝
պատժվում է տուգանքով՝ նվազագույն աշխատավարձի առավելագույնը երկուհարյուրապատիկի չափով, կամ կալանքով՝ մեկից երեք ամիս ժամկետով, կամ ազատազրկմամբ՝ առավելագույնը երկու տարի ժամկետով: 
3. Սույն հոդվածի առաջին կամ երկրորդ մասով նախատեսված գործողությունները, որոնք անզգուշությամբ առաջացրել են տուժողի մահ կամ ծանր վնաս են պատճառել նրա առողջությանը կամ կատարվել են նախկինում ապօրինի աբորտ կատարելու համար դատապարտված անձի կողմից՝
պատժվում են ազատազրկմամբ՝ առավելագույնը հինգ տարի ժամկետով՝ որոշակի պաշտոններ զբաղեցնելու կամ որոշակի գործունեությամբ զբաղվելու իրավունքից զրկելով՝ առավելագույնը երեք տարի ժամկետով:
(122-րդ հոդվածը փոփ. 01.06.06 ՀՕ-119-Ն) 

Եթե բարոյական նորմերը դնեմ մի կող. այո չծնված երեխան նույնպես մարդ է, անգամ կարող է հանդես գալ քաղաքացիաիրավական հարաբերություններում/օր.՝ ապագա ծնվելիք երեխայի անունով բացված է հաշվեհամար, որը կարող է օգտագործել միայն նա/, այս պարագայում նա լիարժեք իրավունքի սուբյեկտ է եվ եթե հասնի որոշակի տարիքի կարող է իրականացնել իր իրավունքը: 
Բեղմավորման պահից սկսած զուտ տեսականորեն սաղմը մարդու իրավունքների եվ հիմնարար ազատությունների միջազգային հռչակագրի սկզբմունքներին համաձայն ունի իրավունքներ,/սրան հակադրվում է մեկ այլ բան, որն է. առանց պարտականությունների չի կարող լինել իրավունք.միակ բացառությունն է, այն էլ ապարդյուն/ ուրիշ հարց է, որ գործնականում չի կարող իրականացնել իր իրավունքերը, եվ նրա շահերը միակ ներկայացնողները նրա ծնողներն են: Եվ ոչ մեկ էլ չի կարող հասկանալ, թե որն է նրա շահը: Սա զուտ տեսական սկզբունք է, իրականում սաղմի եվ իրավազոր անձի հարաբերություններում միշտ էլ հաղթող է հասուն մարդը,/ասենք մայրը աբորտ է ուզում, սաղմը հաստատ չի կարող իր իրավունքերը պաշտպանել, ասի՝ ապրել եմ ուզում/ նա անձամբ չի կարող ներկայացնել իր շահերը, իսկ հասուն մարդը կարող է:
Այս խնդիրը թերեվս տարակարծությունների պատճառով վերջնական լուծում չի գտել իրավագիտության մեջ:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Երեկ, Մեծ Բրիտանիաի վարչապետը որոշում է կայացրել, որ այլևս վիժեցնող հաբերը վաճառվելու են առանց բժիշկի թույլատրությամբ: Դրանք վաճառվելու են դեղատան աշխատողի հետ հարցուփորձ ունենալուց հետո:

Անցյալ տարի Մեծ Բրիտանիայում 44000 անչափահաս աղջիկ հղի է մնացել: Իսկ տարիքային ռեկորդը մի 11 ամյա իռլանդուհի է, որ այդ տարիքում հղիացել է:

----------


## Արշակ

> Երեկ, Մեծ Բրիտանիաի վարչապետը որոշում է կայացրել, որ այլևս վիժեցնող հաբերը վաճառվելու են առանց բժիշկի թույլատրությամբ: Դրանք վաճառվելու են դեղատան աշխատողի հետ հարցուփորձ ունենալուց հետո:
> 
> Անցյալ տարի Մեծ Բրիտանիայում 44000 անչափահաս աղջիկ հղի է մնացել: Իսկ տարիքային ռեկորդը մի 11 ամյա իռլանդուհի է, որ այդ տարիքում հղիացել է:


Ինչ ասեմ, արևմուտքն իր իսկ սերմանած սեռական սանձարձակության դառը պտուղներն է քաղում։ Ու հիմա ստիպված նման որոշումներ են կայացնում, որոնք սակայն միևնույն է  պրոբլեմները չեն լուծի։

----------


## Breath of wind

ներեղություն վատ որակի համար

----------


## schuschanik

Դեմ եմ միանշանակ:
դա աններելի հանցանք է.......... ինչես կարելի է ձեռք բարցրացնել, այդ անպաշտպան էակի վրա.....  :Sad:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ես ինքս դեմ եմ, կտրականապես դեմ, բայց…
*եկեք մի կողմ դնենք մայր-երեխա հարաբերությունը, այլ վերցնենք անօրինական զավակ-ընտանեկան պատիվ հարաբերությունը: Այս դեպքում ինչպե՞ս վարվել: Թողել որ երեխան ապօրինի լինելու շտամպը կրի իր ճակատին ողջ կյանքի ընթացքում (չնայած մոդեռնիզացման հետ միաժամանակ այդ խնդրից մարդիկ քիչ թե շատ ձերբազատվել են), թե նրան ուղղակիորեն ազատել դրանից:*

----------


## Ariadna

Ես ամեն դեպքում դեմ եմ ցանկացած ստիպողական քայլի։ Ստիպել, որ մայրը ունենա այդ երեխային, կամ ստիպել որ չունենա։ Կարծում եմ կինը ինքը պետք է որոշի, արդյոք ինքը պատրաստ է մայրանալ, թե՝ ոչ։ Եվ եթե պատրաստ չէ, հետագայում հնարավոր է որ այդ երեխայի համար շատ ավելի վատ լինի, որ ինքը ծնվել է։ Հիմա կասեք, որ դա աստված է որոշում, և մենք իրավունք չունենք նրա կամ երեխայի փոխարեն որոշելու։ Բայց ամեն դեպքում, եթե ռեալ նայենք, և չփորձենք պարզապես իդեալական մտքեր արտահայտել, կտեսնենք, որ ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի բարդ է, և շատ դեպքերում ճիշտը հղիության վաղաժամ դադարեցումն է։ Գիտականորեն ապացուցված է, որ նույնիսկ 2-3շաբաթական սաղմը ցավ է զգում և այլն, բայց դա ոչինչ է այն ցավի կողքին, որ կարող է զգալ ոչ ցանկալի երեխան։ Եվ վերջապես, եթե կինը չի ցանկանում այդ երեխային հազար ու մի ձև կա վիժեցնելու, և եթե դա օրենքով արգելվում է, դա անում են տնային պայմաններում, վատ սանիտարահիգիենիկ պայմաններով տնական բժիշկների մոտ, ինչը շատ ժամանակ բերում է վարակների և անբուժելի հիվանդությունների, էլ չեմ ասում կնոջ մահվան։ Շատ դրամատիզացրեցի՞ :Smile:   Բայց ճիշտ եմ ասում։

----------

ivy (18.01.2009), Նարե (03.05.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

Մեղքերից   ամենավաթթարագույնը, որը գործում  է  մարդը՝դա  սպանությունն  է, այս  դեպքում՝ աբորտը:
Սակայն  սա  չի  նշանակում, որ  պետք է ամբողջ  պատասխանատվությունը  դրվի  միայն  կնոջ  վրա:Գրառումներից  մեկում  կար  հետևյալ  միտքը/բառացի  չեմ  հիշում,  բայց  իմաստը  սա  էր/.-  Կին  մի  հղիացիր.....
Իսկ  եթե  տղամարդը  համաձայն  չէ    պահպանման  որևէ  միջոցներից   օգտվի...էս  դեպքորմ  կինը  ինչ  անի:Իգական  սեռի  ներկայացուցիչը   հղիանում  է  արական  սեռի  ներկայացուցչի  հետ  սեռական  հարաբերություններ  ունենալու հետևանքով:Եվ  եթե  յուրաքանչյուր  զույգ  հարաբերությունից  առաջ  գիտակցի  կատարվելիք  քայլի  հետևանքները՝  տրվելով  ոչ  միայն  ցանկություններին,     այլև  շարժվելով  նաև բանականությամբ,կարծում   եմ  կինը  հետագայում   չի  կանգնի աբորտ  անելու  կամ  չանելու   հարցի  առաջ::Չեմ  կարծում,  որ  կնոջ  համար  աբորտի   գնալը  նման  է   բժշկի  մոտ  գնալու  հերթական  այցին:Եվ   կինը  և   անգամ  սաղմը   ցավ  ապրում  են....Բայց   եթե  կինը  տղամարդու  կողմից  չի  ստանում  աջակցություն  և   ամբողջի   պատասխանատվությունը   դրվում  է  նրա  վրա,  ուրեմն  ոչ-ոք  բարոյական  իրավունք   չունի  մեղադրել  նրան՝ կատարած  քայլի  համար:Ես  կտրականապես  դեմ  եմ  աբորտին,  բայց  երբեմն  միակ  ճիշտ   լուծումը  լինում  է  հենց  աբորտը:Եվ  ավելի  լավ  կլինի  ամուսինը  սեռապես  ավելի  գիագետ  լինի   ,  քան  թե   հետո  մեղադրի   կնոջը   անխոհեմ  կատարված  քայլի  համար: :Think:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Դեմ եմ միանշանակ, ախր ինչպե՞ս կարելի է...  :Sad: 
Շուտ պետք է մտածեին հետևանքների մասին  :Angry2: 

Ամբողջովին համամիտ եմ Gayane*-ի հետ...

----------


## Երկնային

_կտրականապես դեմ եմ...  
հաշվարված ա, որ աշխարհում տարվա ընթացքում մոտավորապես 46 միլիոն աբորտ են անում, դրանից 26 միլիոնը` անօրինական ճանապարհով:
մեծամասամբ աբորտները հենց կնոջն են վնասում:

Մի տեղ կարդացել եմ, որ նման սինդրոմ կա PAS (pot-abortin syndrome), որը նկատվել է աբորտ տարած կանանց մոտ: Նրարնց շատ հաճախ այսպես ասած հետապնդում են մղձավանջները` կապված աբորտի հետ: Դեպրեսսիաները հաճախանում են ու մեծանում է ինքնասպանության ռիսկը:

բազմաթիվ տեսանկյուններից կարելի է նայել, էս հարցին...  օրինակ կրոնական տեսանկյունից... Երեխան համարվում է Աստծուց պարգև: 
Անպտղությունը հնագույն ժամանակների համարվել է Աստծո կողմից պատիժ:
Աստված է տալիս կամ վերցնում մարդու կյանքը: Ո?վ ենք մենք, որ դա անենք:
Սպանել դեռ չծնված երեխային նույնն է, ինչ սպանել արդեն ծնվածին: Ես դա ընկալում եմ որպես մարդասպանություն: 

միակ տարբերակը, որ ընդունում եմ, դա երբ որ հղի կնոջ կյանքին  վտանգ է սպառնում:_

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

*Դեմ եմ!!*

----------


## Առողջագետ

Սա անկասկած ծանր խնդիր է, որի առջև կանգնում է կինը կամ ընտանիքը: Իսկապես ինձ դիմել են կանայք, որոնք այդպես էլ անգամ տարիների մեջ չեն կարողացել ազատվել մեղքի զգացումից, որ ունեցել են այդ քայլից հետո` իր բոլոր հոգեբանական և ֆիզիկական
հետևանքներով: Կարծում եմ ելքը կայանում է ընդհանուր մարդկային պատասխանատվության մեջ, որ մեր ֆորումում քննարկում ենք Գիտակից մայրություն և Գիտակից հայրություն թեմաներում:
Իսկական սիրո կապերով կապված, նորմալ զույգը այս հարցերը լուծում է շատ ավելի ճիշտ, նորմալ տրամաբանությամբ, քան պատահական, զուտ սեռական կապով կապվածը:
Եվ այնուամենայնիվ, եթե կինը ստիպված է եղել ազատվել անցանկալի պտղից, ապա իր ներքին ապաշխարանքը բավարար է, նա չպետք է այդուհետ էլ հետևողականորեն "սպանի" ամուսնուն, մյուս երեխաներին, վերջապես, իրեն... տառապանքով, դեպրեսիայով և այլն:
Տիեզերական առումով ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ է երևում` այդ հոգին կգտնի մարմնավորման ավելի բարենպաստ պայմաններ, ընտանիք, որի համար ցանկալի կլինի:

----------


## Dr. M

> Իսկ եթե կինը կամ աղջիկը չէր ուզում երեխա ունենալ, ապա պետք է դրա մասին նախօրոք մտածեր։ Եթե չի մտածել, ուրեմն պարտավոր է կրել իր անհեռատեսության հետևանքները (մի քիչ ցավալի է երեխային «հետևանք» անվանելը, բայց տվյալ դեպքում այդպես է ստացվում)։


իսկ եթե պտղին սպառնացող վտանգներ կան? որ նա կարող է որոշակի արատներ ունենա?
դրան ինչ կասեք?

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> 1. սպանություն է. երեխան ուզում է ապրել, որովհետև Աստված նրան կյանք է տվել
> 2. կարող է շատ լուրջ առողջական խնդիրներ առաջացնել մոր մոտ՝ ընդհուպ մինչև չբերություն և մահ
> 3. հոգեբանական ծանր հարված է


3-րդ կետիդ հետ համաձայն եմ լիովին
2-րդի մասին ասեմ,որ ֆիզիոլոգիական այնպիսի փոփոխությունների առաջ են կանգնում, որ "ուշքի" գալու համար անհրաժեշտ է շատ երկար ժամանակ
1-ինի հետ կապված արդեն նշել եմ վերը

Ավելացվել է 5 րոպե անց



> Ես համարում եմ, որ եթե նույնիսկ երեխան հիվանդ է, կամ մայրը 15-16 տարեկան աղջիկ է, միևնույն է, աբորտն էլի սխալ է։ Եթե դա պատահել է, ուրեմն նրա կարման է այդպիսին, պետք է կրի։ Ըստ իմ համոզմունքների՝ այս կյանքում ոչինչ հենց այնպես տեղի չի ունենում. եթե տեղի է ունեցել, ուրեմն ինչ-որ իմաստ ունի։ 
> 
> Գիտեմ, որ շատ քչերը կհասկանան ինձ այս հարցում, և համոզված եմ, որ շատերը կհակաճառեն, բայց իմ այս տեսակետի մեջ ես լիովին համոզված եմ։


իհարկե, համաձայն չեմ
այդքան ֆիքսված հայացնքեր պետք չէ ունենալ, "ընկել ես պիտի քաշես" , այդ տարբերակով երեխա աշխարհ բերել` արատներով? սկզբում ծնողները պիտի տանջվեն, հետագայում նաև տվյալ երեխան.... բայց ինչի համար? 
հիմա հղիություն ընդհատելը զուտ այդ պատճառով, շատ "արդի" է, քանի որ շատերը չեն ցանկանում պարզապես հասարակությունը բազմացնել արատավորներով
արտերկրում դիագնոստիկ մեթոդները շատ լավ են զարգացած, ու նրանց ոչինչ չի խանգարում այդ քայլին դիմել, եթե կա ցուցում
հետևությունները ձեզ եմ թողնում

Ավելացվել է 8 րոպե անց



> Դու չես կարող նախորոք իմանալ, երեխան հիվանդ կլինի թե ոչ


կարող ես...
դրա համար կան շատ հետազոտություններ
սկսած УЗИ-ից, վերջացրած գենետիկ հետազոտություններով

Ավելացվել է 13 րոպե անց



> Ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ աբոռտներին. Չեմ հասկանում թե ինչպես կարելի է սպանել քո բալիկին, չէ որ նա քո մի մասնիկն է. Ուղակի պետք է մեր հասարակությանը ծանոթացնել  "կոնտռացեպցիա" գաղափարի հետ, և մի գուցե  աբոռտների թիվը  կնվազի.
> Եվ մի բան ել ասեմ- իմ կարծիքով պետք չէ առատներով պտղին աբոռտ անել, նա էլ իրավունք ունի ապրելու.


մի քիչ թեմայից քանի որ շեղվեցիք, ավելացնեմ.
Նախ`այդ հակաբողմնավորիչների մասին շատ քչերը գիտեն: 
Մի փոքրիկ ինֆորմացիա.... դրանք շատ խիստ ձևով պետք է ընդունել, միայն բժշկի հսկողությամբ, քանի որ կարող են շատ տարբեր հետևանքներ առաջացնել, վերջ ի վերջո հորմոնալ պրեպարատներ են, 2 անհերքելի դրական կողմ ունեն ` 1. որ թույլ չեն տալիս հղիանալ, 2. կարգավորում են մենստրուալ ցիկլը: բարդությունների մասին ինքներդ կարող եք տեղեկանալ համապատասխան գրականությունից:
ու մեկ կարևոր հանգամանք!!!!!!!!!!
հակաբողմնավորիչներից օգտվող կանայք, եթե ցանկություն ունեն հղիանալու, պետք է մինիմում 6 ամիս չօգտագործեն այդ պրեպարատները  :Smile: 
voila

Ավելացվել է 17 րոպե անց



> ԵԹԵ ՈՐՈՇԵԼ ԵՍ ԱԲՈՐՏ ԱՆԵԼ, ԳՈՆԵ ԴԻՄԻ ՄԱՍՆԱԳԵՏԻ, ԱՅԼ ՈՉ ԹԵ ՀԱՐԵՎԱՆԻ ՆԿՈՒՂՈՒՄ ԱՇԽԱՏՈՂ ՏԱՏՄՈՐ....


համաձայն եմ 

ու սովորաբար, եթե առոջղական խնդիրներ չունես, հնարավոր է, որ հետագայում բարդություններ չլինեն պարզապես...

ՊԱՐԶԱՊԵՍ ՊԵՏՔ Է ԼԱՎ ՏԵՂԵԿԱՑՎԱԾ ԼԻՆԵԼ
իսկ մեր հասարակությունը, դանակը հասնում է ոսկորին, հետո են սկսվում իրար խառնվել  :Angry2:

----------


## Dr. M

Հ.Գ.
Աբորտներից հետո միայն բարդություններ չեն ունենում "որոշ" """բարոյական""" ***կանայք***   :Wink:  :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 11 րոպե անց



> Մի բան էլ բուն արհեստական աբորտների բաժնում կարդացի: էդ էլ եմ թարգմանում:
> 
> Արհեստական աբորտները, նույնիսկ երբ դրանք կատարել է բժիշկը բժշկական հաստատությունում, կնոջ առողջության վրա բացասական ազդեցություն են թողնում, հատկապես կրկնվող աբորտների դեպքում կամ երբ ընդհատվել է առաջին հղիությունը: Ավելի հաճախ հանդիպող բարդություններից են բորբոքային հիվանդությունները, որոնք ոչ հազվադեպ առաջացնում են ծնելիության ֆունկցիայի խանգարում (անպտղություն, ինքնակամ վիժումներ, արտաարգանդային հղիություն): Այն կանանց մոտ, որոնք նախկինում դիմել են աբորտի, հաջորդ հղիությունների և ծննդաբերությունների ժամանակ հաճախ բարդություններ են առաջանում (եթե պետք է, դրանք կթվարկեմ, ուղղակի լիքը անծանոթ բառեր կան, հիմա ալարում եմ բառարանի մեջ նայել): Բորբոքային հիվանդությունները և արգանդի վնասումը ծննդաբերության ժամանակ պայմաններ են ստեղծում դրա պատի պատռման համար:
> Աբորտները կարող են նյարդային համակարգի, ինչպես նաև ձվարանների, մակերիկամների և այլ ներզատիչ գեղձերի ֆունկցիայի խանգարման պատճառ դառնալ:


էս ամեն ինչը ես էլ եմ անցել  :Smile:  
այս ամենը տեղի է ունենում ֆիզիոլոգիակ մակարդակով, երբ կինը հղիանում է, իսկ արհեստական ընդահտումը բերում է այս բոլոր համակարգերի դիսբալանսի (նեյրոհումորալ) , այ եթե ունես ձեռքիդ տակ գրականություն, կարդա հղիության ֆիզիոլոգիա  :Smile:  շատ-շատ ավելի ինֆո կա, քան գինեկոլոգիայի գրքերում

իսկ բոլբոքումները գալիս է կամ բժշկի անտիսեպտիկ պայմաններից, տգիտությունից - տատմերերի.... ասենք արած աբորտները
կամ պացիենտի անհետևողական բերաբերմունքից, որոշ դեղամիջոցների չօգտագործում և այլն...
պետք է արդեն իմանաս, որ աբերտից հետո արգանդը պիտի կծկվի, որ մնացորդային երևույթները դուրս գան... եթե դուրս չեն գալիս.... դա դառնում է ռումբ օրգանիզմի համար, ու ցանկացած պահի կարող է պայթել` ամենավատ հետևանքներով...
ու հաճախ աբորտի դիմած կանայք անհետանում են հաջորդ օրը, ԱՆՀԵՏ կորում են...
ահա և արդյունքը
պետք է հիշել մի կարևոր բան ևս, աբորտի համար կա ժամկետ, որն անցնելուց հետո, կարող են առաջանալ ամենատարբեր խնդիրները... "մոր" օրգանիզմի համար, և որքան մեծ է այդ ժամկետը, այնքան մեծէ սպառնալիքը


Հոգեբանական ասպեկտում "մայրը" բնական է շատ ծանր պետք է տանի, հատկապես , եթե առաջնեկ է

Հ.Գ.
Իսկ ՀՈՐ մասին? մոռացել եք?  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. M

> Իսկական սիրո կապերով կապված, նորմալ զույգը այս հարցերը լուծում է շատ ավելի ճիշտ, նորմալ տրամաբանությամբ, քան պատահական, զուտ սեռական կապով կապվածը:
> Եվ այնուամենայնիվ, եթե կինը ստիպված է եղել ազատվել անցանկալի պտղից, ապա իր *ներքին ապաշխարանքը բավարար է, նա չպետք է այդուհետ էլ հետևողականորեն "սպանի" ամուսնուն, մյուս երեխաներին, վերջապես, իրեն... տառապանքով, դեպրեսիայով և այլն:*
> Տիեզերական առումով ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ է երևում` այդ հոգին կգտնի մարմնավորման ավելի բարենպաստ պայմաններ, ընտանիք, որի համար ցանկալի կլինի:


Լիովին կիսում եմ ձեր կարծիքը:
*ՇԱՏ ՄԵԾ է տղամարդու դերն այս հարցում` հոգեբանական առումով...*

----------


## keyboard

Կրկին, պարադոքսալ հարց է, որի մեջ միանշանակություն գտնել դժվարանում եմ, սակայն ունեմ ենթադրություններ, մտորումներ գրեմ ում հետաքրքիր է թող կարդա:
Նախ ասեմ, որ կրկին Աստվածաշնչյան տեսանկյունից, երեխայի ծնունդը ավելին է քան ուղղակի մարդկային ծնունդը, որը մենք տեսնում ենք եվ որի մասին խոսում ենք: Բեղմնավորման առաջին իսկ պահից երեխայի մեջ մտնում է հոգի, այսինքն նրան տրվում է Աստվածային արքայության արժանանալու հնարավորություն եվ կյանքը՝ հանդիսանալով դրա համար փորձություն, հնարավորություն է ընձեռում հավիտենական կյանքում կամ տանջվել կամ վայելել այն:
Սակայն մարդկային եվ սոցիալական տեսանկյունից ապօրինի կամ թերություններով ծնված երեխաները համարվում են հասարակության թերի մաս եվ ինչու չէ շատ անգամներ մեզանից շատերը նրանց հեգնական են վերաբերվում: Այս ամենից ելնելով շատ մայրեր ու ինչու չէ նաեվ ընտանիքներ հրաժարվում են երեխայից նախօրոք իմանալով նրա թերությունների մասին: Ցանկացածի համար դժվար է համակերպվել այն մտքի հետ, որ իր երեխան հիվանդ է: Այս տեսանկյունից աբորտ կոչվող երեվույթը ունի իր բացատրությունը, բայց հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը, որ կյանքում պատահականություններ չեն լինում, կարելի է հաստատակամ ասել, որ ցանկացած երեխա պիտի լույս աշխարհ գա, իսկ նրա կյանքի ու հետագայի համար կհոգա հենց ինքը՝ Աստված:
Հասկանում եմ, ինձ համարել է դժվար, շատ անգամ ես էլ եմ մտածում «Ու՞ր էս, տեր Աստված, ինչու չես տեսնում այս մարդու, երեխայի տանջանքը», սակայն սթափվում եմ եվ հասկանում, որ նա ամեն ինչ էլ տեսնում է եվ հավիտենական կյանքի գաղափարը ինձ որոշ չափով հանգստացնում է:
Շատերի մոտ հարց կառաջանա ինչու՞ եմ համոզված հավիտենական կյանքի գոյության մեջ. համոզված չեմ ուղղակի հավատում եմ:
Կարծում եմ, որ ոչ մեկս իրավունք չունենք կյանք խլելու եվ առավելեվս երեխայի:
Չնայած Աստծուն չհավատացող մարդու համար շատ դժվար է համակերպվել այս ամենին եվ լինելով մատերիալիստ կան մարդիկ, որոնք մտածում են ավելի լավ է չլինի, քան թե լինի ու հաշմանդամ կամ ասենք սոված՝ չհասկանալով, որ դրանով չի ավարտվում կյանքը եվ հարցը լուծում չի ստանում:
Կարծում եմ մեղք են գործում այդ ամենը իրականացնողները եվ իրականացնել որոշողներն ու թույլ տվողները: Իսկ ամելավ տարբերակն է ընդհանրապես չունենալ երեխա, եթե պիտի փողոց գցեն կամ մանկատուն տան կամ էլ չկարողանան պահել, գոնե մինիմալ պահանջները ապահովելով:
Հասարակ օրինակ՝ փողոցում թափառող՝ անտուն, անոթեվան, «բառի ճիշտ ուղղագրությունը չգիտեմ կներեք»  մարդկանց ձեռքի երեխաները շատ ավելի առողջ ու հիվանդությունների նկատամաբ ավելի դիմակայող են քան ասենք մեր տներում բամբակի պես պահած երեխաները. այստեղից հետեվություն Աստված խնամող չունեցողին խնամում է, չնայած հավատացնում եմ, որ Աստված բոլորին հավասար է դատում եվ աջակցում: 
Հուսով եմ գրառումս հաջող ստացվեց:
Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------


## Dr. M

Աստվածաշնչը չի կարելի քննադատել իհարկե, բայց եթե բոլորս 1 օր անց կացնենք մանկատներում, տեսնենք, թե երեխաները, որոնք արդեն քիչ թե շատ բան են հասկանում, որքան կարոտալից հայացքով են նայում.... նրանք դա անում են բնազդաբար...
Երեխան ոչ մեկին "պետք չէ" առանց ՄՈՐ և ՀՈՐ
կամ նույն հաջողությամբ 1 օր տրամադրեք բժիշկներին / նեոնատոլոգ/ հարցեր ուղղելով, թե որքան ծանր արատներով հիվանդներ/երեխաներ կան
Մեր բաժանմունքը մի հարկում է տեղակայված նեյրովիրաբուժականի հետ, ինձ համար սարսափելի, անհավատալի մի փաստ եմ նկատել... որ բնածին ողնաշարի ճողվածքով երեխաներ ծնվում են շաատ հաճախ  :Sad:  դրանք բոլորը հետագայում տարբեր աստիճանի տհասություններ են ունենում.... դա լավագյուն դեպքում... ..... հիդրոցեֆալիկներ
ու կյանքի որակ պարզ է, որ չկա
հիմա ինքներդ դատեք
Պահել նման երեխային թե ոչ?

----------


## Hay-Qristonya

Ժամանակս կարճ էր, դրա համար կարդացի միայն գրառումներից մի քանիսը:
Ես կտրականապես դեմ եմ աբորտին: Դա ծանր մեղք է: Դա ՀԱՆՑԱԳՈՐԾՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ Է, մարդասպանույթուն:
Բոլոր կողմ խոսողների համար եմ գրում.
1. Փորձեք սպանել նորածին երեխայի: Եթե դա ձեզ մոտ կստացվի, ապա ես ձեզ շնորհավորում եմ, դուք կարող եք նաև աբորտ անել: Շնորհավորում եմ, որովհետև բնածին արատ ունեցողը հենց դուք եք, այլ ոչ թե ֆիզիկական որոշ թերություններ ունեցող երեխան:
2. Պատկերացրեք այդ պրոցեսը. հատուկ գործիքներով մոր արգանդի մեջ կտրտում են կենդանի էակի` մարդու, ավելի ճիշտ մարդուկի, որը չունի պաշտպանվելու ոչ մի միջոց, նույնիսկ լացել, ցավից գոռալ չի կարող այդ պահին: Եթե դուք դա նորմալ եք համարում,. ապա ես կրկին ձեզ շնորհավորում եմ, դուք աշխարհում եզակի սադիստ եք:
3. Աստված ինքն է որոշում երեխայի որպիսին ծնվելը: Դրա պատճառը ծնողներն իրենց մեջ թող փնտրեն: Առաջինը այն, որ զսպեին իրենց կրքերը, կամ մի այն մեթոդ գտնեյին: Դրանք հիմա շատ տարածված են: Եվ եթե դուք կարծում եք, որ դուք Աստված եք, ապա այստեղ ես կարող եմ ձեզ միայնցավակցել, որովհետև դուք աշխարհի ամենահիմար մարդն եք:
և այլն:

Կամ, ի երջո, այդ Ո՟վ է ձեզնից, որ չի ուզում ապրել որ շատ հանգիստ կկանգնի և որևէ մարդասպանի կասի` ինձ սպանիր: Եթե նման մարդ կա, ապա այդ մարդը բուժման կարիք ունի:

Գիտական բազում փորձեր ապացուցում են, որ արդեն մի քանի օրական սաղմը զգում է և հասկանում է շատ բաներ և այդ ամենը, բնականաբար, մոր միջողով: Երբ այդ մայրը մտքի ծայրող նույնիսկ մտածում է աբորտի մասին, կամ սարսափ ֆիլմ է դիտում, կամ անընդհատ սթրեսային վիճակներում է, օգտագործում է ալկոհոլ, խմիչք, քիմիական սնունդ և այլն, այս ամենը անդրադառնում է սաղմի վրա: Եվ հենց դա է հիմնական պատճառը, որ երեխաները ծնվում են արատով: Ահա թե մեղքի տեսակներից ինչեր կարող են ի հայտ գալ: Իսկ մյուս տարբերակը, որը հոգևոր բացատրություն ունի, դա ժառանգական մեղքն է, ինչը մենք շաաաաաաաատ հազվադեպ ենք գիտակցում և դրա պատճառով տուժում են մեր սերունդները:

Էսքանով մտքերս չվերջացան, ուղղակի ժամանակս սուղ է: Հիմնական ասելիքս ասեցի:

Ե.Գ. Աստված, ի վերջո, ամեն մեկին կհատուցի ըստ արժանվույն, էդ թվում` և ինձ:

----------


## keyboard

> Գիտական բազում փորձեր ապացուցում են, որ արդեն մի քանի օրական սաղմը զգում է և հասկանում է շատ բաներ և այդ ամենը, բնականաբար, մոր միջողով: Երբ այդ մայրը մտքի ծայրող նույնիսկ մտածում է աբորտի մասին, կամ սարսափ ֆիլմ է դիտում, կամ անընդհատ սթրեսային վիճակներում է, օգտագործում է ալկոհոլ, խմիչք, քիմիական սնունդ և այլն, այս ամենը անդրադառնում է սաղմի վրա: Եվ հենց դա է հիմնական պատճառը, որ երեխաները ծնվում են արատով: Ահա թե մեղքի տեսակներից ինչեր կարող են ի հայտ գալ: Իսկ մյուս տարբերակը, որը հոգևոր բացատրություն ունի, դա ժառանգական մեղքն է, ինչը մենք շաաաաաաաատ հազվադեպ ենք գիտակցում և դրա պատճառով տուժում են մեր սերունդները:
> 
> Էսքանով մտքերս չվերջացան, ուղղակի ժամանակս սուղ է: Հիմնական ասելիքս ասեցի:
> 
> Ե.Գ. Աստված, ի վերջո, ամեն մեկին կհատուցի ըստ արժանվույն, էդ թվում` և ինձ:


Համամիտ եմ Ձեր կարծիքին, սակայն մի բան եմ ցանկանում նշել:
Առաջին հերթին պետք է մեր հասարակության մեջ կարողանանք մցնել այն գաղափարը, որ երեխան սուրբ է և չի կարելի հղության ընթացքում ապրել սովորական կյանքով, պետք է զսպել սեփական ցանկությունները հանուն սերնդի առողջության:
Սակայն այսօր մեր պետության մեջ հետին պլան է մղված մայրանալ պատրաստվող կամ ցանկացող ընտանիքների, կանանց հետ հասարակական միջոցառումների, հեռուստատեսութամբ բազմիցս դրա մասին հաղորդումներ կազմակերպելու երևույթները: Նայեք արտասահմանում, մարդիկ գնում են արհեստական բեղմնավորման որպեսզի երեխա ունենան, իսկ ոմանք էլ ազատվում են երեխայից:
Սակայն այա ամենի մեջ մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը ունի իր մեղքի բաժինը, այնքանով, որքանով պետք է առաջինը ուշադրություն դարձնենք մեր երեխաների ապագա սեռունդների զարգացման ու առոջ լինելուն և ոչ մի դեպքում փող աշխատելու համար ստեղծենք կենտրոններ մասնագիտացված աբորտների համար: Սպանություն է այո աբորտը և կարծում եմ ամենամեծ մեղքը մոր վրա է ընկած, կարծում եմ, որ պետք է մորը սպանել ոչ թե երեխային, քանի որ ճիշտ նշեցիք ամեն ինչ կարելի է կանխել հենց սկզբում՝ ժամանակակից բժշկության միջոցով: :Sad: 
Շնորհակալ եմ ուշադրության համար:

----------


## Belle

կներեք, չեմ կարդացել գրառումները  :Blush: 

ես հղիութան արհեստական ընդհատմանը դեմ եմ, դեմ եմ ու մի անգամ ևս ԴԵՄ ԵՄ

----------


## Fobus

Ժող ջան, ամբողջ թեման չեմ կարդացել, բայց ինչ որ մեկը կարող է ասել, թե մինչև որերորդ ամիսը կարելի է հղիության արհեստական ընդհատում կատարել… և ՀՀ-ում որտեղ դա կարելի է անել՞

----------


## Fobus

մեկ էլ կասեք հղիության նշանները ասենք 2-րդ ամսվա ժամանակ

----------


## Սաքուլ

> ՀՀ-ում որտեղ դա կարելի է անել՞


Այն բժշկական հաստատություններում, որտեղ զբաղվում են մանկաբարձությամբ:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> ես հղիութան արհեստական ընդհատմանը դեմ եմ, դեմ եմ ու մի անգամ ևս ԴԵՄ ԵՄ


Կան այնպիսի հասկացողություններ, ինչպիսին է , օրինակ` մոր կյանքին վտանգ սպառնացող վիճակներ: Այս պարագայում հղիության արհեստական ընդհատումը անխուսափելի է: 

Հ.Գ.
Մոր կյանքը պտղի (ապագա նորածնի) կյանքից թանկ է. մայրը` մեկն է, պտուղները (նորածինները)` շատ:

----------


## Fobus

> Այն բժշկական հաստատություններում, որտեղ զբաղվում են մանկաբարձությամբ:


ինձ կոնկրետ տվյալներ են պետք…
ինչքան գումար է անհրաժեշտ և այլն

----------


## Norton

լրիվի կարծիքները չեմ կարդացել,բայց իմ կարծիքով պիտի oրeնք հանեն,որ հղիությունից կարելի է ազատվել մինչև 8-10 շաբաթական հատվածը,քանի-որ պտուղը դեռ լինում է սաղմային վիճում,իսկ դրանից հետո ընդհատելու դեպքումի դատի տալ և ընդհատող բժշկին,և մորը,կարծեմ այսպիսի օրենք կա եվրոպական շատ երկրներում…

----------


## Fobus

> լրիվի կարծիքները չեմ կարդացել,բայց իմ կարծիքով պիտի որոնք հանեն,որ հղիությունից կարելի է ազատվել մինչև 8-10 անսեկան հատվածը,քանի-որ պտուղը դեռ լինում է սաղմային վիծակում,իսկ դրանից հետո ընդհատելուց հետո դատի տալ և ընդհատող բժշկին,և մորը,կարծեմ այսպիսի օրենք կա եվրոպական շատ երկրներում…


բայց 9-րդ ամսվա սկզբում ինչքան հիշում եմ արդեն ծնվում են, միգուցե շաբաթ նկատի ունեիր՞

----------


## Norton

> բայց 9-րդ ամսվա սկզբում ինչքան հիշում եմ արդեն ծնվում են, միգուցե շաբաթ նկատի ունեիր՞


հա շաբաթական արդեն ուղղեցի

----------


## Սաքուլ

Ժողովուրդ, նախ մի վռազեք հետևություններ անելու համար: 
Ընդունենք, որ հղիության 8-րդ ամիսնա, ու ելնելով որոշ հանագմանքներից, ստեղծվումա մի իրավիճակ, որը սպառնումա մոր կյանքին- կարողա պետքա սպասեն տենան ոնցա Մայրը մահանում, իհարկե ոչ- դեպքեր կան, երբ հղիության ընդհատումը անխուսափելի է: 




> Fobus


Հղիության արհեստական ընդհատում, որքան որ ես գիտեմ, լավ անում են "Սուրբ Ներսես Մեծ" բժշկական կենտրոնում- սա 8-րդ հիվանդանոցի հարևանությամբ է գտնվում, վերջինս էլ Քանաքեռ-Ռայկոմ-ի կողմերը: 
Գներից տեղյակ չեմ:

----------


## Fobus

*Սաքուլ* ինձ խորհուրդ են տվել Մարգարյանի հիվանդանոցը, գիտես Մարգարյանում լավ մասնագետ կա՞

----------


## Սաքուլ

Մարգարյանն էլ լավնա: Կոնկրետ մասնագետի անուն չեմ կարա տամ: 
"Սուրբ Ներսես Մեծ" -ից կարամ ասեմ լավ մասնագետ- Բագրատ Բորիսովիչ: 
Նախօրոք ասեմ, որ էս մարդը ինձ բարեկամ կամ ծանոթ չի, որ չմտածեք, թե ռեկլամ եմ անում:

----------


## Fobus

OK, մերսի

----------


## Hay-Qristonya

> *Սաքուլ* ինձ խորհուրդ են տվել Մարգարյանի հիվանդանոցը, գիտես Մարգարյանում լավ մասնագետ կա՞


Էսքան խոսակցությունից հետո դու պատրաստվում ես աբորտ անել???: Չգիտեմ` ինչ ասեմ: Մարդ կա մարդ, ա, մարդ էլ կա մարդ չի: Ցավում եմ քեզ համար, առավել ևս այն երեխայի, որին դու պիտի սպանես:

----------


## Fobus

> Էսքան խոսակցությունից հետո դու պատրաստվում ես աբորտ անել???: Չգիտեմ` ինչ ասեմ: Մարդ կա մարդ, ա, մարդ էլ կա մարդ չի: Ցավում եմ քեզ համար, առավել ևս այն երեխայի, որին դու պիտի սպանես:


ցավի քո համար, իմ համար ցավալ պետք չէ…
էսքան խոսակցություն չեմ կարդացել, ու չեմ էլ պատրաստվում կարդալ…
չգիտես ինչ ասես, մի ասա, չեն ստիպում :Smile: 
ոչ երեխա ունեմ, ոչ էլ ինչ որ մեկը ինձանից սպասում է, ոչ էլ բժիշկ եմ, որ սպանեմ

----------


## Belle

> Կան այնպիսի հասկացողություններ, ինչպիսին է , օրինակ` մոր կյանքին վտանգ սպառնացող վիճակներ: Այս պարագայում հղիության արհեստական ընդհատումը անխուսափելի է: 
> 
> Հ.Գ.
> Մոր կյանքը պտղի (ապագա նորածնի) կյանքից թանկ է. մայրը` մեկն է, պտուղները (նորածինները)` շատ:


դե եթե պիտի երեխան էլ, մայրն էլ մահանան, բնական է ավելի լավ է գոնե մեկին փրկել, իսկ այս պարագայում, համաձայն եմ, մորն է պետք փրկել: բայց կարծիքս գրելիս ենթադրել եմ, որ ծայրահեղություններն ու բացառությունները հաշվի չեն առնվում  :Smile:

----------


## Dr. M

> հատուկ գործիքներով մոր արգանդի մեջ կտրտում են կենդանի էակի` մարդու, ավելի ճիշտ մարդուկի, որը չունի պաշտպանվելու ոչ մի միջոց, :


Այն ժամկետները, երբ կարելի է կատարել հղիության ընդհատում, դեռ օրգանները նոր սաղմնադրվում են... էլ չեմ ասում առավել վաղ ժամկետներում, երբ ունենք միայն մի 8-16-32 բջիջ ... 
Աբորտի ժամանակ միակ տուժող կողմը կինն է իր օրգանիզմով....
իսկ հարցին նման կտրուկ վերաբերմունք կարծում եմ չարժե ցուցաբերել
 :Think:  1 ուղղությամբ նայել .... միանշանակ սխալ է

----------


## Grieg

որոշ տեղեր որտեղ նկատվում է շրջակա միջավայրի աղտոտում հղիության արհեստական ընդհատումը կապված է վախի հետ որ չեն իմանում թե ինչ տեսքով  է  երեխան ծնվելու.. ցավալի է

----------


## Արիս

Չեմ կարդացել, գրածները... հնարավոր է կրկնվեմ....
Ընդհանրապես եթե վերցնենք, էդքան էլ ճիշտ չի միանշանակ դեմ լինել,որովհետև շատ հիվանդություններ կան , որ հնարավոր չի իմանալ մինչև որոշակի ժամկետը...կամ որոշներն էլ կարող է ասենք հղիության ընթացքում ի հայտ գան...
գանային շատ հիվանդություններ կան , որոնց պարագայում ցանկալի չի ունենալ երեխային, որոհետև հետո համ երեխան կտանջվի համ ծնողը. ու հարցա թե էդ երեխան ծնվելուց հետո ինչքան կապրի...
առհասարակ ավելի հեշտէ նախորոք գենային հետազոտություն անել ապագա ծնողներին հնարավոր անցանկալի դեպքերից խուսափելու համար... 
իսկ ընդհանրապես, ինչքանով ճիշտ կհամարեք եթե միայնակ անչափահաս աղջիկը ծննդաբերի ու էդ երեխան հանձնեն մանկատուն? իսկ էդ երեխայի տեսանկյունից մտածել եք? արդյոք ինքը կուզենա ծնվի?
մի խոսքով շատ բարդ հարցա դա, ու միանշանակ պատասխանելը շատ դժվարա... կոոնկրետ պարագայում կոնկրետ որոշում պետք է կայացնել...

----------


## varduuhi

Աբորտի դիմելու պատճառները շատ տարբեր կարող է լինեն:  Չնայած ոչ մեկն էլ արդարացված չէ: Լավագույն տարբերակը այդ քայլին դիմելու անհրաժեշտությանը չհասնելն է: Սարսափելի է այդ ցավը, հոգեկան լարվածությունը… Փառք աստծո, այդ ցավը չեմ տեսել (թու, թու, թու), բայց ականատես եմ եղել, թե ինչ հետևանքներ կարող է ունենալ աբորտը: Ինչքան շատ են դեպքերը, երբ աբորտը տխուր ու անցանկալի  հետևանքներ է թողնում:

ՄԻ բան պարզ է, որ մի քիչ գրագետ լինելու դեպքում գոնե նվազագույն կհասցվի այդ պրոբլեմը:

----------

Բարձրահասակ (19.01.2009)

----------


## I love love

Իհարկե շատ ցավալի երևույթ է: Գրեթե բոլոր կարծիքները քննադատում են հղիության արհեստական ընդհատումը, համարում են սպանություն, նախընտրում են տարբեր արատներով երեխաների ծնունդ: Բայց եթե բոլորը երեխա ունենային, ինչ? կլիներ, հիմա կասեք բոլորը դրա իրավունքն ունեն, բայց մտածել է պետք ծնունդից հետո երջանիկ կլինի այդ էակը, կամ ծնողը? :  Առանց այդ էլ մանկատներում, փողոցներում, անառականոցներում տեղ ու դադար չկա: Իսկ ինչ? ասեն այն երեխաները, որոնք տառապում են ծնված օրվանից, նրանք ուզում են ընտանիք ունենան , ուզում են սիրել ու սիրված լինել, ուզում են չտարբերվել մյուսներից, մեկն ուզում է քայլել կարողանալ, մյուսը` խոսել......: Եթե նախապես հնարավոր է իմանալ արատի մասին, ապա ընդհատումը ճիշտ տարբերակ է, հակառակ դեպքում տանջվում է և ծնողը, և երեխան: Ամեն դեպքում խուսափեք  աբորտից: Այդ քայլին դիմեք ծայրահեղության դեպքում:

----------


## ihusik

Այս թեմայի մասին ռուսերեն մի նյութ գտա ուզում եմ պարզապես Ձեր ուշադրությանը ներկայացնեմ. այն մի հատված է միայն վերցված «Կյանքի հրաշքը» գրքույկից։

----------


## Second Chance

> իսկ ընդհանրապես, ինչքանով ճիշտ կհամարեք եթե միայնակ անչափահաս աղջիկը ծննդաբերի ու էդ երեխան հանձնեն մանկատուն? իսկ էդ երեխայի տեսանկյունից մտածել եք? արդյոք ինքը կուզենա ծնվի?


Փաստորեն պետք է ենթադրել որ երեխան չէր ուզենա ծնվել ու սպանե՞լ նրան :Think: 
իսկ ով կարող է դա ասե՞լ, եթե միայն ոչ երեխան, որի ապրելու համար իրավունքը չեն էլ հարցնում: Թե՞ համարվում է, որ լռությունը համաձայնության նշան է ...

Միայնակ անչափահասը չգիտեմ ինչու է հղիացել, հասկանալի է որ դա միգուցե դժբախտություն է իր համար, բայց երեխայի համար էլ դա նոր կյանք է :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (17.01.2009), Ուլուանա (19.01.2009)

----------


## Սև Տուզ

> Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում հղիության արհեստական ընդհատմանը՝ աբորտին:


Բացասական :Angry2:  Նա, ով գիտի ինչ է ուզում և ում, երբեք դրան չի հասնում :Think:

----------

century (21.01.2009)

----------


## ihusik

> Այս թեմայի մասին ռուսերեն մի նյութ գտա ուզում եմ պարզապես Ձեր ուշադրությանը ներկայացնեմ. այն մի հատված է միայն վերցված «Կյանքի հրաշքը» գրքույկից։


Նկատեցի, որ տեղադրածս հղումն արդեն սխալ է ու հնարավոր չէ կարդալ այն նյութն, որ տեղադրել եմ, բայց գտա, հիմա այն այստեղ է. - *«Կյանքի հրաշքը»*

----------

century (21.01.2009)

----------


## century

> Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում հղիության արհեստական ընդհատմանը՝ աբորտին:


*ԲԱՑԱՍԱԿԱՆ*  :Bad:  , դա նույն հարցն է թե _ի՞նչպես եք վերաբերվում մարդասպանությանը_  :Wink:  Առածին օրվանից երբ երեխան սկսում է ձևավորվել մոր արգանդում աստված հոգի է դնում նրա մեջ և եթե արհեստական ընդհատում են տալիս հղիությանը դա նշանակում է որ սպանում են կենդանի էակի քանի որ նա արդեն հոգի ու շունչ ունի: Վերջացնելով խոսքս խնդրում եմ որ մարդիկ հետ կանգնեն այդ որոշումից քանի որ աստված նույն դատաստանին է առժանացնելու թե մարդասպանին և թե աբոռտ անողին:

----------


## ivy

> Ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում հղիության արհեստական ընդհատմանը՝ աբորտին:


Նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում: Ամեն կին իրավուքն ունի որոշելու՝ ուզում է մայրանալ, թե ոչ: Եթե երեխան ացանկալի է մոր կամ երկու ծնողների համար էլ, ապա աբորտը ճիշտ որոշում է: Էլ չեմ ասում այն դեպքերի մասին, երբ հղիությունը բռնության արդյունք է: Բռնաբարության ենթարկված կնոջ կամ աղջկա համար դա հարցի միակ լուծումն է:
Աբորտը մարդասպանություն համարողներին չեմ հասկանում ու երևի երբեք էլ չեմ հասկանա: Դա նույնն է, ինչ ձուն չտարբերես հավից:

----------


## Rammstein

> Նորմալ եմ վերաբերվում: Ամեն կին իրավուքն ունի որոշելու՝ ուզում է մայրանալ, թե ոչ: Եթե երեխան ացանկալի է մոր կամ երկու ծնողների համար էլ, ապա աբորտը ճիշտ որոշում է: Էլ չեմ ասում այն դեպքերի մասին, երբ հղիությունը բռնության արդյունք է: Բռնաբարության ենթարկված կնոջ կամ աղջկա համար դա հարցի միակ լուծումն է:
> Աբորտը մարդասպանություն համարողներին չեմ հասկանում ու երևի երբեք էլ չեմ հասկանա: Դա նույնն է, ինչ ձուն չտարբերես հավից:


Բռնաբարության դեպքում թերեւս կհամաձայնեմ։

Բայց եթե կին ու ամուսին են (կամ ցանկացած այլ դեպքում` երբ բռնաբարություն տեղի չի ունեցել), ապա կա՛մ թող ոչ այնքան դժվար միջոցներով պաշտպանվեն հղիությունից, կամ էլ եթե լայեղ չեն արել պաշտպանվել, ապա թող բարի լինեն պահել երեխային։  :Angry2:

----------


## impression

> Բռնաբարության դեպքում թերեւս կհամաձայնեմ։
> 
> Բայց եթե կին ու ամուսին են (կամ ցանկացած այլ դեպքում` երբ բռնաբարություն տեղի չի ունեցել), ապա կա՛մ թող ոչ այնքան դժվար միջոցներով պաշտպանվեն հղիությունից, կամ էլ եթե լայեղ չեն արել պաշտպանվել, ապա թող բարի լինեն պահել երեխային։


բայց մեկ-մեկ լինում ա, չէ՞, որ պաշտպանվում են, բայց հղիանում  :Think:

----------


## ivy

> Բռնաբարության դեպքում թերեւս կհամաձայնեմ։
> 
> Բայց եթե կին ու ամուսին են (կամ ցանկացած այլ դեպքում` երբ բռնաբարություն տեղի չի ունեցել), ապա կա՛մ թող ոչ այնքան դժվար միջոցներով պաշտպանվեն հղիությունից, կամ էլ եթե լայեղ չեն արել պաշտպանվել, ապա թող բարի լինեն պահել երեխային։


Սեքս անում են ոչ միայն ամուսնացածները, իսկ պաշտպանական միջոցներն էլ ոչ միշտ են հուսալի: 
Եթե մարդիկ չեն ուզում երեխա ունենալ, ուրեմն լավ է՝ չունենան. անցանկալի երեխան չի ստանա ծնողական սերն ու ջերմությունը:

----------


## Rammstein

> Սեքս անում են ոչ միայն ամուսնացածները


Դրա համար նշել եմ «կամ ցանկացած այլ դեպքում` երբ բռնաբարություն տեղի չի ունեցել»։  :Wink: 




> պաշտպանական միջոցներն էլ ոչ միշտ են հուսալի:


Ամենահուսալին իմ կարծիքով պահպանակն է։ Բայցի այդ կան նաեւ տարբեր դեղեր կանաց համար։ ՄԻ խոսքով հազար ու մի ձեւ կա (չեմ ուզում էս թեման վերածեմ ինտիմ անկյունի  :Jpit: )
Հետո, բացի պաշտպանության միջոցներից կան նաեւ սեքսի տարբեր տեսակներ (անալ, օրալ...), որոնց դեպքում հաստատ ոչ ոք չի հղիանա։  :Smile: 




> Եթե մարդիկ չեն ուզում երեխա ունենալ, ուրեմն լավ է՝ չունենան. անցանկալի երեխան չի ստանա ծնողական սերն ու ջերմությունը:


Փատորեն երեխայի սիրուց ու ջերմությունից չզրկելու համար պետք է նրան սպանել...  :Think:

----------


## ivy

> Փատորեն երեխայի սիրուց ու ջերմությունից չզրկելու համար պետք է նրան սպանել...


Աբորտը սպանություն չի, ինչպես և սաղմը դեռ երեխա չի:

----------


## Rammstein

> Աբորտը սպանություն չի, ինչպես և սաղմը դեռ երեխա չի:


Սաղմն արդեն իսկ երեխա է։ Նա լսում է, զգում է... էս էլ ես չեմ ասում` գիտնականներն են ասում։

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.01.2009), Jarre (18.01.2009), Second Chance (18.01.2009), Երկնային (21.01.2009), Ուլուանա (19.01.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Սաղմը արդեն կյանք է.... Կյանքը չի սկսվում ծննդյան օրվանից http://www.noabort.net/nachalo_zhizni

----------

Second Chance (02.09.2009)

----------


## Քաոս

Եթե անցանկալի երեխա է և հաստատ գիտես , որ պատրաստ չես ըստ արժանվույն խնամել նրան (նկատի ունեմ ոչ միայն ֆինանսականը, թեպետ դա էլ շատ կարևոր է), ապա ոչ մի դեպքում պետք չի պահպանել ու կյանք տալ այդ երեխային: Էդ ուղղակի տանջանք կլինի թե' իր, թե' ծնողի համար:

----------

ivy (18.01.2009), Աթեիստ (21.01.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Հասարակ տրամաբանություն.
Եթե սաղմը կյանք է, ուրեմն դրա գոյության դադարեցումը սպանություն է։
Եթե արդարացվում է դա՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ «չեմ կարողանալու պահել» կամ «անցանկալի է», ուրեմն պետք է արդարացվեն նաև մյուս սպանությունները, որոնք վստահ եմ որ կունենան իրենց «տրամաբանական» և «հասկանալի» արդարացումները։
Կարծում եմ, որ այս ֆորումում գրանցվածներիցս ոչ մեկս չէինք ցանկանա այսօր գոյություն չունենալ զուտ այն պատճառով, որ ինչ որ մեկը ուզեցել էր հաճելի երեկո անցկացնել՝ չմտածելով դրա հետևանքների մասին  :Smile: ։ (սա վիրավորելու համար չեմ գրում, այլ տրամաբանելու)

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.01.2009), Second Chance (19.01.2009), Բարձրահասակ (19.01.2009)

----------


## Dorian

Դրական: Շնորհիվ աբորտների փոքրացել է դժբախտ երեխաների թիվը` նրանց, ում պիտի անտեսեին անցանկալի լինելու պատճառով, նրանց, ում պիտի հանձնեին մանկատուն` ի վիճակի չլինելով պահել: Չեմ կարծում, թր դա սպանություն է: Չէ որ սպանել կարելի է միայն նրանց, ով կենդանի է` ծնվել է: Պարզապես մի փոքրիկ միջամտություն է: Նաև հարմար:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.01.2009), Ռուֆուս (19.01.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> Հասարակ տրամաբանություն.
> Եթե սաղմը կյանք է, ուրեմն դրա գոյության դադարեցումը սպանություն է։


Նույնն է, թե ասես ճանճերին մի սպանեք` կյանք են: Ախր սաղմը բանականություն, զգացմունքներ չունի: Փաստացի դեռ չի էլ ապրում... Սաղմը դեռ կյանք չէ, իսկ սպանություն նշանակում է կյանքից զրկում:

----------


## Dorian

> Սաղմն արդեն իսկ երեխա է։ Նա լսում է, զգում է... էս էլ ես չեմ ասում` գիտնականներն են ասում։


Ինչո՞վ է լսում: Ականջներո՞վ, որ չունի: Ինչո՞վ է զգում: Զգայարաններո՞վ որոնք դեռ չեն զարգացել: Գիտնականները դա ասում են ավելի հասուն սաղմի մասին` հինգ ամսից ավել զարգացած: Իսկ աբորտներն իրականացվում են դեռ 2-2,5 ամիսը չլրացած, հակառակ դեպքում դա վտանգավոր է բիոլոգիական մոր առողջության համար:

----------

Cassiopeia (31.10.2015), Empty`Tears (19.01.2009), Kita (19.01.2009), Աթեիստ (21.01.2009)

----------


## ihusik

*Dorian* այնպես ես ասում, ասես այդ սաղմ ասածդ միս ու արյուն չի որ զգում է շատ լավ էլ, այլ մի չգիտեմ անշունչ առարկա կամ հեղուկ։ Չէ սխալվում ես, քո կոչած սաղմն հենց ձևավորված մարմինն է, որում ապրում է արդեն զգացող հոգին ու որ նա ցավ է զգում դա պարզից էլ պարզ է ու նույնիսկ հասարակ էխո կոչված ապարատով երբ նկարում են այդ սպանելու կամ աբորտ կոչեցյալի ժամանակ պարզ երևում է, թե երեխան ինչպես է փորձում փաղչել մահաբեր գործիքներից ու ասես բղավում է ցավից, ինչը պարզ երևում է... այո այո երևում է հենց այդ սպանությունների մասին նկարահանված մի ֆիլմում ու հետո ցույց են տալիս կտորների բաժանված երեխաների մարմինը՝ քո այդ ասած սաղմը։ Եթե գտնեմ այդ ֆիլմը ինտերնետում հղումը կտեղադնեմ, որ տեսնեք։ Ինչպես ասում են լավ է մեկ անգամ տեսնել, քան հարյուր անգամ լսել։ Ես այդ ֆիլմը վաղուց եմ տեսել տեսաժապավենով։

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.01.2009), Jarre (19.01.2009), Քամի (19.01.2009)

----------


## ihusik

Գտա այդ ֆիլմերից մեկը ռուսերեն թարգմանությամբ - - *Безмолвный крик*
Սա այն ֆիլմը չէ, որի մասին ասում էի նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ, բայց այդ ֆիլմում շատ մեջբերումներ էին արվում հենց այս ֆիլմից, որը կարող եք այժմ դիտել միայն թե.
ուշադրություն. կխնդրեի հղի կանայք չդիտեն այս ֆիլմը, այն վավերագրական է և կան կադրեր, որոնք չարժե, որ նրանք տեսնեն...

Ուրիշ նմանատիպ ֆիլմեր էլ կարող եմ տրամադրեմ, սակայն էությունը նույնն է...

----------

Jarre (19.01.2009), Քամի (20.01.2009)

----------


## NetX

Ոչ միանշանակ մոտեցում ունեցող ու պատասխան ունեցող թեմա է,
Պետք չի ծայրահեղությունների գիրկը ընկնել,
Իհարկե բոլորիս հանգստության համար շատ լավ կլիներ որ բոլոր նույնիսկ չսպասվածները շատ ցանկալի լինեին ու ծնողների կամ ծնողի ջերմությամբ ապրեին…

Բայց շատ ու շատ դեպքեր կան, Աստված մեզնից հեռու պահի, որ ավելի լավ է չլինի քան լինի...
Ինչպես ասվում ա մի դատիր որ չդատվես, ամեն մեկը ինքն իր համար որոշում չափանիշները...

*Իսկ ծայրահեղությունների գիրկը ընկնողներին խորհուրդ կտաի մտածել մի քանի օրը մեկ այն մոտ 4 միլիոն պոտենցիալ կյանքերի կորուստի (սպանության) մասին տղամարդու մոտ և մոտ 28 օրը մեկ կնոջ մոտ 1 պոտենցիալ կյանքի կորստի  (սպանության) մասին ...*

----------

impression (19.01.2009), Աթեիստ (21.01.2009)

----------


## Բարձրահասակ

Միանշանակ դեմ եմ:  Դա մարդկային մեծագույն մեղքն է: 
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է, թե  միայնակ անչափահասը ինչ՞ անի այդ երեխան ձեռքը:  Իսկ ինչու՞ նա հղիացավ:   
Պետք է ունենալ գրագիտություն, անցանկալի հղիությունից խուսափելու համար:

----------

Jarre (19.01.2009)

----------


## Jarre

Սիրելի՛ Dorian, շատ շնորհակալ եմ պատասխանիդ և մեկնաբանություններիդ համար։  Շատ հետաքրքիր համեմատություններ ես անում :Smile:  Շնորհակալություն :Hands Up: ։ 



> Նույնն է, թե ասես ճանճերին մի սպանեք` կյանք են:


Համաձայնվիր, որ երբ մենք զարգանում էինք մեր մոր արգանդում, երևի ավելին էինք քան ճանճերը... 




> սաղմը դեռ կյանք չէ, իսկ սպանություն նշանակում է կյանքից զրկում:


Իրականում սաղմը կյանք է, թե ոչ, դա մենք չէ որ պետք է որոշենք, քանի որ ինձ թվում է, որ ես և դու չունենք այն խորը մասնագիտական գիտելիքները, որ իրավասու լինենք նման կարևոր հայտարարություն անելու։  Ցանկանում եմ բերել մի քանի տվյալներ.
1) 2006 թ.-ի տվյալներով աշխարհում 4 երկրներում աբորտը ամբողջությամբ արգելված է, 119 երկրում նույնպես արգելված են, սակայն թույլ են տրվում այն դեպքում, եթե վտանգ է սպառնում կյանքին կամ առողջությանը, իսկ 41 երկրներ ազատորեն թույլատրում են աբորտը՝ ըստ կնոջ պահանջի։  Եթե սա ճանճ սպանել լիներ, կամ եթե սաղմը կյանք չհամարվեր դժվար թե նման կտրուկ քայլերի կարիք զգացվեր։
2) ԱՄՆ-ում տեղի ունեցած մի դատավարության ընթացքում (1989թ., սեպտեմբերի 21) վճիռ ընդունվեց 7 սառեցված էմբրիոնների նկատմամբ ծնողական իրավունքի մասին։ (սառեցված էմբրիոնները դա արհեստական հղիության համար են օգտագործում։  Այսիքն արդեն պարզ է, որ սառեցված էմբրիոնը զարգացած երեխան չէ :Smile: , այլ դեռ ընդամենը բջիջ)։  Դատարանը պետք է որոշեր, թե ամուսնալուծված ծնողներից որ մեկը պետք է ստանար ծնողական իրավունք։ Բայց որպեսզի կայացվեր վճիռ, նախ պետք է ճշտվեր, թե արդյո՞ք էմբրիոնները համարվում են սեփականություն կամ մարդկային էակներ։ Փարիզից ժամանած պրոֆեսոր Ժերոմ Լէժեն (Jerome Lejeune), ով աշխարհահռչակ ծագումնաբան է, դատարանի առաջ հայտարարեց, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ունենում է սկիզբ և որ այդ սկիզբը հենց *բեղմանավորումն* է և նաև նշեց, որ «մարդը հենց բեղմնավորման պահից՝ մարդ է»։  Նա շարունակեց. «էմբրիոնները *փոքրիկ մարդկային էակներ* են»։  Դատարանի այն հարցին, թե արդյո՞ք էմբրիոնների նկատմամբ պետք է կիրառվեն ծնված մարդկանց համար նախատեսված իրավունքներն ու օրենքները, Ժերոմ Լէժեն պատասխանեց. «Ես չեմ կարող դա պնդել, քանի որ իրավասու չեմ իրավունքների հարցում որոշում կայացնելու։  Ես միայն կարող եմ պնդել, որ էմբրիոնները իրենցից ներկայացնում են մարդկային կյանք, իսկ այն հարցին, թե արդյո՞ք էմբրիոնների նկատմամբ պետք է կիրառվեն ծնված մարդկանց համար նախատեսված իրավունքներն ու օրենքները, պետք է որոշի դատարանը։... Բայց եթե դուք ինձ որպես մասնագետի հարցնում եք, թե արդյոք այդ բջիջները իրականում մարդ են, ապա ես կպատասխանեմ, որ քանի որ դրանք արարածներ են, իսկ ավելի կոնկրետ մարդկային արարածներ, ուրեմն *նրանք համարվում են մարդ*»։
Դատարանը հիմնվելով այս և ուրիշ փաստերի վրա վճռեց.
1) «բեղմնավորման պահից սկած, մարդկային էմբրիոնի բջիջները ձեռք են բերում հատկանիշներ, որոնք իրենց տեսակում աննման են և անկրկներլի»
2) «մարդկային էմբրիոնները սեփականություն չեն» (եթե սեփականություն չէ, ուրեմն մենք չենք կարող վարվել այնպես ինչպես ուզենք, կամ ինչպես ճիշտ ենք համարում)
3) «ՄԱՐԴԿԱՅԻՆ ԿՅԱՆՔԸ ՍԿՍՎՈՒՄ Է ԲԵՂՄՆԱՎՈՐՈՒՄԻՑ»




> Իսկ ծայրահեղությունների գիրկը ընկնողներին խորհուրդ կտաի մտածել մի քանի օրը մեկ այն մոտ 4 միլիոն պոտենցիալ կյանքերի կորուստի (սպանության) մասին տղամարդու մոտ և մոտ 28 օրը մեկ կնոջ մոտ 1 պոտենցիալ կյանքի կորստի (սպանության) մասին ...


Թանկագին Network.am, երևի այս համեմատությունը մի փոքր չի սազում այս թեմային, քանի որ կնոջ կամ տղամարդու սերմնաբջիջը կյանք չէ, կյանքը սաղմն է՝ տղամարդու և կնոջ սերմնաբջիջների միացումը։ (իհարկե եթե ձեր ասածը ճիշտ եմ հասկացել :Think: )

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ծայրահեղություններին, կարելի է հիշել, որ կյանքում կան բաներ, որոնք քննարկման ենթակա հարցեր չեն և ոչ էլ անձնական որոշման. օրինակ՝ սպանություն, ահաբեկչություն, մարդու իրավունքներ.... սրանք հարցեր են, որ որտեղ էլ ապրենք, ինչ վիճակում էլ գտնվենք պետք է առաջնորդվենք միևնույն սկզբունքներով։

----------


## Mankik

Դեմ եմ:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Բացասական եմ վերաբերվում, իհարկե դա սպանություն է, նույնիսկ կասկածելու տեղ չկա... 
Շատ դեպքերում մարդիկ կարծում են, թե չեն կարող երեխա ունենալ, այդպիսի պատասխանատվություն վերցնել, բայց հետո պառք են տալիս աստծուն, որ սխալ որոշում չեն կատարել:
Իհարկե, կան նաև դեպքեր, երբ հղիությունն ընդհատվում է այն ժամանակ, երբ հետազոտությամբ պարզվում է, որ երեխան կյանքի հետ անհամատեղելի արատ ունի և այլն... Չեմ կարող գնահատականներ տալ...
և ընդհանրապես, ինչքան շատ են մարդիկ սիրում ուրիշ մարդկանց գործերի մեջ քիթը խոթել, թող ամեն մեկն իր համար որոշի...

Ուղղակի դեմ եմ, որ պետությունը պաշտոնապես արգելի, այդ դեպքերում առաջանում է ստվերային աշխարհ, որտեղ "կիսաբժիշկները" հակասանիտարական պայմաններում իրականացնում են այդ վիրահատությունը, վտանգելով հիվանդի կյանքը...
Հիշեք թեկուզ Ռեմարկի "Հաղթական կամարը", երբ Րավիքը վիրահատության ենթարկված մի կնոջ է փորձում փրկել, և դա նրան չի հաջողվում...
Այդպիսի դեպքեր համոզված եմ շատ են լինում...

----------


## Kita

Լիբերալ եմ վերաբերվում :Smile: 
Երբեք չեմ դատի, քննադատի, քանի որ աստված չեմ կամ չգիտեմ ով, ես ինքս ինձ համար եմ պատասխանատու; Ես ինքս աբորտ չեմ անի, չեմ կարող ուղղակի, բայց չի նշանակում, որ անողներին պիտի մարդասպան անվանեմ, դատեմ ու քննադատեմ: Հազար ու մի պատճառ կա անելու համար: 
Ֆիլմը նայեցի, տպավորիչ էր և ցավալի, բայց մեկ է իմ կարծիքին եմ մնում :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (31.10.2015), Dorian (20.01.2009), Աթեիստ (21.01.2009)

----------


## impression

> Ուղղակի դեմ եմ, որ պետությունը պաշտոնապես արգելի, այդ դեպքերում առաջանում է ստվերային աշխարհ, որտեղ "կիսաբժիշկները" հակասանիտարական պայմաններում իրականացնում են այդ վիրահատությունը, վտանգելով հիվանդի կյանքը...
> Հիշեք թեկուզ Ռեմարկի "Հաղթական կամարը", երբ Րավիքը վիրահատության ենթարկված մի կնոջ է փորձում փրկել, և դա նրան չի հաջողվում...
> Այդպիսի դեպքեր համոզված եմ շատ են լինում...


 ապրես, էս շատ լավ ես ասել

----------


## Jarre

> Երբեք չեմ դատի, քննադատի, քանի որ աստված չեմ կամ չգիտեմ ով, ես ինքս ինձ համար եմ պատասխանատու; Ես ինքս աբորտ չեմ անի


Շատ լավ ես գրել :Hands Up:

----------


## NetX

> Թանկագին Network.am, երևի այս համեմատությունը մի փոքր չի սազում այս թեմային, քանի որ կնոջ կամ տղամարդու սերմնաբջիջը կյանք չէ, կյանքը սաղմն է՝ տղամարդու և կնոջ սերմնաբջիջների միացումը։ (իհարկե եթե ձեր ասածը ճիշտ եմ հասկացել)


Ճիշտ եք հասկացել
բայց Ձեր ասածը հիմնավոր կլինի
Եթե գիտականորեն ապացուցվի/բացահայտվի հոգու գոյությունը
Եթե գիտականորեն ապացուցվի, որ սաղմն է կենդանի էակ
Ապացուցվի որ սերմնաբջիջը և ձվաբջիջը իրարից առանձին կյանք կամ հոգու բաղկացուցիչ մաս չեն կազմում
Ապացուցվի որ հոգի կա և հանգրվան է գտնում սաղմում, բեղմնավորման պահին
.....

Կարելի ամեն ինչ ենթադրել ու դրա հիման վրա էմոցոինալ եզրահանգումների գալ, բայց իրականությունը դրանից չի փոխվում ու մինչև գիտականորեն վերը նշված հարցերը  լիովին չպարզաբանվեն հնարավոր չի էությունը սպանություն կամ ոչ սպանություն անվանել...

Իսկ մինչ այդ, դեմ եմ պետականորեն արգելմանը, քանի որ անողը կանի, ու կանի ոչ կվալիֆակցված մասնագետների մոտ, որից կյանք կարողա կորի այլ ոչ ևս մեկով ավելանա

Ու չեմ մեղադրում անողներին, հեշտ քայլ չի դրան գնալը, եթե անում են ուրեմն պետքա

Ասածս կարողա կոպիտ հնչի…
Եթե աբորտի գնացողի ապագա երեխային պահողը դու լինես դժվար ինքը ցանկանա նման քայլի գնալ...
Այնպես որ եթե դու չես պահողը կամ հետևանքները քո վրա վերցնողը մի էլ քննադատի...
Հեշտա կողքից քննադատելը  :Wink: 




> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է ծայրահեղություններին, կարելի է հիշել, որ կյանքում կան բաներ, որոնք քննարկման ենթակա հարցեր չեն և ոչ էլ անձնական որոշման. օրինակ՝ սպանություն, ահաբեկչություն, մարդու իրավունքներ.... սրանք հարցեր են, որ որտեղ էլ ապրենք, ինչ վիճակում էլ գտնվենք պետք է առաջնորդվենք միևնույն սկզբունքներով։


Գիտես հարցեր կան որ դիտվում են երկակի ստանդարտներով,
օրինակ սպանություն որին քեզ իրավիճակը դրդել ա,
ու սպանություն մարտի դաշտում, երկու դեպքում էլ *փաստը սպանություն ա*, իսկ նպատակից ելնելով բացատրությունները ու մոտեցումները տարբեր, ամեն բան իր չափորոշիչներ ունի ու մոտեցումները, ամեն ինչին նույն արշինով հնարավոր չի չափել կամ գնահատականներ տալ

----------

ivy (20.01.2009), Kita (20.01.2009), Աթեիստ (21.01.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> *Dorian* այնպես ես ասում, ասես այդ սաղմ ասածդ միս ու արյուն չի որ զգում է շատ լավ էլ, այլ մի չգիտեմ անշունչ առարկա կամ հեղուկ։


Մի՞ս, արյու՞ն: Երկու ամսեկանը չլրացած սաղմը՞: Հենց հեղուկ է որ կա: Կրկնում եմ, զգայարան էլ չունի, որ զգա...  :Tongue:

----------

Աթեիստ (21.01.2009)

----------


## ihusik

> Մի՞ս, արյու՞ն: Երկու ամսեկանը չլրացած սաղմը՞: Հենց հեղուկ է որ կա: Կրկնում եմ, զգայարան էլ չունի, որ զգա...


Չէ սխալվում ես. այ տեղադրածս ֆիլմը նաի տես ինչպես է փորձում փաղչել իրեն սպանող գործիքներից ու թե ինչպես ողջ մարմինը մաս-մաս լինելով քաշվում է սարքի միջոցով բացի գլխից, որը մեծ է ու չի կարող անցնել այդ սարքի միջով ու հետո բռնում են գլուխն ու դուրս հանում։

Նրանք՝ ովքեր ասում են ոչինչ գիտությունն չի ապացուցել, նշանակում է նրանք դեռ տեղյակ չեն որ մոտ քսան տարի է արդեն ապացուցված է այս ոլորտում գրեթե ամեն բան, իսկ նրանք ովքեր ասում են դա մարդու ազատ կամքն է՝ խրախուսելով սխալը ու աչք փակելով իրականության վրա՝ պարզապես փորձում են այդպես մարդկային սխալները կոծկեն և պնդեն, թե ճշմարտություն չկա ով ինչ ուզի կանի՝ ենթադրելով թե քաոսն է միայն օրենքը, իսկ ճշմարտություն գոյություն չունի։

Պարզ ֆիլմի մեջ երևում է ինչպես է ուզում փախնի դեռ չծնված սաղմը, ինչպես է սրտի աշխատանքն արագանում, ինչպես է ցավից ուժեղ բացում բերանը ու հենց այդպես է կոչվում է ֆիլմը Безмолвный крик - սրանից ավել բան է պե՞տք էլ ապացուցելու համար...

Եթե չլինի մարդկության մեջ նորմա դարձած սեկսուալ այն ոչ բնական ու ոչ նորմալ չարաշահումները, որին դրդում են հեռուստատեսությունից, ինտերնետից, կիսամերգ աղջիկներով շոուներից ու փողոցային գովազդներից սկսած վերջացրած ալկոհոլի դոզաներից ու այլ զգայականության գրգռման բաներից, ապա չեն էլ լինի նման հարցեր ու մարդ չի դիմի իր խելքին, որպեսզի կոծկի իրեն սխալներն ու արդարացնի իրեն ու ուրիշներին։ Իսկ երբ ասում են, փող չունի, եթե ունենա չի կարող պահի երեխային, բայց դե չի կարող իրեն էլ կառավարի, կներեք չեմ հասկանում դա. նշանակում է մենք խրախուսում ենք արատը և հետո էլ եթե սեկսից բացի մարդ սիրել էլ կարողանա գոնե անհնար բան է, որ մարդ չկարողանա մի բան հայթհայթել երեխային գոնե մինիմում կենսական բաներ ապահովելու համար։ Պետք է հարցը հիմքից նաել, թե որտեղից է գալիս այդ հիմնախնդիրը։ 

Ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ դատում. Ճշմարտությունն ասելը դատել չէ, եթե դա դեմ է գնում նաև ոմանց։

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.01.2009), Jarre (20.01.2009)

----------


## NetX

> Չէ սխալվում ես. այ տեղադրածս ֆիլմը նաի տես ինչպես է փորձում փաղչել իրեն սպանող գործիքներից ու թե ինչպես ողջ մարմինը մաս-մաս լինելով քաշվում է սարքի միջոցով բացի գլխից, որը մեծ է ու չի կարող անցնել այդ սարքի միջով ու հետո բռնում են գլուխն ու դուրս հանում։


Համեմատությունը հեռու ա բայց կոնտեքստով մոտիկ՝
*Սխալվում ես!, վամպիռներ կան, հլը վամպիռների մասին կինոները նայի! կհամուզվես...!!!*




> Նրանք՝ ովքեր ասում են ոչինչ գիտությունն չի ապացուցել, նշանակում է նրանք դեռ տեղյակ չեն որ մոտ քսան տարի է արդեն ապացուցված է այս ոլորտում գրեթե ամեն բան


Օդի մեջ խոսալով չի էլի, ետ ամեն բանի կոնկերտ փաստարկներով գիտական բացատրությունները ներկայացրու...




> Պարզ ֆիլմի մեջ երևում է ինչպես է ուզում փախնի դեռ չծնված սաղմը, ինչպես է սրտի աշխատանքն արագանում, ինչպես է ցավից ուժեղ բացում բերանը ու հենց այդպես է կոչվում է ֆիլմը Безмолвный крик - սրանից ավել բան է պե՞տք էլ ապացուցելու համար...


Աշխարհահռչակ "Մումիա" ֆիլմի մեջ *պարզ երևում ա* թե ոնց ա մումիան քայլում, նիուժելի չես տեսել՞

միակ խելացի միտքը վերջին պարբերությունում էր, են էլ մասնակի, չլինելով համանման սիտացիայում մի նկարագրի թե մարդ ոնց կշարժվի
 :Smile:

----------

Dorian (20.01.2009), Աթեիստ (21.01.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> Չէ սխալվում ես. այ տեղադրածս ֆիլմը նաի տես ինչպես է փորձում փաղչել իրեն սպանող գործիքներից ու թե ինչպես ողջ մարմինը մաս-մաս լինելով քաշվում է սարքի միջոցով բացի գլխից, որը մեծ է ու չի կարող անցնել այդ սարքի միջով ու հետո բռնում են գլուխն ու դուրս հանում։


Համարժեք ֆիլմեր նկարահանում են կենդանիների պաշտպանության ֆոնդերը` ապացուցելու համար, որ կենդանիները բանական էակներ են, զգում են ցավը և այլն: Հիմա ի՞նչ, հրաժարվենք մսից և մորթիներից: Դա ընհամենը աբորտի դեմ պայքարող ինչ-որ կազմակերպության արած PR-ի արդյունք է:  :Tongue:

----------


## Հայկօ

Նախևառաջ հարկավոր ա ուղեղով մտածել, որպեսզի բանը դրան չհասնի: Բայց դե եթե արդեն հասել ա...

Ամեն դեպքում՝ աբորտը մնում ա ծայրահեղագույն միջոց:

----------

NetX (20.01.2009), Աթեիստ (21.01.2009)

----------


## ihusik

> Համեմատությունը հեռու ա բայց կոնտեքստով մոտիկ՝
> *Սխալվում ես!, վամպիռներ կան, հլը վամպիռների մասին կինոները նայի! կհամուզվես...!!!*
> 
> 
> Օդի մեջ խոսալով չի էլի, ետ ամեն բանի կոնկերտ փաստարկներով գիտական բացատրությունները ներկայացրու...
> 
> 
> 
> Աշխարհահռչակ "Մումիա" ֆիլմի մեջ *պարզ երևում ա* թե ոնց ա մումիան քայլում, նիուժելի չես տեսել՞
> ...


Էլի լավ է, որ մի խելացի միտք տեսել ես գրածիս մեջ :Smile: 
Փաստ ուզում ես, բայց չես գրել թե ֆիլմն տեսա՞ր... ախ հա դա փաստ չէ, ախր հազար հիմար բաներ են նկարահանում էդ էլ ուղղակի պիտակավորվում է, դրանց շարքին դասվում ու վերջ էլ ուրա՞ փաստն... էդպես ճիշտ չէ մտածել բարեկամս։ Կարողացիր սուտն ու ճիշտն գոնե իրարից տարբերել նոր փաստարկ ուզեցի որ ներկայացնեմ ու որ ներկայացնեմ կարողանաս տարբերես որտեղա սուտն ու կեղծիքն, իսկ որտեղ ճշմարիտն ու արդարը։ Ֆիլմը հասարակ մի գիտնական է ստեղծել, որը ժամանակին աբորտի մեծ կողմնակից է եղել ու հենց ինքն էլ հազարներով կատարել, բայց նոր գիտական սարքավորումներն հիմա թույլ են տալիս շատ ավելին տեսնել ու վերանայել սեփական դիրքորոշումները նման հարցերի հետ կապված։ 

*Ահա մի կայք ևս *  որը մի քանի գրառում առաջ տեղադրել էր Jarre-ն, բայց... եթե փաստեր եք ուզում մի ամուր փակեք աչքերդ՝ էդպես չեք տեսնի ախր։ Միշտ զարմացել եմ մարդկանց վրա, որ ինչ փաստ էլ ներկայացնես չեն հավատա ու կեղծիք կգտնեն դրա մեջ, ինչպես ասենք մի օրինական թղթադրամ ցույց տաս ու դիմացինդ համոզի քեզ, որ դա կեղծա, որովհետև շատ հեշտա կեղծելն ու հազարավոր կեղծ թղթադրամներ է ինքն տեսել ու էդպես հերքի, ապացուցելով որ չկեղծված թղթադրամ չկա ու որ իմ մոտինն էլ հաստատ կեղծ է. դա պարզապես ամենաժխտում է ու էդպես կարելիա կասկածել ամեն բանի վրա՝ նույնիսկ որ մենք մարդ ենք ու ոչ մեկ չի կարողանա այդ մարդուն ապացուցի, որ մենք իրոք մարդ ենք։ Որովհետև եսիմ ո՞վ է էդ տերմինն անկապ հնարել, էդ դնովի բանա ու հազար այլ բաներ, որ կարող է անել մեր երկկողմանի սուր խելքն ու թացն խառնել չորի հետ ու վառել, ոչինչ որ մի քիչ էլ ծխա, ծուխն էլա լավ բան մեկա։

Կխնդրեի նրանք, ովքեր դիտել են տեղադրածս ֆիլմը գրեն նաև իրենց կարծիքները ու եթե ինտերնետի արագության պատճառով չի լինում դիտել, պարզապես ասեն, որ դա իմանանք։

----------

Jarre (20.01.2009), Ուլուանա (20.01.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Եթե գիտականորեն ապացուցվի, որ սաղմն է կենդանի էակ


Թանկագին Network, ես գիտական ապացույցը բերել եմ (երևի երկար է եղել չեք կարդացել :Jpit:  (տե՛ս 9-րդ էջի իմ մեկնաբանությունը։ ամենավերջինն է)




> Եթե գիտականորեն ապացուցվի/բացահայտվի հոգու գոյությունը


Բայց իմ գրածը հոգու գոյության հետ կապ չունի։  Սաղմի կենդանի չկենդանի լինելը միստիկ հարց չէ, այլ ունի գիտական բացատրություն :Smile:

----------


## NetX

> Թանկագին Network, ես գիտական ապացույցը բերել եմ (երևի երկար է եղել չեք կարդացել (տե՛ս 9-րդ էջի իմ մեկնաբանությունը։ ամենավերջինն է)


Կարդացել եմ, դա իրավաբանական ձևակերպում էր, այլ ոչ գիտական ապացույց...
Նույնիսկ գիտական ապացույցի ստվեր չկար այդտեղ, հարցը կայանում էր ինչ իրավական ակտերի հիման վրա լուծել դատարան հասած հայցը...




> Բայց իմ գրածը հոգու գոյության հետ կապ չունի։  Սաղմի կենդանի չկենդանի լինելը միստիկ հարց չէ, այլ ունի գիտական բացատրություն


Ուրեմն իմ բոլոր բերած փաստարկներին կարողացաք պատասխանել, բացը մնացել էր միայն հոգու գոյության հարցը?
Ուղղակի թվարկել էի տարբեր հարցեր որոնց մի մասի ուղղակի կամ անուղղակի բացահայտումից պարզ կդառնար երևույթի սպանություն կամ ոչ սպանություն լինելը

Ինչպես և մեր հարգարժան ihusik-ը (որի հետ արդեն անիմաստ եմ գտնում բանավիճելը քանի որ այս հարցում տրմաբանական մոտեցում չի կարողնաում ցուցաբերել), այնպես էլ Դուք իմ բերած հակափաստարկները անտեսելով շարունակում էք բանավիճել, չբերելով ոչ մի հիմնավոր գիտական բացատրություն, չպատասխանելով իմ բերված հակափաստարկներին ու փոխարենը փորձում եք ինչ-որ ոչ էական բան գտնով շարունակել բանավճեը:

----------


## ihusik

Կներես ես չեմ կարող համապատասխան մի լաբորատորիա տրամադրեմ քեզ իրեն բոլոր սարքավորումներով, որ դու ինքդ փորձն կատարես ու համոզվես որ այդ գիտական հետազոտությամբ ստացված արդյունքներն երևակայության արդյունք չեն այլ տրամաբանական հետազոտության։ Հետևաբար մնում է ընդունել ուրիշ՝ մեզնից ոչ պակաս խելացի (համենայն դեպս ինձնից խելացի, իսկ քեզանից գուցե ոչ) գիտնականների ձեռքբերումները։ Զարմանում եմ, որ Jarre-ի ներկայացրած կայքում ոչ մի ապացույց չես գտնում։ *Մինչդեռ այնտեղ ներկայացված է*, թե արդեն որ ժամկետից է *սաղմի մոտ նկատվում սրտի զարկերն ու գլխուղեղի իմպուլսները*, ինչը հենց հանդիսանում է, որ այնտեղ կա կյանք, քանզի այդ երկուսի բացակայությունն է համարվում որպես մահ։ Եվ այդ սրտի զարկերն ու գլխուղեղի իմպուլսները չափվում են համապատասխան սարքավորումներով։ Էլ չեմ խոսում ֆիլմում ներկայացված գիտական ապացույցների ու փաստերի մասին, բայց գուցե չե՞ս կարողանում *ֆիլմը դիտել։* Դե ինչ, եթե ֆիլմը չի լինում դիտել, գրավոր եղած նյութը չես ցանկանում կարդալ ու հատուկ լաբարատորիա չեմ կարող տրամադրել, որ ինքդ փորձերը կատարես և համոզվես, ապա ուրիշ տրամաբանական ապացույցներ չկա ներկայացնելու։

----------


## Second Chance

Խնդրում եմ ուշադիր նայեք այս նկարներին  սա մարդ է՞ թե ոչ
 10 և 12 շաբաթական փոքրիկ/ հենց այն ժամանակը որում կատարվում է հիմնականում աբորտը/
կարող էք նաև այստեղ այցելել :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.01.2009), century (21.01.2009), ihusik (20.01.2009), Jarre (20.01.2009), Երկնային (21.01.2009), Ուլուանա (20.01.2009)

----------


## Jarre

> Ինչպես և մեր հարգարժան ihusik-ը (որի հետ արդեն անիմաստ եմ գտնում բանավիճելը քանի որ այս հարցում տրմաբանական մոտեցում չի կարողնաում ցուցաբերել), այնպես էլ Դուք իմ բերած հակափաստարկները անտեսելով շարունակում էք բանավիճել, չբերելով ոչ մի հիմնավոր գիտական բացատրություն, չպատասխանելով իմ բերված հակափաստարկներին ու փոխարենը փորձում եք ինչ-որ ոչ էական բան գտնով շարունակել բանավճեը:


Թանկագի՛ն Network, շատ շնորհակալ եմ ձեր դիտողությունների համար, քանի որ ճիշտն ասած չէի պատկերացնում, որ կողքից նման դոգմատիկ, հարցերից խուսափող և ինտելեկտուալ անազնիվ մարդու տպավորություն եմ թողնում, ով ամեն գնով անտեսում է փաստերը։  Հենց այս պատճառով էլ երբեմն զրույցը գերադասում եմ գրավոր խոսքից :Smile:  

Չեմ ցանկանում մեկնաբանություններովս կրկին տհաճություն պատճառել Ձեզ, վիրավորել կամ վեճի վերածել մեր զրույցը, ուստի կնշեմ մի քանի կայքեր, որոնք կարող եք այցելել, եթե իրականում հետաքրքված եք այն հարցերով որ գրել էիք։
http://www.prolifephysicians.org/lifebegins.htm
http://www.rusrep.ru/2008/28/vopros_zhizni_i_spermy/
http://subscribe.ru/archive/culture..../06002922.html
http://www.kid.ru/62003/index4.php3 (Врачи жили со знанием, что плод глух и нем, не имеет ни памяти, ни мышления. Матка считалась замкнутым пространством, куда не проникает ни свет, ни звук, а плацента - мощный барьер, не пропускающий ни алкоголь, ни наркотики, ни никотин, ни лекарственные вещества. Не учитывалось, что неродившийся ребенок может что-то чувствовать, переживать, что уже идет формирование его характера. 

В действительности же с седьмой недели плод обладает тактильной чувствительностью, с четырнадцатой - реагирует на звуки, которые может улавливать извне. В это же время он различает свет, хотя не открывает глаз, может контролировать свое положение и получать информацию об изменении положения матери. Исследования показали, что ребенок уже внутриутробно обладает всеми видами чувствительности, выражает свои чувства изменениями мимики, движениями ручек, ножек, всего тела, изменением сердцебиения. Неродившийся ребенок уже обладает памятью и пусть примитивным, но мышлением. Характер ребенка фактически формируется внутриутробно, а после рождения идет лишь корректировка. )
http://www.03.ru/terms/complaint/ehmbrion (Эмбрион - (embryo) - *живой организм* на ранней стадии своего развития. У человека данный термин применяется по отношению к организму, находящемуся в матке и развивающемуся в ней в течение первых восьми недель беременности; за это время формируются все его основные органы (см. рис.). Для сравнения: Плод. - Эмбриональный (embryonic))
http://bse.sci-lib.com/article126452.html
http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/185610/embryo

----------


## ivy

> Խնդրում եմ ուշադիր նայեք այս նկարներին  սա մարդ է՞ թե ոչ


Սաղմ է, որը մի քանի ամսից կարող է մարդ դառնալ, կարող է և չդառնալ:

----------

Dorian (21.01.2009)

----------


## ihusik

Ավելացնեմ մի քանի կայքեր էլ, որտեղից այս հարցով հետաքրքրվողները կարող են սպառիչ տեղեկատվություն ստանան.

http://www.aborti.ru/ 
http://www.aborti.ru/razvitie_do_rojdenya/    - Amina-ի հատկացրած կայքն է. շնորհակալ եմ, շատ լավն է

http://www.abortu.net/ - հենց սկզբից ֆիլմ է միանում ու դժվար է նաել. ով չի կարող նաել թող չայցելի պարզապես :Sad: 

http://www.stopabort.ru/

http://www.aborti.ru/video/

http://aborti.ru/UserFiles/Image/Dnevnik.swf

----------


## century

> Եթե անցանկալի երեխա է և հաստատ գիտես , որ պատրաստ չես ըստ արժանվույն խնամել նրան (նկատի ունեմ ոչ միայն ֆինանսականը, թեպետ դա էլ շատ կարևոր է), ապա ոչ մի դեպքում պետք չի պահպանել ու կյանք տալ այդ երեխային: Էդ ուղղակի տանջանք կլինի թե' իր, թե' ծնողի համար:


Ցանկալի երեխա ասելով ի՞նչ նկատի ունես  :Smile:  , Եթե ծնողը այդ քայլին գնա ու ազատվի երեխայից ուրեմն նրանից լավ դահիճ չի կարող լինել, ինչ էլ որ լինի այդ երեխան: Եթե երեխան ծնվում է ու լույս աշխարհ գալիս ուրեմն ինչ պարագա էլ լինի ծնողը պետք է համակերպվի և զարմանալին գիրես ի՞նչն է  :Smile:  , ոն՞ց կարելի է մեկին կոչել ծնող այդքանից հետո: Մնացածը դու սաբրաժիտ արա և կարճ ձևով մի դատիր  :Wink:

----------


## century

> Սաղմ է, որը մի քանի ամսից կարող է մարդ դառնալ, կարող է և չդառնալ:


Կարողային որ նայենք ուրեմն մորքուրս եթե տղա ծնվեր մի հատ ավել քեռի կունենայի  :LOL: , ընկել կարողա սենց կարողա ընենց, մի քիչ իրական նայի կյանքին  :Shok:  :

----------


## Քամի

էդ դեպքում ինչ տարբերություն մի քանի ամիս առաջ թէ հետո
թող մանր կտոր կտոր անեն լցնեն զուգարանը ջուրն էլ քաշեն գնա..հետո կասեն աբորտ էր

սաղմա, մարդա, ինչի մասին է խոսքը 
ինչու էք միայն բոլոր գրառումների մեջ  տաս, տասներկու շաբաթականը նշում
արհեստական վիժումի  դեպքում   հո արդեն պտուղը ՄԱՐԴԱ

----------

Երկնային (21.01.2009), Ուլուանա (21.01.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Ցանկալի երեխա ասելով ի՞նչ նկատի ունես  , Եթե ծնողը այդ քայլին գնա ու ազատվի երեխայից ուրեմն նրանից լավ դահիճ չի կարող լինել, ինչ էլ որ լինի այդ երեխան: Եթե երեխան ծնվում է ու լույս աշխարհ գալիս ուրեմն ինչ պարագա էլ լինի ծնողը պետք է համակերպվի և զարմանալին գիրես ի՞նչն է  , ոն՞ց կարելի է մեկին կոչել ծնող այդքանից հետո: Մնացածը դու սաբրաժիտ արա և կարճ ձևով մի դատիր


Մի  շտապի    դատապարտես  մարդկանց,    դատապարտելը  անհամեմատ  հեշտա՝    շտապի   հասկանաս:  Կյանքը  դեռ  առջևտա,  չես  իմանա    կյանք  կոչված  խաչբառը  որտեղա  քեզ  խաչելու:

----------


## Empty`Tears

Ամեն մեկը իրան է պնդում… չեմ հասկանում էս թեմայի իմաստը… :Blush:  /բոլորն այսպիսին են/…
արդեն 11 էջ քնարկում եք դա, բայց ոչ ոք ոչ մեկի ասածը չի ընդունոմ… 
ամեն մեկը իր տեսանկյունից իր ճիշտն է գրում, ու համարում է , որ դա է ճիշտը…

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Խնդրում եմ ուշադիր նայեք այս նկարներին  սա մարդ է՞ թե ոչ
>  10 և 12 շաբաթական փոքրիկ/ հենց այն ժամանակը որում կատարվում է հիմնականում աբորտը/
> կարող էք նաև այստեղ այցելել


Ինչքան հասկացա, այս նկարումշատերը տեսել են *մարդու*: Փորձեք դիտել այլ կաթնասունների սաղմնային նկարները ևս, հետո առանց կարդալու թե որը ինչ սաղմ է, փորձեք գտնել դրանց մեջ մարդուն: Սաղմը կենդանու (այդ թվում և մարդու) ստեղծման փուլերից է, որի վերջին ամիսներին նոր մոտենում է մարդ կոչվելուն: Առաջին ամիսներին նա համարյա ոչնչով չի տարբերվում այլ կենդանիներից:
Ի դեպ քանի սկսել եք ուսումնասիրել մարդկային սաղմի ռեակցիան որոշակի ազդակների նկատմամբ, կարդացեք նաև ասենք տարբեր ազդակների նկատմամբ (էլ. հոսանք, քիմիական նյութեր և այլն) սպերմատոզոիդների ռեակցիայի մասին: Մի գուցե սկսեք դրանց պաշտպանության մասին էլ մտածել:

----------

Ariadna (21.01.2009), Cassiopeia (31.10.2015)

----------


## century

> Մի  շտապի    դատապարտես  մարդկանց,    դատապարտելը  անհամեմատ  հեշտա՝    շտապի   հասկանաս:  Կյանքը  դեռ  առջևտա,  չես  իմանա    կյանք  կոչված  խաչբառը  որտեղա  քեզ  խաչելու:


Իսկ ով ասեց որ ես դատապարտում եմ: Ես պարզապես ճշմարտությունն եմ ասում: Իսկ թե քո ասած խաչբառը ում և որտեղ կխաչի դա ժամանակը ցույց կտա:  :Wink:

----------


## century

> Նկատեցի, որ տեղադրածս հղումն արդեն սխալ է ու հնարավոր չէ կարդալ այն նյութն, որ տեղադրել եմ, բայց գտա, հիմա այն այստեղ է. - *«Կյանքի հրաշքը»*


ihusik ջան կեցցես որ այսպիսի թեմաներ ես տեղադրում բայց չես կարող հայերեն օրինակներ տեղադրես կամ էլ անգլերեն եթե կա, պարզապես խնդրում եմ: Ես ռուսերեն լեզուն համարյա մոռացել եմ  :Sad:   :Wink:

----------


## ivy

> Կարողային որ նայենք ուրեմն մորքուրս եթե տղա ծնվեր մի հատ ավել քեռի կունենայի , ընկել կարողա սենց կարողա ընենց, մի քիչ իրական նայի կյանքին  :


Չհասկացա, թե ինչով էր արտահայտվում կյանքին ոչ իրական նայելս:  :Huh:  Այն, որ աբորտները եղել են, կան ու կլինեն, առավել քան իրատեսական է: Այն, որ որոշ սաղմեր ծնվում են, որոշներն էլ՝ ոչ, իրականություն է:

----------


## ihusik

> Չհասկացա, թե ինչով էր արտահայտվում կյանքին ոչ իրական նայելս:  Այն, որ աբորտները եղել են, կան ու կլինեն, առավել քան իրատեսական է: Այն, որ որոշ սաղմեր ծնվում են, որոշներն էլ՝ ոչ, իրականություն է:


Այն որ երեխայի սիրտն աշխատում է և գլխուղեղն իմպուլսներ արձակում ու աբորտ անող բժիշկը դեռ լույս աշխարհ չեկած նորաստեղծ մանկիկի մարմինը կտորների է բաժանում մոր իսկ մարմնում դա էլ է փաստ։ Իսկ ես հուսով եմ ժամանակը պետք է գա հոգևոր վերելքի՝ ուր չեն լինի չցանկալի երեխաներ ու ոչ թե սեքսը կիշխի այլ սերը, կամ էլ այս մի սերունդ էլ մարդկային կենթարկվի այն ամենին ինչ եղել է Նոյի ժամանակներում կամ Ատլանտիդայի հետ։ Ոչ ոք թող սա չընդունի վախեցնելու փորձ, պարզապես Տիեզերքում Օրենքներ կան ու ամեն բանի համար ժամանակ կա և պետք է գա ցանածը հնձելու ժամանակը ու էլի կրկնեմ որ Օրենքը չիմացողն էլ չի ազատվում պատասխանատվությունից։

----------

century (22.01.2009)

----------


## Nareco

Ժողովուրդ ջան իրոք շատ բարդ ու նուրբ թեմա է, բայց մի բան չեմ հասկանում:
Ասե՞մ ինչը... ասե'մ.  
 Այդ որ անընդհատ շեշտում եք, որ համաձայն կլինեք աբորտին, երբ վտանգ է սպառնում մոր կյանքին ու միևնույն ժամանակ գրառումներ կատարում, որ արատ ունեցող երեխային չպետք է աբորտ անել, քանի որ նա կարող է դառնալ ապագա Բեթհովեն և այլն, ապա իմ ուղեղում ծագում է այսպիսի մի հարց. Այդ ով է ձեզ տվել իրավունք ՄԱՅՐՆ ապրի, թե՞` զավակը: Եթե համարում ենք, որ երկուսն էլ կյանք են, թո'ղ լինի այն, ինչ լինելու է:  
 Արդյո՞ք սա երկակի ստանդարտների դրսևորման յուրօրինակ դեպք չէ:

----------

century (22.01.2009)

----------


## vaheg

իմ կարծիքով միայն մայրը և հայրը կարող են որոշում կարարել, ու ինչ որոշում էլ կատարեն հազար անգամ ավելի ճիշտ կլինեն քան թե մարդիկ, որոնք կասեն որ դա սխալ էր...

----------

Aurora (18.06.2010)

----------


## dvgray

Իսկ բնության մեջ հանդիպում է, որ կենդանին "արհեստականորեն"  վիժում է: Լինում են դեպքեր, որ նաև երբ որ ռեալ վտանգ է սպառնում, մայրը ուտում վերացնում է իր  ծննդաբերած սերունդին :
…
Կարծում եմ սա կրոնական հարց չէ: Ավելի շատ սոցիալական-բժշկական: Շատ կանայք կլիաքսի ժամանակ խաբնովում են ուշացած դաշտանի ցիկլից ու մնում հղի, իսկ ծննդաբերելը եթե անգամ իրենց կյանքին վտանգ չսպառնա, ապա հետագա ընտանիքի կյանքը կարող է դարձնել դժոխք: /այսպիսի դեպքեր էլ են պատահում, ու շատ հաճախ՝ հայկական միջավայրում/: Հիմա ի՞նչ անել: Համաձայն եմ, որ դա ինչ որ մի տեղ մարդու սպանություն է:
 Բայց ուրիշ ելք իրականում երբեմն չկա: Ինչպես պատերազմի ժամանակ: Այստեղ կարծում եմ պետությունը պետք է ինչ որ դերակատարում ունենա: Իսկ թե ինչպիսին՞: Ես չգիտեմ: Բայց մի բան հաստատ է, որ պատժիչ , այլ խթանիչ:

----------


## ivy

> Այն որ երեխայի սիրտն աշխատում է և գլխուղեղն իմպուլսներ արձակում ու աբորտ անող բժիշկը դեռ լույս աշխարհ չեկած նորաստեղծ մանկիկի մարմինը կտորների է բաժանում մոր իսկ մարմնում դա էլ է փաստ։ Իսկ ես հուսով եմ ժամանակը պետք է գա հոգևոր վերելքի՝ ուր չեն լինի չցանկալի երեխաներ ու ոչ թե սեքսը կիշխի այլ սերը, կամ էլ այս մի սերունդ էլ մարդկային կենթարկվի այն ամենին ինչ եղել է Նոյի ժամանակներում կամ Ատլանտիդայի հետ։ Ոչ ոք թող սա չընդունի վախեցնելու փորձ, պարզապես Տիեզերքում Օրենքներ կան ու ամեն բանի համար ժամանակ կա և պետք է գա ցանածը հնձելու ժամանակը ու էլի կրկնեմ որ Օրենքը չիմացողն էլ չի ազատվում պատասխանատվությունից։


Ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ ոչ թե սեքսը կիշխի, այլ սերը: Սեքսն էլ է սեր: Ու փաստ է նաև, որ մարդիկ դրանով զբաղվում են ոչ միայն սերունդ տալու նպատակով: Տիեզերական Օրենքներ պետք չի խառնել էստեղ ու խորանալ մինչև անսահմանություն: Եթե ծնողները չեն ուզում երեխա՝ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով, ապա ամենևին չի նշանակում, թե հոգևոր անկում են ապրում...

----------

Cassiopeia (31.10.2015), comet (30.01.2009)

----------


## Քաոս

> Ցանկալի երեխա ասելով ի՞նչ նկատի ունես  , Եթե ծնողը այդ քայլին գնա ու ազատվի երեխայից ուրեմն նրանից լավ դահիճ չի կարող լինել, ինչ էլ որ լինի այդ երեխան: Եթե երեխան ծնվում է ու լույս աշխարհ գալիս ուրեմն ինչ պարագա էլ լինի ծնողը պետք է համակերպվի և զարմանալին գիրես ի՞նչն է  , ոն՞ց կարելի է մեկին կոչել ծնող այդքանից հետո: Մնացածը դու սաբրաժիտ արա և կարճ ձևով մի դատիր


Հեհ )) ներիր, բայց տվյալ դեպքում կարճ դու դատեցիր :Think: : Տես ինչ ի նկատի ունեմ: Այն, որ ծնողն պարտավոր է հոգ տանել իր  երեխայի համար և ամեն ինչ անի, որ նա երջանիկ լինի , երևի թե ավելորդ է ասել, բայց ներկայումս կան շատ ծնողներ (որոնք ըստ իս ծնող կոչվելու իրավունք անգամ չունեն) որ պահում, լույս աշխարհ են բերում իրենց երեխաներին և դրանով իրանց "միսսիան" ավարտված են համարում: Հետո թողում են էդ երեխային մանկատներում կամ որ ավելի վատ, նրանց կյանքն դժոխքի են վերածում (թե ոնց էդ ինքդ երևի գլխի կընկնես, թե չէ կասես էդ էլ կմանրամասնեմ  :Jpit: : Կարծում ես էդ դեպքում ավելի լավ չէր լինի , որ երեխան չծնվեր, քան թե ծնվեր միայն տառապանք տեսներ...Իմ ասածն էնա, որ եթե հոգ չեն տանելու իրենց երեխայի մասին, ապա ավելի լավ է կյանք էլ չտան !!!!

----------


## Jarre

Մի քիչ ուշ, բայց հասկացա. այստեղ ոչ ոք, ոչ մեկին չի խնդրել տալու սկզբունք, որով պետք է բոլորը առաջնորդվեն :Smile: 

Այս բաժնում շատ գրառումներ եմ արել, սա որպես վերջաբան։

Ով ինչպես կվարվի, բնականաբար խիստ անձնական հարց է։
Իրոք պետք չէ քննադատել, բայց հավանություն տալ էլ պետք չէ.... :Wink: 

Իմ նախկին գրառումներում նշել եմ շատ լուրջ աղբյուրներ, որոնք ապացուցում են, որ սաղմը ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ է՝ ԿՅԱՆՔ է, ԱՊՐՈՒՄ է։
Սաղմ չառաջանալու համար կան բազմաթիվ ավելի մարդասիրական մեթոդներ։  Կներեք անկեղծության համար, բայց ես ու կինս արդեն 5 տարի է ինչ ամուսնացած ենք և մինչ այսօր այդ մեթոդները շատ արդյունավետ են եղել և չեն «քաշել» :Wink: ։

Ոչ մեկին չեմ ստիպում ունենալ իմ տեսակետը, բայց նախօրոք կարելի է հիշել որ սաղմը մեռած մարմին չէ։  Ես ինքս կտրականապես դեմ եմ աբորտին (ես չունեմ այսպիսի տեսակետ այն պատճառով, որ ինձ սրբի տեղ եմ դրել։  Ավելի շատ երևի հակառակը. իմ ամենա-ամենա մտերիմ մարդկանցից մեկը իր կյանքի ընթացքում թույլ է տվել երկու տասնյակից ավելի աբորտներ, իսկ վերջին պտուղը՝ չնայած բժիշկների պնդումներին, աբորտ անելուց հրաժարվել է, ու արդյունքում տվել է հնարավորություն, որ ես ապրեմ.... Մայրս արդեն տարիքով շատ մեծ է և մինչ այսօր ինքն իրեն չի կարողանում ներել...)

Չնայած, որ այս բաժնում կան իրարից շատ տարբեր տեսակետներ, բայց կարծում եմ, որ այս հարցին բոլորս մի պատասխան կտանք. արդո՞ք աբորտը մարդասիրական է։

Պետք չէ միայն մտածել պտուղի մասին (չնայած դա ամենակարևորն է)։  Բայց մտածենք թե դա ինչ հետևանքներ է թողնում ծնողների վրա և աբորտ անողի վրա։

Իսկ թե ով ինպես կվարվի, դա խիստ անձնական հարց է....

----------

*e}|{uka* (22.01.2009), CactuSoul (08.05.2010), ihusik (23.01.2009), Second Chance (02.09.2009), Tig (26.05.2009), Yevuk (18.06.2010), Բարձրահասակ (23.01.2009), Ուլուանա (22.01.2009)

----------


## Քաոս

> Մի քիչ ուշ, բայց հասկացա. այստեղ ոչ ոք, ոչ մեկին չի խնդրել տալու սկզբունք, որով պետք է բոլորը առաջնորդվեն
> 
> Այս բաժնում շատ գրառումներ եմ արել, սա որպես վերջաբան։
> 
> Ով ինչպես կվարվի, բնականաբար խիստ անձնական հարց է։
> Իրոք պետք չէ քննադատել, բայց հավանություն տալ էլ պետք չէ....
> 
> Իմ նախկին գրառումներում նշել եմ շատ լուրջ աղբյուրներ, որոնք ապացուցում են, որ սաղմը ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ է՝ ԿՅԱՆՔ է, ԱՊՐՈՒՄ է։
> Սաղմ չառաջանալու համար կան բազմաթիվ ավելի մարդասիրական մեթոդներ։  Կներեք անկեղծության համար, բայց ես ու կինս արդեն 5 տարի է ինչ ամուսնացած ենք և մինչ այսօր այդ մեթոդները շատ արդյունավետ են եղել և չեն «քաշել»։
> ...


Ահա, մտքերիդ հետ համամիտ եմ  :Ok: : Իհարկե աբորտը մեծ ցավ է, որն կմնա տվյալ ծնողի սրտում միշտ, բայց դե երբեմն համգամանքներն են ստիպում, չնայած ես ինքս էդ քայլին չեմ գնա, թե չեմ ուզենա երեխա ունենալ, համապատասխան միջոցներ կձեռնարկեմ, իսկ եթե հանկարծ , ինչ - ինչ պատճառներով, էդ ամենն ապարդյուն լինի հաստա թեկուզ ամբողջ կյանքս էլ տակնուվրա լինի միևնույն է աբորտի դիմող չեմ !!!! 

Հ.Գ. թեպետ դա մոտ ապագայում հաստատ ինձ չի վերաբերի :Smile: :

----------

comet (30.01.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Իմ նախկին գրառումներում նշել եմ շատ լուրջ աղբյուրներ, որոնք ապացուցում են, որ սաղմը ԿԵՆԴԱՆԻ է՝ ԿՅԱՆՔ է, ԱՊՐՈՒՄ է։


Երբ այս փաստարկը բերում են բուսակերները, որոնք դեմ են զանկացած կենդանի մարմնի սպանությանը, ես լռում եմ։
Բայց երբ մարդը հանգիստ ուտում է, կես ժամ առաջ քայլող լիովին ձևավորված կենդանի օրգանիզմի բուդը, իսկ հետո խոսում մեկ այլ, չձևավորված կենդանի օրգանիզմի պաշտպանության մասին, էլի պնդում եմ, որ դա դեռ *մարդ չի*, նա դեռ պետք է անցնի զարգացման ողջ փուլը, կրկնելով մարդու էվոլյուցիայի բոլոր փուլերը, սկսած միաբջիջից, շարունակելով խռիկավոր "ձկով" ու սողունով։ Իսկը եթե օրգանիզմը դեռ *մարդ* չի, նրա սպանությունն էլ *մարդա*սպանություն չի։

----------

Amaru (23.01.2009), Kita (22.01.2009)

----------


## Nareco

Ժողովուրդ ջան իրոք շատ բարդ ու նուրբ թեմա է, բայց մի բան չեմ հասկանում:
Ասե՞մ ինչը... ասե'մ.
Այդ որ անընդհատ շեշտում եք, որ համաձայն կլինեք աբորտին, երբ վտանգ է սպառնում մոր կյանքին ու միևնույն ժամանակ գրառումներ կատարում, որ արատ ունեցող երեխային չպետք է աբորտ անել, քանի որ նա կարող է դառնալ ապագա Բեթհովեն և այլն, ապա իմ ուղեղում ծագում է այսպիսի մի հարց. Այդ ով է ձեզ տվել իրավունք ՄԱՅՐՆ ապրի, թե՞` զավակը: Եթե համարում ենք, որ երկուսն էլ կյանք են, թո'ղ լինի այն, ինչ լինելու է:
Արդյո՞ք սա երկակի ստանդարտների դրսևորման յուրօրինակ դեպք չէ:

----------


## ihusik

> Ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ ոչ թե սեքսը կիշխի, այլ սերը: Սեքսն էլ է սեր: Ու փաստ է նաև, որ մարդիկ դրանով զբաղվում են ոչ միայն սերունդ տալու նպատակով: Տիեզերական Օրենքներ պետք չի խառնել էստեղ ու խորանալ մինչև անսահմանություն: Եթե ծնողները չեն ուզում երեխա՝ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով, ապա ամենևին չի նշանակում, թե հոգևոր անկում են ապրում...


Հասկանում եմ, որ հենց այս հարցն է այս խնդրի հիմքը ու հասկանում եմ, որ ցավոք զույգերի մեծ մասը՝ լինեն նրանք ամուսնացած թե ոչ, սեքսին հարաբերություններում ահռելի մեծ տեղ են տալիս ու նույիսկ հասել ենք նրան, որ սեքսը նույնացնում ենք սիրո հետ, շուկան՝ տաճարի հետ, այրող կրակը չենք տարբերում անկեզ կրակից («Փարվանա» մուլտի իմաստն էլ չենք հասկացել) ու արագ բռնկվող ու արագ հանգչող կրակն էլ պետք է տարբերել մոմի այրումից։ Դու գիտեմ Էրիխ Ֆրոմմ կարդացել ես ու գիտես ինչ եմ ասում։ 

Մի շատ կարևոր բան էլ ես նշել ու կարծում եմ, որ դա հենց կարող է լուծումը լինի այս ու նմանատիպ շատ հարցերի - փաստ է նաև, որ մարդիկ դրանով (սեքսով)զբաղվում են ոչ միայն սերունդ տալու նպատակով: - այ որ այդպես չլիներ չէին լինի նաև չցանկալի երեխաներ ու հղիության արհեստական ընդհատման կարիք չէր լինի, իսկ նրանք որ կարծում են դա անհնար է ու ծիծաղելի է նույնիսկ, գոնե պետք է այդքանը գիտակցեն ու պարզ միջոցներ կիրառեն որպեսզի սխալների շղթան չերկարի ու վնասի հենց իրենց, որովհետև ամեն իր քայլի համար մարդ պատասխան է տալիս...

Նոր մի գրառում արեցի մոտ այս հարցի հետ կապված, ահա մեջբերեմ Չամիչ-ի և իմ երկխոսությունը.

* ihusik-ի խոսքերից.*
Էքստազը հոգևոր զգացողություն է, որի ազդեցությունն իր վրա կրում է նաև ֆիզիկական մարմինը, բայց ոչ մի մարմնականի հետ կապ չունի և ոչ մի հաճուք մարմնական այն չի կարող առաջացնել ու դեռ ավելին՝ ցանկացած ֆիզիկական հաճույք հեռացնում է հոգևորին ձգտող մարդուն այն երանելի զգացողությունից, որ էքստազի է հասցնում և դրա համար էլ միշտ հեռու են մնուն հոգևոր մարդիկ ամեն տեսակ մարմնական հաճույքներից, քանզի դրանք երկու հակադիր ուղղություններ են։ 

*Չամիչ-ի խոսքերից.*
Սեռական էներգիան կարելի է դասել ամենահզոր էներգիաների դասին: Դա գոյություն ունի, եվ դրա գոյությունը համարել հոգեվորին հակադիր, որակավորելով այն որպես ցածր, կնշանակի սեփական մարմնում ունենալ ցածրի մասին հիշեցնող մի աղբյուր, որից պետք է ազատվել, բարձրին հասնելու համար: Եկեք չմոռանանք, որ մենք բոլորս հանդիսանում ենք այդ հզոր էներգիայի ծնունդ:

Աշխարհի ամենագեղեցիկ եվ ամենաանբացատրելի երեվույթներից մեկը՝ կնոջ եվ տղամարդու միջեվ ծագած ՍԵՐՆ Է: Տվյալ դեպքում, չկա հոգեվոր սեր առանց ֆիզիկական սիրո, դրանք անբաժանելի են, ինչպես + ը եվ - ը, ինչպես գիշերն ու ցերեկը, ինչպես տաքն ու սառը, ինչպես աջն ու ձախը, դրանք մեկ ամբողջության երկու անհրաժեշտ մասնիկներն են, եվ չի կարելի ասել ձախը վատն է իսկ աջը լավը, տաքը լավ է իսկ սառը վատ, ցերեկը լավ է իսկ գիշերը վատ: Առանց մեկի չկա մյուսը:

* ihusik-ի խոսքերից.*
Ճիշտ ես ասում, որ սեռական էներգիան իսկ ավելի ճիշտ Կունդալինիի էներգիան հզոր էներգիայի աղբյուր է ու պետք է հաշվի առնել, որ մարդ ունի տարբեր կենտրոններ՝ չակռաներ, ու հոգևորի նպատակն էլ այն է, որ այդ էներգիան վեր բարձացվի դեպի հոգևոր բարձրագույն կենտրոնները՝ խուսափելով սեռական և ստամոքսի շրջանում գտնվող չակռաներից այդ էներգիայի արտահոսքից և դրա համար նա՝ ով ձգտում է հոգևորի, սահամանափակում է այդ կենտրոնների արտահոսքն, որպեսզի այն բարձրանա դեպի վեր՝ դեպի սիրտն ու գլուխը։ Դրա համար էլ սեքսն ու սերն որքան էլ որ նույն էներգիայից սնվեն այնուամենայնիվ հեռու են իրարից իրենց սանդղակով, այլապես ոչ մի Մեծ Հոգևոր Ուսուցիչ չէր պայքարի սեքսի, էլ չեմ ասում՝ մտքով շնանալու դեմ։ Դրա համար եմ ասել հակադիր են՝ քանզի մեկն վերևում է մյուսն ներքևում ու եթե ներքևի ծորակն շատ բացվի վերևին էներգիա չի մղվում ու դրա համար էլ մարմնականն էստեղ հակադրվում է հոգևորի հետ։

----------


## dvgray

> Ժողովուրդ ջան իրոք շատ բարդ ու նուրբ թեմա է, բայց մի բան չեմ հասկանում:
> Ասե՞մ ինչը... ասե'մ.
> Այդ որ անընդհատ շեշտում եք, որ համաձայն կլինեք աբորտին, երբ վտանգ է սպառնում մոր կյանքին ու միևնույն ժամանակ գրառումներ կատարում, որ արատ ունեցող երեխային չպետք է աբորտ անել, քանի որ նա կարող է դառնալ ապագա Բեթհովեն և այլն, ապա իմ ուղեղում ծագում է այսպիսի մի հարց. Այդ ով է ձեզ տվել իրավունք ՄԱՅՐՆ ապրի, թե՞` զավակը: Եթե համարում ենք, որ երկուսն էլ կյանք են, թո'ղ լինի այն, ինչ լինելու է:
> Արդյո՞ք սա երկակի ստանդարտների դրսևորման յուրօրինակ դեպք չէ:


Երկակի ստանդարտ ասելը մի քիչ ճիշտը չի: Ավելի շուտ կարելի է սրան անվանել սուբեկտիվիզմ: Մարդը սուբեկտիվ արարած է /ու ես դրա համար շատ ուրախ եմ  :Smile: /
…
օրինակ ոնց ես պատկերացնում /Աստված չանի իհարկե /
մոտենում ես կնոջտ ու ասում,
- Գիտե՞ս ինչ կա. սիրելիս: Մենք ոչինչ պետք չէ անենք, և թող լինի այն ինչ որ կլինի, այսիքն կամ դու կմահանաս, կամ մեր երեխան:
…
իսկ ավելի մարդկանին չէ՞  որ ամուսինը  համառորեն առաջարկի կնոջ ազատվել պտղից ու փրկել իր կյանքը:
…
էլի եմ ասում, Աստված չանի մեկը նման վիճակում հայտնվի:

----------


## Nareco

> Երկակի ստանդարտ ասելը մի քիչ ճիշտը չի: Ավելի շուտ կարելի է սրան անվանել սուբեկտիվիզմ: Մարդը սուբեկտիվ արարած է /ու ես դրա համար շատ ուրախ եմ /
> …
> օրինակ ոնց ես պատկերացնում /Աստված չանի իհարկե /
> մոտենում ես կնոջտ ու ասում,
> - Գիտե՞ս ինչ կա. սիրելիս: Մենք ոչինչ պետք չէ անենք, և թող լինի այն ինչ որ կլինի, այսիքն կամ դու կմահանաս, կամ մեր երեխան:
> …
> իսկ ավելի մարդկանին չէ՞  որ ամուսինը  համառորեն առաջարկի կնոջ ազատվել պտղից ու փրկել իր կյանքը:
> …
> էլի եմ ասում, Աստված չանի մեկը նման վիճակում հայտնվի:


Ես կենցաղային մոտեցման չէի սպասում: Կլինեն տարբեր իրավիճակներ մարդիկ կկայացնեն իրենց սուբյեկտիվ որոշումները, կլինեն նրանք, որ պտղին կգերադասեն մորից, ասենք 5 աղջիկ երեխա ունի ու անպայման տղա է ուզում և այլն: 
 Իմ հարցը լրիվ այլ հարթության մեջ էր, այսինքն, եթե թողնում ենք ԱՍՏԾՈ դատին, որ ԱՐԱՏՈՎ երեխան պետք է ծնվի, ապա եկե'ք մնացյալ դեպքերում էլ այդպես վարվենք: Կամ էլ թողնենք` ԼՐԻՎ ծնողները որոշեն:

----------


## comet

Կան դեղամիջոցներ, որոնք վնասում են հղիությունը` երբեմն հանգեցնելով վիժման: Դրանք հիմնականում հորմոնային, բջջասպան դեղամիջոցներ են (մետոտրեքսատ, սայտոտեկ, օքսիտոցին), որոնք կիրառման բուն նպատակից զատ` մեծ չափաբաժնով առաջացնում են նաև հղիության ընդհատում: Եվրոպական շատ երկրներում հաշվի առնելով բարդությունները,  այդ տարբերակներից հրաժարվել են: 

Այժմ այդ գործընթացը շարունակվում է մեր երկրում: Շատերը բժշկի չեն էլ դիմում , օգտվում են ծանոթների փորձից և մասնագետին դիմում արդեն բավականին ուշացած:  Եվ հնարավոր է` երկարաժամկետ կրել վնասված պտուղ, որը կվնասի ձեր օրգանիզմը: Երբեմն այդ գործողություններն ավարտվում են տանը` առատ արյունահոսությամբ: Իհարկե, այս հարցում համամիտ չեն լինի այն կանայք, որոնց փորձերը բարեհաջող են անցել:

Դեղորայքային աբորտի արդյունավետությունը համաշխարհային տվյալներով ընդամենը 2% է: Դա չի նշանակում, թե այն չի կարելի կիրառել, բայց միայն` բժշկի նշանակմամբ ու հսկողությամբ: Պետք է հաշվի առնել օրգանիզմի առանձնահատկությունները: Կանանց մեծ մասը երբեմն ստույգ չի կարողանում որոշել անգամ սեփական հղիության ժամկետը: Հետևաբար` և հղիին, և հղիությանն առնչվող խնդիրների լուծումը պետք է վստահել միայն բժշկին:

----------

Ariadna (26.05.2009), Լուսաբեր (26.05.2009)

----------


## Gagikgr

Բարև հարգելի ակումբակիցներ
Կարող եք ասել թե ինչ անուն կարելի է տալ, եթե մարդ ընդհատում է երկու ամսեկան հղիությունը, միթե դա մանկասպանւթյուն չէ՞:
Ես ինքս գնացել եմ նման քայլի և ընդհատել եմ հղիությունը մոր կամքին հակառակ, որի համար հիմա չարաչար զղջում եմ: Համարում եմ որ կատարել եմ ոճիր:
ԵՎ հիմա պատրաստ եմ լսելու Ձեր քննադատություններն ու դիտողությունները:

Գագիկ Գրիգորյան


*Մոդերատորական։ գրառումը տեղափոխվել է այլ թեմայից*

----------


## comet

> «Գիտե՞ս, մայրիկ ես ուզում էի ապրել, չթողեցիր: Ես թաքնվում էի քո արգանդի մեջ` փորձելով պաշտպանություն գտնել, չթողեցիր. անողոք աքցանները գտան ու հանեցին ինձ: Երբ ես մտածում եմ, որ դու ինձ կյանք տվողն ու պարգևողն ես, պիտի կյանքս պահպանես, ու դու որոշեցիր, որ ես պետք է մահանամ… ես մեռա: Ինձ միակ ճանաչողը դու ես, դու էլ ինձ սպանեցիր: Արգանդի այդ փոքրիկ հատվածը, որը ինձ հետագայում պետք է պահպաներ, դարձավ ինձ համար կառափնատեղի»...


Ափսոս շարունակությունը գտնել չկարողացա :Sad:

----------


## Ariadna

> Բարև հարգելի ակումբակիցներ
> Կարող եք ասել թե ինչ անուն կարելի է տալ, եթե մարդ ընդհատում է երկու ամսեկան հղիությունը, միթե դա մանկասպանւթյուն չէ՞:
> Ես ինքս գնացել եմ նման քայլի և ընդհատել եմ հղիությունը մոր կամքին հակառակ, որի համար հիմա չարաչար զղջում եմ: Համարում եմ որ կատարել եմ ոճիր:
> ԵՎ հիմա պատրաստ եմ լսելու Ձեր քննադատություններն ու դիտողությունները:
> 
> Գագիկ Գրիգորյան
> 
> 
> *Մոդերատորական։ գրառումը տեղափոխվել է այլ թեմայից*



Գագիկ, եթե էդքան զղջում եք Ձեր արարքի համար, մի ելք կա. լծվել նույն կնոջից երեխա ունենալու գործին :Smile:  Եթե ամուսնացած չեք, ամուսնացեք էդ աղջկա հետ ու շատ երեխաներ ունեցեք  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (18.06.2010)

----------


## ministr

Ոնց թե մոր կամքին հակառակ??  :Shok: 
Ինչ քննադատություն քեզ կոնկրետ դատա հասնում:

----------

DavitH (29.04.2010), Tig (27.05.2009), Նաիրուհի (17.06.2010)

----------


## Gagikgr

> Գագիկ, եթե էդքան զղջում եք Ձեր արարքի համար, մի ելք կա. լծվել նույն կնոջից երեխա ունենալու գործին Եթե ամուսնացած չեք, ամուսնացեք էդ աղջկա հետ ու շատ երեխաներ ունեցեք


Ցավոք դա հնարավոր չէ 
իսկ եթե նորից երեխա ունենաս միթե դա կթեթևացնի մեխքը՞

----------


## Ariadna

> Ցավոք դա հնարավոր չէ 
> իսկ եթե նորից երեխա ունենաս միթե դա կթեթևացնի մեխքը՞


Եթե նույն կնոջից, հաստատ մի քիչ կթեթևացնի  :Wink:

----------


## comet

> Եթե նույն կնոջից, հաստատ մի քիչ կթեթևացնի


Իրանց մեջ ամեն դեպքում մի բան արդեն կոտրվել է, միգուցե վստահություն, միգուցե հավատ...

----------


## Ariadna

> Իրանց մեջ ամեն դեպքում մի բան արդեն կոտրվել է, միգուցե վստահություն, միգուցե հավատ...


Դե վերացական խոսում ենք, քանի դեռ չգիտես, թե իրականում ինչ է կատարվում, երբեք չես կարող ճիշտ խորհուրդ տալ։  Իմ ընկերուհին օրինակ մինչև ամուսնանալը երկու անգամ աբորտ էր արել, հենց ընկերոջ պահանջով, դրանից հետո ներվային ստրեսսներ, բաժանում և այլն։ Բայց պարզվեց, որ առանց իրար չեն կարողանում։ Ամուսնացան, մի ամիս առաջ հրաշք աղջիկ ունեցան, ու հիմա շաատ երջանիկ են  :Smile:  Ու ընկերուհուս մոտ էլ էդ նույն վիճակն էր, վստահության, հավատի կորուստ, որը հիմա լրիվ վերականգնվել է  :Smile:

----------

comet (26.05.2009), Kita (26.05.2009), Լուսաբեր (26.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Համարում եմ որ կատարել եմ ոճիր:
> ԵՎ հիմա պատրաստ եմ լսելու Ձեր քննադատություններն ու դիտողությունները:


Քննադատություններով քեզ չենք օգնի: Հակառակը՝ ավելի կբարդացնենք վիճակդ, որը առանց էդ էլ նախանձելի չի: Ավելի լավ ա քննադատությունների փոխարեն բարի խորհուրդներ խնդրի մարդկանից:

----------

Ariadna (26.05.2009), Ուլուանա (26.05.2009)

----------


## Xelgen

> Ցավոք դա հնարավոր չէ
> իսկ եթե նորից երեխա ունենաս միթե դա կթեթևացնի մեխքը՞


Որ դա հասկացել և զղջում ես դրա համար, արդեն քիչ բան չէ և կարծում եմ թեթևացնում է մեղքդ…
Շատերը դա տենց էլ, ո՛չ հասկանում են, ո՛չ էլ ուժ ունեն դա հասկանալու և ընդունելու։

Եթե վեր ասված տարբերակը հնարավոր չէ արդեն, կարող ես ուրիշներին այդ քայլից հեռու պահել, սեփական փորձով…

----------

Ariadna (26.05.2009), Ուլուանա (26.05.2009), Սլիմ (27.05.2009)

----------


## Gagikgr

> Որ դա հասկացել և զղջում ես դրա համար, արդեն քիչ բան չէ և կարծում եմ թեթևացնում է մեղքդ…
> Շատերը դա տենց էլ, ո՛չ հասկանում են, ո՛չ էլ ուժ ունեն դա հասկանալու և ընդունելու։
> 
> Եթե վեր ասված տարբերակը հնարավոր չէ արդեն, կարող ես ուրիշներին այդ քայլից հեռու պահել, սեփական փորձով…


Եթե այս ամենը կօգնի թեկուզ մի մանկան կյանք էլ փրկել, ապա դա ինչ որ չափով երեվի կմիխաթարի ինձ իմանալով որ փրկել եմ մի անմեղ կյանք

----------


## Էլիզե

Երեխեք, անցած օրը ընկերուհիս քննարկվող թեմայի մասին ինտերնետից հետևյալ շատ հուզիչ պատմությունը գտավ-

Նամակ երեխայից մայրիկին.

"Բարև մայրիկ, ինչպես ես?
Ես, փառք Աստծո, լավ եմ:
Ահա անցել է արդեն մի քանի օր, ինչ ես քո որովայնի մեջ եմ:
Ինձ համար դժվար է արտահայտել այն ուրախությունը, որ դու իմ մայրիկն ես դառնալու. այնպիսի մեծ երջանկություն է տեսնել, ինչպիսի մեծ սիրո արդյունք եմ ես:
Եվ դրա համար ինձ թվում է, որ ես ամենաերջանիկ երեխան եմ լինելու այս աշխարհում:
Արդեն ահա մեկ ամիս է, ինչ մենք միասին ենք: Վերջապես քո մարմինը սկսում է ձևավորվել, ես գիտեմ այդքան էլ գեղեցիկ չեմ, քեզ նման, բայց ինձ հնարավորություն տուր:
Ես այնպես երջանիկ եմ, բայց մի բան է ինձ անհանգստացնում: Վերջին ժամանակներում ես զգում եմ, որ դու շատ անհանգիստ ես? Դա ինձ չի թողնում քնել: Բայց դու մի անհանգստացիր,ամեն բան կանցնի: Միայն հույսդ մի կորցրու:
Մայրիկ, արդեն անցել է 2,5 ամիս:
Ես շատ եմ ուրախանում իմ թաթիկներով, և ես անհամբեր սպասում եմ, երբ եմ սկսելու իրենցով խաղալ: Բայց ամենից շատ ես ուզում եմ դիպչել քեզ:
Մայրիկկկ, ասա ինչ է կատարվում?
Ինչու ես լաց լինում գիշերները? Ինչու?
Հանդիպելով հայրիկի հետ ինչու եք վիճում? Կարող է արդեն ինձ չեք ուզում? Ես փորձում եմ անել ամեն ինչ, որ ինձ սիրեք:
Արդեն անցել է 3 ամիս: Ես զգում եմ, որ դու կոտրված ես: Չեմ հասկանում ինչ է կատարվում և շատ եմ անհանգստանում:
Այսօր եղել ենք բժշկի մոտ: ես ինձ հիանալի եմ զգում: Իսկ ինչու վաղը կրկին պետք է գնանք բժշկի?
Մայրիկ, արդեն մոտ ժամը երկուսն է, իսկ ես չեմ ուզում քնել, ինչպիսի ուրախություն է խաղալ թաթիկներով: Մենք նորից բժշկի մոտ ենք:
Ինչ է կատարվում???????
Վայյյ սա ինչ իր է իմ տան մեջ???
Ինչու նա, դա նոր խաղալիք է, նայիր, չեմ հասկանում, ինչու են քանդում իմ տունը??? Ինչու եք դա անում???? Ես վախենում եմ... Մայրիկկկ, իմ ոտքս են կտրում: Միթե չեք տեսնում ես ինչքան փոքր եմ պաշտպանվելու համար: Պաշտպանիր ինձ, օգնիր ինձ!!!!!!! Ասա իրենց, որ դադարեցնեն: Ես երդվում եմ, որ լավը կլինեմ...
Ես այլևս չեմ շարժվի որովայնիդ մեջ... Ինչպես կարող էր մարդը այդքան դաժան վարվել ինձ հետ?
Մայրիկ, այդ օրվանից անցել է 4 տարի:
Ես այստեղից` երկնքից տեսնում եմ քո տառապանքը, քո կայացրաց որոշման....
Մի լացիր այլևս:
Իմացիր, որ ես քեզ սիրում եմ և սպասում եմ մեր հանդիպմանը: Եվ ես քեզ ջերմ համբույր կնվիրեմ սիրով:"

----------

E-la Via (03.05.2010), Yevuk (18.06.2010), Արևհատիկ (29.05.2010), Սլիմ (07.05.2010)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Ակումբցիներից մեկը նույնիսկ ստեղծագործություն ունի էդ թեմայով.

Նամակ ընտանիքիս

----------


## Գեա

այս թեմայով կարելի է անվերջ փիլիսոփայել,բայց քննադատել պետք չէ. մի պարզ պատճառով`ՄԻ ԴԱՏԻՐ,ՈՐ ԴԱՏՎԱԾ ՉԼԻՆԵՍ:Ու մեկ էլ երբեք չի կարելի ասել երբեք:այդ հնարավոր մեղքը կախված է բոլորի գլխին,և իրականում դրանից հաջողվում է խուսափել քչերին:Յուրաքանչյուր դեպքում աբորտը կարող է պայմանավորված լինել խիստ որոշակի, այսպես կոչված արդարացված պատճառով:Եթե չեք հավատում առանց հեռու գնալու հարցրեք Ձեր ծնողներին:ՈՒ ամենաքիչը հինգ-վեց արդարացված պատմություն կլսեք:Այդպես պատահելու է նաև մեզանից շատերի հետ, այսպես շարունակվելու է այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ անվտանգ սեքսի կատարյալ մեթոդ ստեղծված չէ :Գինեկոլոգները մի ցինիկ կատակ ունեն "ԱՄԵՆԱԱՆՎՏԱՆԳ ՍԵՔՍԸ ՍԵՔՍԻ ԲԱՑԱԿԱՅՈՒԹՅՒՆՆԷ  "...

----------

E-la Via (03.05.2010), Ձայնալար (03.05.2010)

----------


## Freeman

Անձամբ ես դեմ եմ այն դեպքում,եթե երեխայի ծնունդը մոր կյանքին վտանգ չի սպառնում

----------


## My World My Space

> Անձամբ ես դեմ եմ այն դեպքում,եթե երեխայի ծնունդը մոր կյանքին վտանգ չի սպառնում


 + այն դեպքերը երբ հիմնավորված է, որ երեխան ծնվելու է ֆիզիկական ու մտավոր այնպիսի արատներով, որոնց պատճառով նա չի կարող ապրել:

----------

Freeman (11.07.2010), VisTolog (17.06.2010)

----------


## Tornado

Երեւի էս իմ քննարկելու թեման չի, բայց մեկա պիտի գրեմ: 
      Գիտեք ինչ, ես զարմանում եմ էն մայրերի վրա, ովքեր կարող են արհեստական վիժեցում անել: Ասենք էսոր արեցին, բա հետո, չե՞ն ասի "Էսոր երեխաս մի օրական կլիներ", չե՞ն ասի. "Էսօր փոքրիկիս ատամհատիկը կլիներ:", չե՞ն ասի. "Էսօր բալիկս առաջին անգամ «մամա» կասեր:" 
        Ավելի լավա մայրը իր բերանից մի կտոր հացը կտրի տա երեխային, քան՝ աբորտ անի: Մի՞թե երկրի վրա մարդու կյանքից ավելի թանկ բան կա… էն էլ մոր համար: Ի՞նչ ամոթ, ի՞նչ խայտառակություն, դրանք սուտ բաներ են, որոնք իսկական մայրը երոխայի մի հատ "մամա" բառի հետ, կամ երեխայի գլուխը շոյելու հետ չպիտի փոխի: Եւ ի վերջո, իրավունք ու՞նի ապրելու այն մարդը, ով ուրիշին էլ չէ, այլ իր սեփական երեխային զրկում ա էդ իրավունքից… Կանայք, աղջիկներ, մի՞թե աշխարհի երեսին Ձեր երեխայից բացի ուրիշ թանկ բան կա,… հետևուությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ: 
     Եսիմ, դուք, ձեր երեխեն, ինչ ուզում եք արեք:

----------

Freeman (11.07.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Երեւի էս իմ քննարկելու թեման չի, բայց մեկա պիտի գրեմ: 
>       Գիտեք ինչ, ես զարմանում եմ էն մայրերի վրա, ովքեր կարող են արհեստական վիժեցում անել: Ասենք էսոր արեցին, բա հետո, չե՞ն ասի "Էսոր երեխաս մի օրական կլիներ", չե՞ն ասի. "Էսօր փոքրիկիս ատամհատիկը կլիներ:", չե՞ն ասի. "Էսօր բալիկս առաջին անգամ «մամա» կասեր:"


կարծում եմ՝ չէր ասի
ես կողմ եմ աբորտին

----------


## Tornado

> ես կողմ եմ աբորտին


Եթե բոլորը Ձեր նման մտածեին դուք կլինեի՞ք: :Think:

----------

Նաիրուհի (17.06.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

շատերն են իմ նման մտածել ու իրականացրել են, այնուամենայնիվ ես և դուք կանք
իսկ եթե բացառեինք աբորտի հնարավորությունը ու ընտանիքների մեծամասնությունը 9, 10 և ավել երեխա ունենար, հետևանքները ավելի անցանկալի կլինեին

----------


## Tornado

> շատերն են իմ նման մտածել ու իրականացրել են, այնուամենայնիվ ես և դուք կանք
> իսկ եթե բացառեինք աբորտի հնարավորությունը ու ընտանիքների մեծամասնությունը 9, 10 և ավել երեխա ունենար, հետևանքները ավելի անցանկալի կլինեին


Եւ հայերը ընամենը 3.5 միլիոն չէին լինի:

----------

Նաիրուհի (18.06.2010)

----------


## Անահիտ

> Եւ հայերը ընամենը 3.5 միլիոն չէին լինի:


բոլոր երկրներում միջինը 2-3 երեխա են ունենում

----------


## Tornado

> բոլոր երկրներում միջինը 2-3 երեխա են ունենում


Էդ «բոլոր երկրների» բնակչությունը մերինից առնվազն երկու կամ երեք անգամ ավել է:

----------


## Անահիտ

> Էդ «բոլոր երկրների» բնակչությունը մերինից առնվազն երկու կամ երեք անգամ ավել է:


տարածքն ու բյուջեն էլ համապատասխան)

----------


## Tornado

> տարածքն ու բյուջեն էլ համապատասխան)


Տարածքն ու բյուջեն ուղիղ համամատական են բնակուչթյան թվի հետ, իսկ վերջինս հակադարձ համամատական է աբորտների թվի հետ:  :Wink:

----------


## E-la Via

Բավական ժամանակ է ինչ հետևում եմ այս թեմային ու այդպես էլ հարմար չէր լինում այստեղ գրառում անել, վերջապես ստավեց…
Հղիության արհեստական ընդհատմանը կող՞մ եմ… Այո:
Գիտե՞ք ինչ կա… Բոլոր կանայք էլ վաղ թ ուշ կանգնում են այս հարցի շուրջ, ու ոչ մի կնոջ դեռ չեմ հանդիպել, որ այս ընտրության առաջ կանգնած չլինի: Ո՞րն է ավելի լավ, ժամանակին ընդհատել հղիությունը, թե երեխային լույս աշխարհ բերել՝ չկարողանալով ապահովել կյանքի համար անհրաժեշտ մինիմումով, երեխա ունենալ ու այդպես էլ չկարողանալ երեխային երջանկություն տալ, ծնված օրվանից գցել խնդիրների ու հոգսերի տակ, թե ուղղակի սպասել այն ժամանակին, երբ կկարողանաս երեխայով ուրախանալ ու նրան ուրախացնել: Կամ երեխա են ունենում ու մանկատուն հանձնում՝ արդարանալով, որ գոնե երեխային չեն սպանել: Լավ արդարացում է, խոսք չունեմ: Կամ էլ կան չէ "տղա-տղամարդիկ", որ սեքսով են զբաղվում՝ չմտածելով  անգամ պաշտպանվել, հետո էլ չեն ցանկանւմ հարաբերությունները լրջացնել: Իսկ աղջիկն ի՞նչ պետք է  անի այս դեպքում: Չլինի՞ թե պետք ա մտածի բնակչության թիվը մեծացնելու մասին: Գիտեք հեշտ է այստեղ կարծիքներ հայտնել, մեղադրել կամ պաշտպանել… Իրականում միայն տվյալ անհատը գիտի, թե որն է ճիշտ իր համար, միայն կինն է տանում աբորտի ցավերը, այնուհետև պատասխան տալիս դրա հետևանքների համար: Ինչպես նաև հենց կինն է ծնված երեխայի կյանքի համար առաջին պատասխանատուն: Բայց նաև կողմ չեմ, երբ աբորտը սովորություն են դարձնում, միայն այն պատճառով, որ մարդիկ տեղյակ չեն   պաշտպանիչ միջոցների մասին կամ էլ չեն ցանկանում դրանից օգտվել:

Հա, այստեղ կա նաև մի նուրբ երևույթ՝ մեղքի զգացումը…

Եկեղեցին, հասարակական կարծիք այնպես են արել, որ մենք մեզ ամեն ինչի համար պետք է մեղավոր զգանք… Մեղավոր ենք, որ սեքսով ենք զբաղվում, մեղավոր ենք, որ անօրինական երեխա ենք ունենում, մեղավոր ենք, որ աբորտ ենք անում…

Բավական է, թողեք, որ ամեն մեկը ինքը որոշի, թե իր համար որն է լավ, որը վատ, հերիք է սուտ լոզունգներով կամ կեղծ բարոյականությամբ մարդկանց գլուխները աղբով լցնեք:

Ժամանակն է, որ կարողանանք հարգել մարդու ազատ ընտրության իրավունքը:

----------

Ariadna (19.06.2010), Aurora (18.06.2010), Cassiopeia (31.10.2015), Kita (18.06.2010), Morg (30.04.2011), murmushka (19.06.2010), Անահիտ (18.06.2010), Գեա (19.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (19.06.2010)

----------


## Tornado

> Բավական ժամանակ է ինչ հետևում եմ այս թեմային ու այդպես էլ հարմար չէր լինում այստեղ գրառում անել, վերջապես ստավեց…
> Հղիության արհեստական ընդհատմանը կող՞մ եմ… Այո:
> Գիտե՞ք ինչ կա… Բոլոր կանայք էլ վաղ թ ուշ կանգնում են այս հարցի շուրջ, ու ոչ մի կնոջ դեռ չեմ հանդիպել, որ այս ընտրության առաջ կանգնած չլինի: Ո՞րն է ավելի լավ, ժամանակին ընդհատել հղիությունը, թե երեխային լույս աշխարհ բերել՝ չկարողանալով ապահովել կյանքի համար անհրաժեշտ մինիմումով, երեխա ունենալ ու այդպես էլ չկարողանալ երեխային երջանկություն տալ, ծնված օրվանից գցել խնդիրների ու հոգսերի տակ, թե ուղղակի սպասել այն ժամանակին, երբ կկարողանաս երեխայով ուրախանալ ու նրան ուրախացնել: Կամ երեխա են ունենում ու մանկատուն հանձնում՝ արդարանալով, որ գոնե երեխային չեն սպանել: Լավ արդարացում է, խոսք չունեմ: Կամ էլ կան չէ "տղա-տղամարդիկ", որ սեքսով են զբաղվում՝ չմտածելով  անգամ պաշտպանվել, հետո էլ չեն ցանկանւմ հարաբերությունները լրջացնել: Իսկ աղջիկն ի՞նչ պետք է  անի այս դեպքում: Չլինի՞ թե պետք ա մտածի բնակչության թիվը մեծացնելու մասին: Գիտեք հեշտ է այստեղ կարծիքներ հայտնել, մեղադրել կամ պաշտպանել… Իրականում միայն տվյալ անհատը գիտի, թե որն է ճիշտ իր համար, միայն կինն է տանում աբորտի ցավերը, այնուհետև պատասխան տալիս դրա հետևանքների համար: Ինչպես նաև հենց կինն է ծնված երեխայի կյանքի համար առաջին պատասխանատուն: Բայց նաև կողմ չեմ, երբ աբորտը սովորություն են դարձնում, միայն այն պատճառով, որ մարդիկ տեղյակ չեն   պաշտպանիչ միջոցների մասին կամ էլ չեն ցանկանում դրանից օգտվել:
> 
> Հա, այստեղ կա նաև մի նուրբ երևույթ՝ մեղքի զգացումը…
> 
> Եկեղեցին, հասարակական կարծիք այնպես են արել, որ մենք մեզ ամեն ինչի համար պետք է մեղավոր զգանք… Մեղավոր ենք, որ սեքսով ենք զբաղվում, մեղավոր ենք, որ անօրինական երեխա ենք ունենում, մեղավոր ենք, որ աբորտ ենք անում…
> 
> Բավական է, թողեք, որ ամեն մեկը ինքը որոշի, թե իր համար որն է լավ, որը վատ, հերիք է սուտ լոզունգներով կամ կեղծ բարոյականությամբ մարդկանց գլուխները աղբով լցնեք:
> ...


Իսկ դեռ չծնված երեխայի լավի ու վատի մասին ո՞վ պիտի մտածի:




> սուտ լոզունգներով կամ կեղծ բարոյականությամբ


Ցայսօր ակումբցիներից եւ ո՛չ մեկի անբարոյականությունը չի՛ ապացուցվել:

----------


## Aurora

Երբեք մի ասեք՚ երբեք։ Կգա մի օր ինքներդ կկանգնեք այս հարցի արաջ, հետո կկարդաք ձեր իսկ գրած մեղադրանքներն ու ցավ կզգաք, ինչպես որ հիմա ցավ են ապրում այդ քայլին գնացած շատ կանայք կարդալով այս թեման, որովհետեվ առանց ձեր մեղադրանքների էլ մեղքի զգացումը կրծում  է նրանց ներսից։ Թողեք հանգիստ այս թեման, որովհետեվ այն շատ անձնական է ու բարոյախրատական խոսքերը լրիվ անտեղի են, որովհետեվ միեվնույն է՚ լինելու բանը կլինի։

----------

Morg (30.04.2011)

----------


## Tornado

> Երբեք մի ասեք՚ երբեք։ Կգա մի օր ինքներդ կկանգնեք այս հարցի արաջ, հետո կկարդաք ձեր իսկ գրած մեղադրանքներն ու ցավ կզգաք, ինչպես որ հիմա ցավ են ապրում այդ քայլին գնացած շատ կանայք կարդալով այս թեման, որովհետեվ առանց ձեր մեղադրանքների էլ մեղքի զգացումը կրծում  է նրանց ներսից։ Թողեք հանգիստ այս թեման, որովհետեվ այն շատ անձնական է ու բարոյախրատական խոսքերը լրիվ անտեղի են, որովհետեվ միեվնույն է՚ լինելու բանը կլինի։





> Երբեք մի ասեք՚ երբեք։


Դուք Ձեր ասածին արդեն հակասեցիք:




> հիմա ցավ են ապրում այդ քայլին գնացած շատ կանայք կարդալով այս թեման, որովհետեվ առանց ձեր մեղադրանքների էլ մեղքի զգացումը կրծում  է նրանց ներսից։


 Իսկ հնարավո՞ր չէ, որ ոմանք կարդալով այս թեման, հետ կանգնեն նման արարքներից:




> Թողեք հանգիստ այս թեման,


Ֆորումը եղել է, կա, եւ կլինի թեմաներ քննարկելու համար:
Իսկ եթե ոմանց այն ցավ է պատճառում, մենք չենք պատրաստվում, եւ իրավունք չունենք նրանց գամել անարգանքի սյունին: Թո՛ղ պարզապես չբացեն այս թեման: :Wink:

----------


## Գեա

[/QUOTE][QUOTE=Tornado;2034416]Երեւի էս իմ քննարկելու թեման չի, բայց մեկա պիտի գրեմ: 


> Գիտեք ինչ, ես զարմանում եմ էն մայրերի վրա, ովքեր կարող են արհեստական վիժեցում անել: Ասենք էսոր արեցին, բա հետո, չե՞ն ասի "Էսոր երեխաս մի օրական կլիներ", չե՞ն ասի. "Էսօր փոքրիկիս ատամհատիկը կլիներ:", չե՞ն ասի. "Էսօր բալիկս առաջին անգամ «մամա» կասեր:" 
>         Ավելի լավա մայրը իր բերանից մի կտոր հացը կտրի տա երեխային, քան՝ աբորտ անի: Մի՞թե երկրի վրա մարդու կյանքից ավելի թանկ բան կա… էն էլ մոր համար: Ի՞նչ ամոթ, ի՞նչ խայտառակություն, դրանք սուտ բաներ են, որոնք իսկական մայրը երոխայի մի հատ "մամա" բառի հետ, կամ երեխայի գլուխը շոյելու հետ չպիտի փոխի: Եւ ի վերջո, իրավունք ու՞նի ապրելու այն մարդը, ով ուրիշին էլ չէ, այլ իր սեփական երեխային զրկում ա էդ իրավունքից… Կանայք, աղջիկներ, մի՞թե աշխարհի երեսին Ձեր երեխայից բացի ուրիշ թանկ բան կա,… հետևուությունները թողնում եմ ձեզ: 
>      Եսիմ, դուք, ձեր երեխեն, ինչ ուզում եք արեք:

----------


## Գեա

> Երեւի էս իմ քննարկելու թեման չի,


ինչու Ձեր քննարկելու թեման չէ,կարելի է հետաքրքրվել:գուցե տղամարդ եք,որը չի զգում ստեղծված կյանքը ընդհատելու որոշման պատասխանատվությունը?ինչպես շատ տղամարդիք:
Թե եթերային դեռահաս օրիորդ եք ,որը չի ճաշակել կին-տղամարդ "անպատասխանատու-գործողության"հետևանքները:
Աբորտի պատասխանատվությթւնը չի կարելի թողնել ՄԻԱՅՆ կնոջ փխրուն ուսերին:ՈՉ ՄԻ ԿԻՆ ԱԲՈՐՏԻ ՉԻ ԳՆՈՒՄ ՈՒԱԽՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ:ՆԱ ԴԱ ԱՆՈՒՄ Է ՍՏԻՊՎԱԾ`ԵԼՆԵԼՈՎ ՀԱՆԳԱՄԱՆՔՆԵՐԻՑ: ՈՒ ԵԹԵ ՏՂԱՄԱՐԴԸ ԱԲՈՐՏԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ ՄՈՌԱՆՈՒՄ Է ԱՆՄԻՋԱՊԵՍ, ԳՈՒՄԱՐԸ ՏԱԼՈՒՑ ԿԱՄ ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ ԴԵՊՔՈՒՄ ԿՆՈՋԸ ԲԺՇԿԻ ՄՈՏ ՈՒՂԵԿՑԵԼՈՒՑ ՀԵՏՈ, ապա կնոջ հոգին նվվում է շատ երկար ժամանակ:Կա կանանց մի մեծ բանակ որը ընկնում է դեպրեսիայի մեջ :գոյություն ունի նաև այսպիսի դիագնոզ`հետ աբորտային Պսիխոզ:և դա հանդիպում է հատկապես այն կանանց մոտ ովքեր այդ ամենը տանում են մենակ առանց "մեղավոր" տղամարդու այսպես կոչված поддержка-ի:

----------

E-la Via (19.06.2010), Kita (19.06.2010), murmushka (19.06.2010), Նարե (19.06.2010), Ֆոտոն (19.06.2010)

----------


## Tornado

> ինչու Ձեր քննարկելու թեման չէ,կարելի է հետաքրքրվել:գուցե տղամարդ եք,որը չի զգում ստեղծված կյանքը ընդհատելու որոշման պատասխանատվությունը?ինչպես շատ տղամարդիք:
> Թե եթերային դեռահաս օրիորդ եք ,որը չի ճաշակել կին-տղամարդ "անպատասխանատու-գործողության"հետևանքները:
> Աբորտի պատասխանատվությթւնը չի կարելի թողնել ՄԻԱՅՆ կնոջ փխրուն ուսերին:ՈՉ ՄԻ ԿԻՆ ԱԲՈՐՏԻ ՉԻ ԳՆՈՒՄ ՈՒԱԽՈՒԹՅԱՄԲ:ՆԱ ԴԱ ԱՆՈՒՄ Է ՍՏԻՊՎԱԾ`ԵԼՆԵԼՈՎ ՀԱՆԳԱՄԱՆՔՆԵՐԻՑ: ՈՒ ԵԹԵ ՏՂԱՄԱՐԴԸ ԱԲՈՐՏԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ ՄՈՌԱՆՈՒՄ Է ԱՆՄԻՋԱՊԵՍ, ԳՈՒՄԱՐԸ ՏԱԼՈՒՑ ԿԱՄ ԼԱՎԱԳՈՒՅՆ ԴԵՊՔՈՒՄ ԿՆՈՋԸ ԲԺՇԿԻ ՄՈՏ ՈՒՂԵԿՑԵԼՈՒՑ ՀԵՏՈ, ապա կնոջ հոգին նվվում է շատ երկար ժամանակ:Կա կանանց մի մեծ բանակ որը ընկնում է դեպրեսիայի մեջ :գոյություն ունի նաև այսպիսի դիագնոզ`հետ աբորտային Պսիխոզ:և դա հանդիպում է հատկապես այն կանանց մոտ ովքեր այդ ամենը տանում են մենակ առանց "մեղավոր" տղամարդու այսպես կոչված поддержка-ի:






> որը չի զգում ստեղծված կյանքը ընդհատելու որոշման պատասխանատվությունը


Թեման ինքնասպանության մասին չէ:




> Թե եթերային դեռահաս օրիորդ եք


«Դեռահաս» բառը արդեն իսկ խոսում է տարիքի մասին: Ոստի՝ կամ դեռահաս աղջիկ, կամ՝ օրիորդ:/Հարցերի դեպքում համացեք «Զանազան լեզվական հարցեր» թեմա/:




> հետ աբորտային Պսիխոզ


 :Think:  Հավանաբար հետաբորտային փսիխոսն ի նկատի ունեիք: Այնպես չէ՞:




> գուցե տղամարդ եք,որը չի զգում ստեղծված կյանքը ընդհատելու որոշման պատասխանատվությունը?ինչպես շատ տղամարդիք:


Ո՛չ մեկ, ո՛չ մյուսը: Պատկանում եմ արական սեռին, տարիքս՝ ավատարի ներքեւում: :Wink:

----------


## Գեա

> Թեման ինքնասպանության մասին չէ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> «Դեռահաս» բառը արդեն իսկ խոսում է տարիքի մասին: Ոստի՝ կամ դեռահաս աղջիկ, կամ՝ օրիորդ:/Հարցերի դեպքում համացեք «Զանազան լեզվական հարցեր» թեմա/:
> 
> օ
> 
> ...


ես չէի էլ կասկածում ,որ դուք տղամարդ եք՝առանց ավատարին նայելու…

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> ես չէի էլ կասկածում ,որ դուք տղամարդ եք՝առանց ավատարին նայելու…


Դեռ տղամարդ չի  :Jpit: 

Կարծում եմ բացի այն, որ աբորտի են գնում շատ կանայք կյանքի սոցիալական պայմաններից ելնելով կա նաև շատ ավելի լուրջ պատճառ, որի դեպքում _փառք_ է, որ կա նման միջոց: Դա այն դեպքն է, երբ կնոջ առողջությանը լուրջ վտանգ է սպառնում, եթե հղիությունը շարունակվում է, ինչպես նաև պտղի ոչ նորմալ զարգացումը: Իմ հարազատներից մեկը այդ քայլին գնաց երբ հղիությունը արդեն 6 ամսում էր, երկու բալիկ արդեն ուներ և այնպես չի որ դրա քաղցրությունը չգիտեր, պարզապես այդպես էին ճիշտ գտել և ինքը, և ամուսինը: Ու չկարծեք հղիության 6 ամսին հասնելը հեշտ է կնոջ օրգանիզմի համար կամ այդքանից հետո այդ քայլին գնալը: Բայց ինչու երեխայի ծնվելուց հետո տանջել և քեզ և այդ անօգանական արարածին, որը այդպես էլ կյանքից բան չէր հասկանալու, միայն խղճին տրվել? Իսկ ես անխիղճ արարք եմ համարում հակառակը: Ու դա ոչ մի ձևով չխանգարեց, որպեսզի մի տարի անց ունենան ևս մի բալիկ: :Love: 
Երեխան ծնվելուց հետո է միայն կոչվում երեխա բժշխկական տերմիններով:

----------

E-la Via (29.06.2010)

----------


## Գեա

[QUOTE=Tornado;2036061]Թեման ինքնասպանության մասին չէ:
ՓԱՌՔ ԱՍՏԾՈ, որ ինքնասպանության մասին չէ

----------


## Tornado

> Դեռ տղամարդ չի 
> 
> Կարծում եմ բացի այն, որ աբորտի են գնում շատ կանայք կյանքի սոցիալական պայմաններից ելնելով կա նաև շատ ավելի լուրջ պատճառ, որի դեպքում _փառք_ է, որ կա նման միջոց: Դա այն դեպքն է, երբ կնոջ առողջությանը լուրջ վտանգ է սպառնում, եթե հղիությունը շարունակվում է, ինչպես նաև պտղի ոչ նորմալ զարգացումը: Իմ հարազատներից մեկը այդ քայլին գնաց երբ հղիությունը արդեն 6 ամսում էր, երկու բալիկ արդեն ուներ և այնպես չի որ դրա քաղցրությունը չգիտեր, պարզապես այդպես էին ճիշտ գտել և ինքը, և ամուսինը: Ու չկարծեք հղիության 6 ամսին հասնելը հեշտ է կնոջ օրգանիզմի համար կամ այդքանից հետո այդ քայլին գնալը: Բայց ինչու երեխայի ծնվելուց հետո տանջել և քեզ և այդ անօգանական արարածին, որը այդպես էլ կյանքից բան չէր հասկանալու, միայն խղճին տրվել? Իսկ ես անխիղճ արարք եմ համարում հակառակը: Ու դա ոչ մի ձևով չխանգարեց, որպեսզի մի տարի անց ունենան ևս մի բալիկ:
> Երեխան ծնվելուց հետո է միայն կոչվում երեխա բժշխկական տերմիններով:





> Դա այն դեպքն է, երբ կնոջ առողջությանը լուրջ վտանգ է սպառնում


Եթե այնպիսի վիճակ է, որի դեպքում մյուս բոլոր միջոցներն օգտագործելն ապարդյուն է, ապա, արդեն որոշումը պիտի կատարվի ըստ կնոջ ցանկության. շատ կանայք կարող են զոհել սեփական կյանքը՝ երեխային կյանք շնորհելու համար:




> Բայց ինչու երեխայի ծնվելուց հետո տանջել և քեզ և այդ անօգանական արարածին, որը այդպես էլ կյանքից բան չէր հասկանալու, միայն խղճին տրվել? Իսկ ես անխիղճ արարք եմ համարում հակառակը:


Մեր օրերում շատ-շատ են բնածին արատներով երեխաները եւ չափահասները, սակայն եթե երեխան պիտի ծնվի առանց գլխի կամ առանց գլխուղեղի, աբորտ անելը խելքին մոտ է, իսկ եթե, ասենք, ծնվելու է առանց մի ոտքի թաթի, կամ՝ ականջները փակ, նրան կյանքից զրկելը առնվազն անմտություն կլինի:  :Wink:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Եթե այնպիսի վիճակ է, որի դեպքում մյուս բոլոր միջոցներն օգտագործելն ապարդյուն է, ապա արդեն որոշումը պիտի կատարվի ըստ կնոջ ցանկության, շատ կանայք կարող են զոհել սեփական կյանքը՝ երեխային կյանք շնորհելու համար:
> 
> 
> 
> Մեր օրերում շատ-շատ են բնածին արատներով երեխաները եւ չափահասները, սակայն եթե երեխան պիտի ծնվի առանց գլխի կամ առանց գլխուղեղի, աբորտ անելը խելքին մոտ է, իսկ եթե, ասենք, ծնվելու է առանց մի ոտքի թաթի, կամ՝ ականջները փակ, նրան կյանքից զրկելը առնվազն անմտություն կլինի:


 Շատ կանայք հենց հղիանալով արդեն զոհում են իրենց կյանքը.... դա բայց ես թեմայի բան չի:

Արի դու մնա քո համոզմանը: Հուսամ  տարիների հետ, մանավանդ, երբ կունենաս սեփական ընտանիքդ կհասկանաս ես թեմայում տեղ գտած շատ գրվածքներ:

----------


## Գեա

> Թեման ինքնասպանության մասին չէ:


Փառք աստծո, որ խոսքը ինքնասպանության մասին չէ:Բայց պետք չէ մեղադրական քարոզ կարդալ կանանց և աղջիկների գլխին,աբորտի պատասխանատվությունը հավասարապես պետք է կրի նաև տղամարդը






> «Դեռահաս» բառը արդեն իսկ խոսում է տարիքի մասին: Ոստի՝ կամ դեռահաս աղջիկ, կամ՝ օրիորդ:/Հարցերի դեպքում համացեք «Զանազան լեզվական հարցեր» թեմա/:


օրիորդությունը ֆիզիոլոգիական վիճակ է և տարիքի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի :Օրիորդ կարող է լինել ինչպես դեռահասը այնպես էլ իգական սեռի 40 ամյա ներկայացուցիչը,եթե սեռական կյանքով չի ապրում:




> Հավանաբար հետաբորտային փսիխոսն ի նկատի ունեիք: Այնպես չէ՞:


այո,ի նկատի ունեմ հետաբորտային փսիխոզը,և ինչպես էլ այն գրվի դրանից նրա դաժանության աստիճանը չի փոխվում:Ես ճանաչում էի մի աղջկա ,որը հղիանալուց հետո լքվեց"սիրած"տղայի կողմից:Ստիպված դիմեց աբորտի...և հետո մի քանի տարի բուժվում էր`հոգեկան հավասարակշռությունը վերականգնելու համար:Իսկ նույն ընթացքում նախկին ընկերը շարունակում էր "բարեհաջող"կերպով բեղմնավորել այլ կանանց ու աղջիկների:
Հիմա ով է մեղավոր տվյալ աբորտի համար տղան թե աղջիկը?





> Ո՛չ մեկ, ո՛չ մյուսը: Պատկանում եմ արական սեռին, տարիքս՝ ավատարի ներքեւում:


Ես չէի էլ կասկածում ,որ ԴւքՑտղամարդ եք:

----------


## Tornado

> Շատ կանայք հենց հղիանալով արդեն զոհում են իրենց կյանքը.... դա բայց ես թեմայի բան չի:
> 
> Արի դու մնա քո համոզմանը: Հուսամ  տարիների հետ, մանավանդ, երբ կունենաս սեփական ընտանիքդ կհասկանաս ես թեմայում տեղ գտած շատ գրվածքներ:


Ես շատ լավ հասկանում եմ, թեմայի բոլոր գրառումները, նաեւ հասկանում եմ, որ միայն մեկնաբանելը շատ հեշտ է, բայց կա մի բայց. բնության կողմից մարդուն տրված է գիըակցություն, որը օգտագործելով կարելի է խուսափել անցանկալի հղիութունից, հազար եղանակ կա, չթվեմ, ու եթե էդքանից հետո կինը հղիացել է, ապա՝ ընկել էս՝ քաշի:
    Նաեւ պարզ է, որ եթե հղի կինը ծխի, խմի, եսիմ ինչեր անի՝ երեխայի մասին մտածելու համար իրեն նեղություն չտա՝  երեխան էլ արատավոր կծնվի, ու նման դեպքերում մեղավորը միայն կինն է՝ ով կհատուցի ստվերի պես անբաժան մեղքի զգացումով:  :Wink:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Ես շատ լավ հասկանում եմ, թեմայի բոլոր գրառումները, նաեւ հասկանում եմ, որ միայն մեկնաբանելը շատ հեշտ է, բայց կա մի բայց. բնության կողմից մարդուն տրված է գիըակցություն, որը օգտագործելով կարելի է խուսափել անցանկալի հղիութունից, հազար եղանակ կա, չթվեմ, ու եթե էդքանից հետո կինը հղիացել է, ապա՝ ընկել էս՝ քաշի:
>     Նաեւ պարզ է, որ եթե հղի կինը ծխի, խմի, եսիմ ինչեր անի՝ երեխայի մասին մտածելու համար իրեն նեղություն չտա՝  երեխան էլ արատավոր կծնվի, ու նման դեպքերում մեղավորը միայն կինն է՝ ով կհատուցի ստվերի պես անբաժան մեղքի զգացումով:


Հետաքրքիր տղա ես համա  :Jpit: 
Այո տրված է գիտակցություն, որով էլ շարժվում է արարքը գործելուց կամ ինչպես դու ես ասում քաշում է ու գնում է այն քայլին, որը ճիշտ է գտնում հենց ինքը, այլ ոչ թե դու կամ ես: 
Արատավոր երեխաների զարգացումը միայն քո թվարկածներից չի առաջանում, որքան էլ որ դրանք են համարվում առաջնային:

Ես էլ պաս ես թեմայից:

----------


## Հինատա

> մարդուն տրված է գիըակցություն, որը օգտագործելով կարելի է խուսափել անցանկալի հղիութունից:


Մենք սովորական մահկանացուներ ենք ու այդ գիտակցությունը սիրահարված ժամանակ, չէ ավելի ճիշտ սիրահարվածների ուղեղը, եթե մինչ այդ աշխատում էր 4 տոկոսով, ապա դրանից հետո ուղեղը աշխատում է երկու տոկոսով: Եթե ասում ես գիտակցություն ունեն թող մտածեն, եթե այդպես լիներ մեղսավոր մարդ չէր լինի: :Wink:

----------

Lord (20.06.2010), Անահիտ (21.06.2010)

----------


## Tornado

> Մենք սովորական մահկանացուներ ենք ու այդ գիտակցությունը սիրահարված ժամանակ, չէ ավելի ճիշտ սիրահարվածների ուղեղը, եթե մինչ այդ աշխատում էր 4 տոկոսով, ապա դրանից հետո ուղեղը աշխատում է երկու տոկոսով: Եթե ասում ես գիտակցություն ունեն թող մտածեն, եթե այդպես լիներ մեղսավոր մարդ չէր լինի:





> եթե այդպես լիներ մեղսավոր մարդ չէր լինի:


Ուրիշի մեղքերի պատճառով ինչի՞ պիտի անմեղ արարածը տուժի: 
Մ՞եղք ես գործել, եղբայր ջան, բարի եղիր քաշիր: Էս դեպքում՝ բարի եղիր երեխային պահիր:  :Wink:

----------


## Հինատա

> Ուրիշի մեղքերի պատճառով ինչի՞ պիտի անմեղ արարածը տուժի: 
> Մ՞եղք ես գործել, եղբայր ջան, բարի եղիր քաշիր: Էս դեպքում՝ բարի եղիր երեխային պահիր:


Համամիտ եմ, բայց ո՞վ ասաց, որ պետք է անմեղ արարածը տուժի, ես իմ գրառման մեջ նմանատիպ արտահայտություն չեմ տեսնում: :Smile:

----------


## Tornado

> Համամիտ եմ, բայց ո՞վ ասաց, որ պետք է անմեղ արարածը տուժի, ես իմ գրառման մեջ նմանատիպ արտահայտություն չեմ տեսնում:


Ես նախ ասում էի, որ  գիտակցություն գոյություն ունի, ինչն օգտագործելով կարելի խուսափել անցանկալի հղություններից, նաեւ՝ աբորտներից: Ի պատասխան իմ գրառման Դուք պնդեցիք, որ սիրահարված ժամանակ ուղեղը կիսով չափ է աշխատում/հետաքրքիր նորություն/, եւ եթե իմ ասածով լիներ, մեղսավոր չէր լինի: Հիմա Ձեր գրառման ենթատեքստից բխում է այն, որ երբեմն մարդիկ առանց գիտակցելու են մեղք գործում, իսկ ես էլ դրան պատասխանեցի, որ ուրիշի մեղքի պատճառով անմեղ արարածը չպիտի տուժի: Հուսով եմ, միտքս ըմբռնելի շարադրեցի :Smile: :

----------


## Հինատա

> Ես նախ ասում էի, որ  գիտակցություն գոյություն ունի, ինչն օգտագործելով կարելի խուսափել անցանկալի հղություններից, նաեւ՝ աբորտներից: Ի պատասխան իմ գրառման Դուք պնդեցիք, որ սիրահարված ժամանակ ուղեղը կիսով չափ է աշխատում/հետաքրքիր նորություն/, եւ եթե իմ ասածով լիներ, մեղսավոր չէր լինի: Հիմա Ձեր գրառման ենթատեքստից բխում է այն, որ երբեմն մարդիկ առանց գիտակցելու են մեղք գործում, իսկ ես էլ դրան պատասխանեցի, որ ուրիշի մեղքի պատճառով անմեղ արարածը չպիտի տուժի: Հուսով եմ, միտքս ըմբռնելի շարադրեցի:


Ձեր հույսերը արդարացան: :Smile:

----------


## Lord

> Ուրիշի մեղքերի պատճառով ինչի՞ պիտի անմեղ արարածը տուժի: 
> Մ՞եղք ես գործել, եղբայր ջան, բարի եղիր քաշիր: Էս դեպքում՝ բարի եղիր երեխային պահիր:


եթե ճիշտ ժամանակին են հղիությունը ընդհատում ոչ մի անմեղ արարածի մասին էլ խոսք չի կարող գնալ դա նույն է ինչ որ ասես եթե չեն հղիանում ապա երեխաներին սպանում են, ոչ մի սպանություն էլ չկա դրա մեջ

----------

Morg (30.04.2011), Հինատա (20.06.2010), Շինարար (20.06.2010)

----------


## Tornado

> եթե ճիշտ ժամանակին են հղիությունը ընդհատում ոչ մի անմեղ արարածի մասին էլ խոսք չի կարող գնալ դա նույն է ինչ որ ասես եթե չեն հղիանում ապա երեխաներին սպանում են, ոչ մի սպանություն էլ չկա դրա մեջ



Եթե խոսքը գնում է առաջին երկու ամսվա մասին, ապա հասկանալի է: 




> դա նույն է ինչ որ ասես եթե չեն հղիանում ապա երեխաներին սպանում են


"Երեխա", ավելի ճիշտ՝ սաղմ է կոչվում երկու՝ արական եւ իգական սեռական բջիջների միավորումից առաջացած գոյացությունը/կարծում եմ՝ ինձնից լավ կիմանաք/, իսկ երբ չեն հղիանում, ապա՝ կամ դա տեղի չի ունեցել, կամ՝ եղել է, բայց՝ հաջորդ փուլերը ինչ-ինչ պատռճառներով տեղի չի ունեցել:

Մեր խոսքը չի գնում երկու բջիջների մասին, այլ՝ երեւույթի, ինչը իր ցանկալիությամբ չի փայլում:

----------


## Lord

> Եթե խոսքը գնում է առաջին երկու ամսվա մասին, ապա հասկանալի է: 
> 
> 
> 
> "Երեխա", ավելի ճիշտ՝ սաղմ է կոչվում երկու՝ արական եւ իգական սեռական բջիջների միավորումից առաջացած գոյացությունը/կարծում եմ՝ ինձնից լավ կիմանաք/, իսկ երբ չեն հղիանում, ապա՝ կամ դա տեղի չի ունեցել, կամ՝ եղել է, բայց՝ հաջորդ փուլերը ինչ-ինչ պատռճառներով տեղի չի ունեցել:
> 
> Մեր խոսքը չի գնում երկու բջիջների մասին, այլ՝ երեւույթի, ինչը իր ցանկալիությամբ չի փայլում:


ես կոնկրետ սաղմի կամ ապագա երեխային ի նկատի չունեի, ես ասում եմ որ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա նրա մեջ եթե մարդ գիտակցում է որ իր պագա երեխային չի կարող նորմալ կյանք ապահովի և չի թողնում որ երեխա ձևավորի, ամեն օր բոլորս էլ տեսնում ենք փողոցում «անտեր» երեխաների, որոնք տուն չունեն, և փող հավաքելով մի կերպ գոյատևում են, իմ կարծիքով եթե պիտի երեխա ունենան և այդպես պահեն, ապա աբոռտը ավելի լավ տարբերակ է

----------


## Tornado

> ես կոնկրետ սաղմի կամ ապագա երեխային ի նկատի չունեի, ես ասում եմ որ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա նրա մեջ եթե մարդ գիտակցում է որ իր պագա երեխային չի կարող նորմալ կյանք ապահովի և չի թողնում որ երեխա ձևավորի, ամեն օր բոլորս էլ տեսնում ենք փողոցում «անտեր» երեխաների, որոնք տուն չունեն, և փող հավաքելով մի կերպ գոյատևում են, իմ կարծիքով եթե պիտի երեխա ունենան և այդպես պահեն, ապա աբոռտը ավելի լավ տարբերակ է


Իսկ փորձե՞լ եք այդ «անտեր» երեխաներին հարցնել, չեմ կարծում նրանք կգերադասեին գոյություն չունենալ: Վերջապես մանկատներ կան:  :Wink:

----------


## Lord

> Իսկ եթե այդ երեխաների՞ն հարցնեք, չեմ կարծում նրանք կգերադասեին գոյություն չունենալ: Վերջապես մանկատներ կան:


ամեն մարդ էլ ուզում է ապրել: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մանկատներին քո կարծիքով երեխան այնտեղ նորրմալ կյանք կունենա, չեմ կարծում, ուղակի մարդիկ պետք է գիտակցեն իրենց արարքների հետևանքները

----------


## Tornado

> ամեն մարդ էլ ուզում է ապրել: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է մանկատներին քո կարծիքով երեխան այնտեղ նորրմալ կյանք կունենա, չեմ կարծում, ուղակի մարդիկ պետք է գիտակցեն իրենց արարքների հետևանքները





> ուղակի մարդիկ պետք է գիտակցեն իրենց արարքների հետևանքները


Ամեն ինչ հենց դրանից է սկսվում: Պետք է ուղեղով մտածել, այլ ոչ՝ ուրիշ բանով: Բնազդները արտաքին միջավայր հանելուց առաջ նախ պետք է անցկացնել ուղեղի միջով: Գրառումներiցս մեկում նշել էի:  :Wink:

----------


## Lord

> Ամեն ինչ հենց դրանից է սկսվում: Պետք է ուղեղով մտածել, այլ ոչ՝ ուրիշ բանով: Բնազդները արտաքին միջավայր հանելուց առաջ նախ պետք է անցկացնել ուղեղի միջով: Գրառումներiցս մեկում նշել էի:


Քո տարիքում է դա հաշտ է ստացվում, բայց համամիտ եմ ամեն ինչ պետք է մտածված անել :Ok:

----------


## Tornado

> Քո տարիքում է դա հաշտ է ստացվում, բայց համամիտ եմ ամեն ինչ պետք է մտածված անել


Տարիքն էստեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Էս էն թեմանա, որից գոնե 13 եւ ավելի տարեկան ցանկացած մարդ պետք ա գոնե մինիմալ ինֆորմացված լինի: :Wink:   /Արդեն օֆֆթոփներ են գրվում ::}: /

----------


## Lord

> Տարիքն էստեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Էս էն թեմանա, որից գոնե 13 եւ ավելի տարեկան ցանկացած մարդ պետք ա գոնե մինիմալ ինֆորմացված լինի:  /Արդեն օֆֆթոփներ են գրվում/


ես ինֆորմացված լինելու հետ չէի, ես ի բնազդները կառավարելու հետ էի

----------


## Tornado

> Քո տարիքում է դա հաշտ է ստացվում, բայց համամիտ եմ ամեն ինչ պետք է մտածված անել





> Քո տարիքում է դա հաշտ է ստացվում


Ճիշտն ասած նախադասությանն այդքան ուշադրություն չէի դարձրել, վերընթերցելուց նոր նկատեցի, որ պետք է «հեշտ» գրված լիներ:
Համենայն դեպս տարիքը ստեղ էլ կապ չունի, բնազդը պնազդ ա: :Wink:  Հակառակը, չափահասը ավել լավ պիտի որ իրան կառավարի: :Think:  Եսիմ, չափահաս չեմ եղել, չգիտեմ: :Smile:

----------


## min-mak

Հարգարժան ֆորումի անդամներ խնդրում եմ պատասխանեք հարցիս, և որքան հնարավոր է շուտ:
Իմ ծանոթներից մեկը 2 օր առաջ խմել է 10 կոճակ "Սայկոտեկ" տեսակի դեղամիջոց հղիությունը ընդհատելու նպատակով, նույն օրը ունեցել է ուժեղ արունահոսություն և ցավ, բայց հաջորդ 2 օրերին, այսինքն երեկ և այսօր արյունը սկսել է շատ քիչ գալ, բայց ուժեղացել է ցավերը մեջքի հատվածում: Դեղերը խմելու օրը ունեցել է տաքություն բայց հաջորդ օրերին տաքությունը իջել է, ավելացնեմ նաև որ այս օրերը համընկել է դաշտանի օրերի հետ, հարցս հետևյալն է, նորմալ է արդյոք նման ընթացքը???????
Եվ ընդհանուր առմամբ խնդրում եմ մի քիչ գրեք այդ "Սայկոտեկ" կոչվող դեղահաբի մասին, դրա հետևանքների մասին: Եթե ակումբում կան կանայք որ օգտագործել են կամ իրենց ծանոթներից օգտագործել են տվյալ դեղամիջոցը թող գրեն դրա նորմալ ընթացքի մասին:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Հարգարժան ֆորումի անդամներ խնդրում եմ պատասխանեք հարցիս, և որքան հնարավոր է շուտ:
> Իմ ծանոթներից մեկը 2 օր առաջ խմել է 10 կոճակ "Սայկոտեկ" տեսակի դեղամիջոց հղիությունը ընդհատելու նպատակով, նույն օրը ունեցել է ուժեղ արունահոսություն և ցավ, բայց հաջորդ 2 օրերին, այսինքն երեկ և այսօր արյունը սկսել է շատ քիչ գալ, բայց ուժեղացել է ցավերը մեջքի հատվածում: Դեղերը խմելու օրը ունեցել է տաքություն բայց հաջորդ օրերին տաքությունը իջել է, ավելացնեմ նաև որ այս օրերը համընկել է դաշտանի օրերի հետ, հարցս հետևյալն է, նորմալ է արդյոք նման ընթացքը???????
> Եվ ընդհանուր առմամբ խնդրում եմ մի քիչ գրեք այդ "Սայկոտեկ" կոչվող դեղահաբի մասին, դրա հետևանքների մասին: Եթե ակումբում կան կանայք որ օգտագործել են կամ իրենց ծանոթներից օգտագործել են տվյալ դեղամիջոցը թող գրեն դրա նորմալ ընթացքի մասին:


Կարծում եմ այդ հարցերի պատասխանը կարող է տալ միայն գինեկոլոգը՝ այն էլ հղիին կամ նախկին հղիին քննելուց հետո։ Ու հղիության ընդհատումը խաղուպար չի, անպայման պետք է խորհրդակցել բժշկի հետ, քանի որ բացի պտղի մահից, վտանգվում է նաև հղիի կյանքը։

----------

min-mak (18.02.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Հարգարժան ֆորումի անդամներ խնդրում եմ պատասխանեք հարցիս, և որքան հնարավոր է շուտ:
> Իմ ծանոթներից մեկը 2 օր առաջ խմել է 10 կոճակ "Սայկոտեկ" տեսակի դեղամիջոց հղիությունը ընդհատելու նպատակով, նույն օրը ունեցել է ուժեղ արունահոսություն և ցավ, բայց հաջորդ 2 օրերին, այսինքն երեկ և այսօր արյունը սկսել է շատ քիչ գալ, բայց ուժեղացել է ցավերը մեջքի հատվածում: Դեղերը խմելու օրը ունեցել է տաքություն բայց հաջորդ օրերին տաքությունը իջել է, ավելացնեմ նաև որ այս օրերը համընկել է դաշտանի օրերի հետ, հարցս հետևյալն է, նորմալ է արդյոք նման ընթացքը???????
> Եվ ընդհանուր առմամբ խնդրում եմ մի քիչ գրեք այդ "Սայկոտեկ" կոչվող դեղահաբի մասին, դրա հետևանքների մասին: Եթե ակումբում կան կանայք որ օգտագործել են կամ իրենց ծանոթներից օգտագործել են տվյալ դեղամիջոցը թող գրեն դրա նորմալ ընթացքի մասին:


 պրեպարատի անունը ոչ թե սայկոտեկ է այլ սայտոտեկ,իրականում ստեղծված է ոչ թե աբորտների այլ ստամոքսի խոցի բուժման համար, քանի որ ակտիվ գործող նյութը նպաստում է ստամքոսի լորձաթաղանթի պաշտպանությանը:կողմնակի ազդեցությունից է արգանդի պատի տոնուսի բարձրացումը,մեծ դոզաների օգտագործման դեպքում կարող է բերել նրան, որ բեղմնավորված ձուն պոկվի  արգանդի պատից ու դուրս մղվի:Պրեպարատը պետք է օգտագործել միայն բժշկի հսկողության տակ, որովհետև
1)Վիժում բերելու համար մեծ դոզաներ են պետք( ստամքոսի խոցի բուժման համար կիրառում են  մեկ հաբից օրը երեք անգամ , իսկ աբորտի համար տասը-տասներկու հաբ մեկ օրում), իսկ դա արդեն վտանգավոր և նորման մի քանի անգամ  գերազանցող դոզա է օգտագործողի համար:
2)Երբեմն ինքնագլուխ օգտագործելուց առաջ չեն ճշտվում հղիության ժամկետները, արդյունքում, երբ բեղմնավորված ձուն դեռ արգանդ հասած չի լինում, սայտոտեկի վաղաժամ օգտագործումը հանգեցնում է արտաարգանդային հղիության ձևավորմանը:
3)Երբեմն դեղի օգտագործումից լինում է պրոֆուզ ,չընդհատվող արյունահոսություն,նման դեպքում տանը մնալը վտանգավոր է կյանքի համար...
4)արյունահոսություն լինում է  ամեն դեպքում , բայց դա դեռ չի խոսում նրա մասին, որ վիժում տեղի է ունեցել ,մոտ տաս օր հետո պետք է անպայաման դիմել բժշկի պարզելու հղիությունը ընդհատված է թե ոչ: 
Հուսով եմ այս չորս կետերը բավական են , որ այնուամենայնիվ դիմեք բժշկի ...
վտանգավոր կետերը կարող եմ շարունակել

----------

CactuSoul (19.02.2012), Cassiopeia (18.02.2012), Freeman (18.02.2012), min-mak (18.02.2012), murmushka (18.02.2012), Մինա (24.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (19.02.2012)

----------


## min-mak

Գեա ջան շատ օգուտ տվեցիր, շատ շնորհակալություն




> 2)Երբեմն ինքնագլուխ օգտագործելուց առաջ չեն ճշտվում հղիության ժամկետները, արդյունքում, երբ բեղմնավորված ձուն դեռ արգանդ հասած չի լինում, սայտոտեկի վաղաժամ օգտագործումը հանգեցնում է արտաարգանդային հղիության ձևավորմանը:


Տվյալ կետը հավանականա թվում, իսկ տվյալ պարագայում ինչ պետք է արվի????

----------


## murmushka

անհապաղ բժշկի դիմել

----------

min-mak (19.02.2012), Գեա (18.02.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Տվյալ կետը հավանականա թվում, իսկ տվյալ պարագայում ինչ պետք է արվի????


 պետք է պարզել թե ինչքան է անցել հավանական դաշտանի օրերից: Բեղմնավորված ձվաբջիջը  ինչքան հիշում եմ մինչև յոթ օր կարող է ճանապարհորդել փողով մինչև հասնի արգանդ, հաջորդող երեք օրերն էլ պետք են լինում , որ այն ամրանա արգանդի պատին:Եթե կա դաշտանի ուշացում, ու տեստը հաստատելէ հղիության փաստը,պետք է սպասել գոնե մեկ շաբաթ, հետո սոնոգրաֆիա անել, համոզվել, որ բեղմնավորված ձվաբջիջը հասել է արգանդ, ու նոր միայն դիմել դեղորայքային աբորտի,( կարող նշածս  օրերի մեջ պլյուս մինուս մեկ - երկու օր լինի. ավելի կոնկրետ գինեկոլոգները կասեն): 
 Ինչ անել? , այս գրածս համադրեք ձեր դեպքի հետ , տեսեք ինչքան էր անցել հավանական ցիկլի օրերից , ու մոտավոր կարելի է ենթադրություն անել...
 օգտվելով այս առիթից ուզում եմ դիմել բոլորին  և ասել չնայած նրան ,որ դեղորայքային աբորտը իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով ավելի լավ լուծում է քան վիրահատականը, բայց ինքնագլուխ բաներ մի արեք, մանավանդ եթե բժշկական կրթություն կամ կողքին բժիշկ բարեկամ չունեք: Կոնկրետ իմ բարեկամուհին դրա պատճառով մահից մի կերպ փրկվեց,սայտոտեկը խմել էր գաղտնի առանց ոչ մեկի հետ խորհրդակցելու, ու երբ մոտ մի աիս մարրմանդ գետի պես արյունահոսում էր մի կերպ եմ բերանից պոկել սայտոտեկ բառը, արդյունքում պարզվեց, որ մոտը արտաարգանդային հղիություն կա ու հենց սոնոյի կաբինետից տարան օպեր բլոկ:Արդյունքում հեռացրեցին փողն ու այդ կողմի ձվարանը:

----------

CactuSoul (19.02.2012), Cassiopeia (18.02.2012), Freeman (18.02.2012), min-mak (19.02.2012), Մինա (24.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (19.02.2012), Ֆոտոն (18.02.2012)

----------


## Vaio

Եթե ուզեք, PM-ով գրեք, խորհուրդ կտամ, թե կոնկրետ որ գինեկոլոգի (գրագետ) մոտ այցելեք:

----------

min-mak (19.02.2012)

----------


## min-mak

> պետք է պարզել թե ինչքան է անցել հավանական դաշտանի օրերից: Բեղմնավորված ձվաբջիջը  ինչքան հիշում եմ մինչև յոթ օր կարող է ճանապարհորդել փողով մինչև հասնի արգանդ, հաջորդող երեք օրերն էլ պետք են լինում , որ այն ամրանա արգանդի պատին:Եթե կա դաշտանի ուշացում, ու տեստը հաստատելէ հղիության փաստը,պետք է սպասել գոնե մեկ շաբաթ, հետո սոնոգրաֆիա անել, համոզվել, որ բեղմնավորված ձվաբջիջը հասել է արգանդ, ու նոր միայն դիմել դեղորայքային աբորտի,( կարող նշածս  օրերի մեջ պլյուս մինուս մեկ - երկու օր լինի. ավելի կոնկրետ գինեկոլոգները կասեն): 
>  Ինչ անել? , այս գրածս համադրեք ձեր դեպքի հետ , տեսեք ինչքան էր անցել հավանական ցիկլի օրերից , ու մոտավոր կարելի է ենթադրություն անել...
>  օգտվելով այս առիթից ուզում եմ դիմել բոլորին  և ասել չնայած նրան ,որ դեղորայքային աբորտը իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով ավելի լավ լուծում է քան վիրահատականը, բայց ինքնագլուխ բաներ մի արեք, մանավանդ եթե բժշկական կրթություն կամ կողքին բժիշկ բարեկամ չունեք: Կոնկրետ իմ բարեկամուհին դրա պատճառով մահից մի կերպ փրկվեց,սայտոտեկը խմել էր գաղտնի առանց ոչ մեկի հետ խորհրդակցելու, ու երբ մոտ մի աիս մարրմանդ գետի պես արյունահոսում էր մի կերպ եմ բերանից պոկել սայտոտեկ բառը, արդյունքում պարզվեց, որ մոտը արտաարգանդային հղիություն կա ու հենց սոնոյի կաբինետից տարան օպեր բլոկ:Արդյունքում հեռացրեցին փողն ու այդ կողմի ձվարանը:


Դաշտանի օրերը դեռ չեն ավարտվել, դեղը խմել է հենց դաշտանի առաջին օրը: Բեղմնավորությունը կատարվել է դեղը խմելուց մոտավոր 10-15 օր առաջ: Մինչ դեղը խմելը 2 անգամ թեստ է արվել բայց թեստը ոչինչ ցույց չի տվել: Երեկ դեղատան աշխատողի խորհրդով ևս 2 կոճակ է խմել և կրկին սկսել է արյունահոսել, սակայն այս անգամ արդեն արյան հետ եղել է արյան գնդիկներ, ըստ դեղատան աշխատողի ամեն ինչ ընթանում է նորմալ:





> Եթե ուզեք, PM-ով գրեք, խորհուրդ կտամ, թե կոնկրետ որ գինեկոլոգի (գրագետ) մոտ այցելեք:


Vaio ջան մի քանի օր հետո կգրեմ կասես հասցեն, նախորոք շնորհակալություն

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Երեկ* դեղատան աշխատող*ի խորհրդով ևս 2 կոճակ է խմել և կրկին սկսել է արյունահոսել, սակայն այս անգամ արդեն արյան հետ եղել է արյան գնդիկներ, ըստ *դեղատան աշխատող*ի ամեն ինչ ընթանում է նորմալ:


Դեղատան աշխատողը *բժիշկ չէ*, առավել ևս՝ գինեկոլոգ։ Մարդու կյանքի հետ խաղ չեն անում։

----------

min-mak (20.02.2012), Vaio (19.02.2012), Գեա (20.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (19.11.2012)

----------


## Գեա

> Դաշտանի օրերը դեռ չեն ավարտվել, դեղը խմել է հենց դաշտանի առաջին օրը: Բեղմնավորությունը կատարվել է դեղը խմելուց մոտավոր 10-15 օր առաջ: Մինչ դեղը խմելը 2 անգամ թեստ է արվել բայց թեստը ոչինչ ցույց չի տվել: Երեկ դեղատան աշխատողի խորհրդով ևս 2 կոճակ է խմել և կրկին սկսել է արյունահոսել, սակայն այս անգամ արդեն արյան հետ եղել է արյան գնդիկներ, ըստ դեղատան աշխատողի ամեն ինչ ընթանում է նորմալ:


 Ինչ դեղատան աշխատող. դուք գոնե տեղյակ եք նա բարձրագույն բժշկական կրթություն ունի , թե մի կերպ ուսումնարան է ավարտել, ինչպես կարելի է կյանքը վստահել դեղատան անհայտ ծագման աշխատողին , ու երբ պետք է այս երկրից վերանա այս բեզպրիդելը , խմածը քիչ էր էլի է ավելացրել , էդ կներեք արտահայտությանս անգրագետները և գինեկոլոգ են և մանկաբույժ. և թերապևտ, և վիրաբույժ...և ամեն ինչ...
 զարմանում եմ ձեր տրամաբանության վրա, մասնագետի մոտ գնալու փոխարեն դեղատուն եք վազել "Մարգո տյոտյայի" մոտ, կամ որ ավելի վատ է ինչ որ անկապ ամբիցիոզ պստլո աղջկա մատ , որին եթե հարցնես անտիբիոտիկի խմբերը գոնե չի ասի:
Վաղը գնացեք բժշկի , ես ձեզ խնդրում եմ ....

----------

Cassiopeia (19.02.2012), Freeman (19.02.2012), min-mak (20.02.2012), Դեկադա (29.02.2012), Մինա (24.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (19.02.2012), Ֆոտոն (29.02.2012)

----------


## Լեո

...

----------

Freeman (16.03.2012), Ripsim (29.03.2012), Լուսաբեր (14.03.2012)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

> Այսի՞նքն  ուզում եմ իմանալ՝ սա իմ հասկացա՞ծն է, թե՞ չէ, որ տեղը տեղին կատաղեմ 
> 
> Ես էլ եմ աղջիկ ուզում: Նենց չի, որ տղա ունենալու դեպքում ասելու եմ՝ դրեք տեղը , բայց ես աղջիկ եմ ուզում, չնայած մինչեւ մի 5 տարի առաջ էդ մտքից սարսափում էի, մտածում էի՝ աղջկա համար էս կյանքին հարմարվելը դժվար կլինի, ես էլ հետը կտանջվեմ:
> 
> Հետո ինչքան ինքս սկսեցի հասկանալ, թե աղջիկ լինելն ինչքան լավ է, էդքան սկսեցի աղջիկ երեխա ուզել: Համ էլ առաջին աղջկաս անունը դեռ 9-10 տարեկանում եմ որոշել, հո չե՞մ թողնի՝ էսքան տարվա երազանքս վարի գնա


Նայած թե ինչ ես հասկացել :LOL:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նայած թե ինչ ես հասկացել


Վարդ ջան, ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ «որ նախօրոք իմանաս՝ հետ դնելու կարիք չի լինի»: Էստեղ հնարավո՞ր է երկու բան հասկանալ:

----------

Alphaone (21.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

> Վարդ ջան, ի՞նչ է նշանակում՝ «որ նախօրոք իմանաս՝ հետ դնելու կարիք չի լինի»: Էստեղ հնարավո՞ր է երկու բան հասկանալ:


Հա լավ հանձնվում եմ, :Tomato: բայց իմ հորեղբայրը արդեն երկու աղջիկ ունի ու էլ ցանկություն չունի մեկն էլ ունենալու,դրա համար արդեն շատ են ուզում տղա ունենալ :Xeloq:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Հա լավ հանձնվում եմ,բայց իմ հորեղբայրը արդեն երկու աղջիկ ունի ու էլ ցանկություն չունի մեկն էլ ունենալու,դրա համար արդեն շատ են ուզում տղա ունենալ


Ես կփորձեմ չկատաղել էն մտքից, որ 16 տարեկան աղջիկը նորմալ է համարում սեռի պատճառով հղիությունն ընդհատելը: Ասպարեզից դուրս եմ գալիս, որովհետեւ սա էն հարցերից է, որոնց ես ադեկվատ արձագանքել չեմ կարողանում  :Pardon: 

Ասպարեզը թողնում եմ ավելի հավասարակշռված անձանց:

----------

Alphaone (21.08.2013), Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), keyboard (21.08.2013), Moonwalker (22.08.2013), RADIOmanyachka (22.08.2013), Ruby Rue (21.08.2013), Smokie (22.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013), Աթեիստ (21.08.2013), Արամ (22.08.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (22.08.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (21.08.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

> Ես կփորձեմ չկատաղել էն մտքից, որ 16 տարեկան աղջիկը նորմալ է համարում սեռի պատճառով հղիությունն ընդհատելը: Ասպարեզից դուրս եմ գալիս, որովհետեւ սա էն հարցերից է, որոնց ես ադեկվատ արձագանքել չեմ կարողանում 
> 
> Ասպարեզը թողնում եմ ավելի հավասարակշռված անձանց:


Նաիրուհի ջան իմ եղբայրը ինձանից 7 տարի փոքր ա ,դու պատկերացնում ես որ էդ ընդհատել չլիներ ես հիմա քանի քույր էի ունենալու :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Նաիրուհի ջան իմ եղբայրը ինձանից 7 տարի փոքր ա ,դու պատկերացնում ես որ էդ ընդհատել չլիներ ես հիմա քանի քույր էի ունենալու


ի՞նչ վատ ա: ուրեմն հանուն մի տղայի էդքան աղջկա սպանել կարելի՞ ա

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

> ի՞նչ վատ ա: ուրեմն հանուն մի տղայի էդքան աղջկա սպանել կարելի՞ ա


Այ ցավտ տանեմ էդքանին պահել կլինի :Shok:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այ ցավտ տանեմ էդքանին պահել կլինի


Ցավս մի տար, կարիք չկա: Եթե պահել չի լինի, կարելի ա և առանց տղա ունենալու ապրել: Գիտե՞ս էդ սելեկտիվ աբորտներն ինչ պատուհաս են բերելու մեր գլխին մի քանի տարուց:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), Enna Adoly (22.08.2013), keyboard (22.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2013), Ուլուանա (22.08.2013)

----------


## Dayana

> Հա լավ հանձնվում եմ,բայց իմ հորեղբայրը արդեն երկու աղջիկ ունի ու էլ ցանկություն չունի մեկն էլ ունենալու,դրա համար արդեն շատ են ուզում տղա ունենալ


Լեդի Վարդ ջան, չեմ ուզում էլի շեշտը դնել տարիքիդ վրա, բայց արհեստականորեն երեխայից ազատվելը ՝ էն էլ առողջ, ծնողի ու իր կյանքին ոչ մի վտանգ չունեցող երեխային, էդ մարդասպանությունից էլ վատ բան ա։
Հայ իրականության մեջ էդ երևույթն էնքան ա տարածվել, ու երևի ոչ միայն հայ, որ մարդիկ չեն էլ գիտակցում, թե էդ ի՜նչ հանցանք ա ՝ թե կրոնական, թե բարոյական տեսանկյունից։ 

Դպրոցական հասակում հաճախ էինք դպրոցի բակի ծիրանենիներից ցոգոլ թռցնում։ Մի անգամ մեր պատմության ուսուցիչն ասեց․ «չհասած ծիրան քաղելն արհեստականորեն չծնված երեխայից ազատվելու պես բան է», ու ես դրանից հետո մի տաս տարի ոչ միայն չէի քաղում, այլ չէի էլ ուտում խակ ծիրան՝ իսկ ինքը էնքա՜ն համով ա։

Ես իհարկե հասկանում եմ, որ դու մեղք չունես ՝ սխալ տեսանկյուն ունենալուդ համար, էդ դեռ քո ձևավորված կարծիքը չի, բայց շատ եմ խնդրում, սենց բաներ մի գրի։

----------

Cassiopeia (22.08.2013), Enna Adoly (22.08.2013), keyboard (22.08.2013), Moonwalker (22.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (22.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2013), Նարե91 (22.08.2013), Ուլուանա (22.08.2013)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Նաիրուհի ջան իմ եղբայրը ինձանից 7 տարի փոքր ա ,դու պատկերացնում ես որ էդ ընդհատել չլիներ ես հիմա քանի քույր էի ունենալու





> Այ ցավտ տանեմ էդքանին պահել կլինի


Թե ես ինչի՞ էս թեմա մտա էլի  :Sad: 

Վարդ ջան, կներես, բայց եթե կանայք են նման մտածելակերպ ունենում, ես արդեն լուրջ սկսում եմ կասկածել նրանց հոգեկան առողջության վրա։

Վաղը-մյուս օրը դու էլ շատ հանգիստ աղջիկ երեխեքիցդ կազատվես ուրեմն։ Ստեղ շատ կուզեի իմանալ՝ դու ո՞նց կզգայիր, եթե բախտի բերմամբ առաջին կամ երկրորդ աղջիկը լինելու փոխարեն (չգիտեմ որերորդն ես) էն ծնվելու արժանի չհամարված քույրերիցդ մեկը լինեիր մենակ նրա համար, որ աղջիկ ես։

----------

Cassiopeia (22.08.2013), Enna Adoly (22.08.2013), keyboard (22.08.2013), Moonwalker (22.08.2013), RADIOmanyachka (22.08.2013), Smokie (22.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013), Նարե91 (22.08.2013), Ուլուանա (22.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## Լեդի Վարդ

> Թե ես ինչի՞ էս թեմա մտա էլի 
> 
> Վարդ ջան, կներես, բայց եթե կանայք են նման մտածելակերպ ունենում, ես արդեն լուրջ սկսում եմ կասկածել նրանց հոգեկան առողջության վրա։
> 
> Վաղը-մյուս օրը դու էլ շատ հանգիստ աղջիկ երեխեքիցդ կազատվես ուրեմն։ Ստեղ շատ կուզեի իմանալ՝ դու ո՞նց կզգայիր, եթե բախտի բերմամբ առաջին կամ երկրորդ աղջիկը լինելու փոխարեն (չգիտեմ որերորդն ես) էն ծնվելու արժանի չհամարված քույրերիցդ մեկը լինեիր մենակ նրա համար, որ աղջիկ ես։


Նար ներող կլինեք տենց հիմարություն գրելու համար բայց ես ոչ թե ուրախացա էդ ընդհատելու համար այլ ուղակի պատկերացրի թե քանի քույր եմ ունենլաու ,դրա համար դրեցի էդ սմայլը :Sad:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու էլ մի ուրիշ ծայրահեղություն ես… անկեղծ ասած դու էն մյուս՝ "ավանդական" տեսակից հետ չես մնում…


Մեֆ, մենակ էդ տարբերությամբ, որ ես տղա երեխային աբորտ չեմ անի, ոչ էլ հիվանդին, ճակատագիրս անիծելով կմեծացնեմ, ուզում ա տասը հատ տղա լինի:




> Նար ներող կլինեք տենց հիմարություն գրելու համար բայց ես ոչ թե ուրախացա էդ ընդհատելու համար այլ ուղակի պատկերացրի թե քանի քույր եմ ունենլաու ,դրա համար դրեցի էդ սմայլը


Բայց ի՞նչ վատ ա շատ քույր ունենալը  :Sad:  մարդ կա սկի մեկն էլ չունի

----------

Cassiopeia (22.08.2013), Freeman (22.08.2013), keyboard (22.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

կարդում եմ ու քիչա մնում   ստեղերից չքվեմ,գնամ էնտեղ ,որտեղ էդ աբորտ ք**ը արգելվածա:

----------

Freeman (22.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2013), Ուլուանա (22.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## keyboard

Լիլ, Բյուր,Նանե,  Ամինս ու մնացած ջղայնացած ժողովուրդ ջան, խնդրում եմ Ձեզ, եկեք չծավալվենք էս թեմայի շուրջ, որտև Վարդը իրականում ճիշտ չի արտահայտվել ու տենց ա ստացվել, մեկ էլ ժող Վարդը 16 տարեկան ա, եկեք ավելի լավա իրան ասենք, որ դա վատ ա, որ ինքը կյանքում տենց բան չկրկնի, բայց ամեն դեպքում, ինքը կարծում եմ հիմա ավելի վատ հոգեկան վիճակի մեջ ա:
Ներող,  եթե իմ կարծիքը Ձեր համար անընդունելի ա:

----------

Ambrosine (23.08.2013), Enna Adoly (22.08.2013), RADIOmanyachka (22.08.2013), Ripsim (22.08.2013), Smokie (22.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (22.08.2013), Նարե91 (22.08.2013), Ուլուանա (22.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## Dayana

> Լիլ, Բյուր,Նանե,  Ամինս ու մնացած ջղայնացած ժողովուրդ ջան, խնդրում եմ Ձեզ, եկեք չծավալվենք էս թեմայի շուրջ, որտև Վարդը իրականում ճիշտ չի արտահայտվել ու տենց ա ստացվել, մեկ էլ ժող Վարդը 16 տարեկան ա, եկեք ավելի լավա իրան ասենք, որ դա վատ ա, որ ինքը կյանքում տենց բան չկրկնի, բայց ամեն դեպքում, ինքը կարծում եմ հիմա ավելի վատ հոգեկան վիճակի մեջ ա:
> Ներող,  եթե իմ կարծիքը Ձեր համար անընդունելի ա:



Հով ջան, մի հատ էլ շեղվեմ ու վերջ։

Մենք Լեդի Վարդին չենք ուզում նեղացնել, ուղղակի մեր ընկերական խորհուրդն ենք տալիս։ Ես համոզված եմ, որ ինքը տենց բան չի անի, ու Աստված ոչ անի, որ ինչ-որ մեկը դրա կարիքն ունենա (ի նկատի ունեմ վտանգավորության տեսանկյունից): Թե չէ մեր ասածներից հեչ նեղվել պետք չի, մենք հո մարդուն իրա կարծիքի համար ծաղրի չե՞նք ենթարկում։

Լեդի Վարդը խելոք, լավ աղջիկ ա, ինքը  չի նեղացել, ամեն ինչ շատ ճիշտ ա հասկացել։

----------

Cassiopeia (22.08.2013), keyboard (22.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (22.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, մենակ էդ տարբերությամբ, որ ես տղա երեխային աբորտ չեմ անի, ոչ էլ հիվանդին, ճակատագիրս անիծելով կմեծացնեմ, ուզում ա տասը հատ տղա լինի:
> 
> 
> Բայց ի՞նչ վատ ա շատ քույր ունենալը  մարդ կա սկի մեկն էլ չունի


Բյուր, իսկ ո՞նց կհրամայես հասկանալ էս քո տողերը…  


> Ինչ վերաբերում ա առողջ-ոչ առողջին, անկեղծ ասած ինձ համար տղա ունենալը հավասարազոր ա հիվանդ երեխա ունենալուն, այ էդքան չեմ ուզում:

----------

Brian_Boru (23.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, իսկ ո՞նց կհրամայես հասկանալ էս քո տողերը…


Մեֆ, ես հիվանդ էրեխուց էլ չեմ հրաժարվի: Ամբողջ հարցն էդ ա: Տառապելով, տանջվելով, բայց կպահեմ: Ու էդ բնավ չի նշանակում, որ ուզում եմ հիվանդ էրեխա ունենալ:

----------

Cassiopeia (22.08.2013), keyboard (22.08.2013), RADIOmanyachka (22.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, ես հիվանդ էրեխուց էլ չեմ հրաժարվի: Ամբողջ հարցն էդ ա: Տառապելով, տանջվելով, բայց կպահեմ: Ու էդ բնավ չի նշանակում, որ ուզում եմ հիվանդ էրեխա ունենալ:


փաստորեն հիվանդ երեխան ու առողջ տղան, դրանք նույն բանն ե՞ն… բա որ համ տղա եղավ համ էլ հիվանդ… ու ի՞նչ նկատի ունես հիվանդ ասելով, հոգեկան, մտավոր, ֆիզիկական թե՞… 

Դու գիտե՞ս ինչ ա նշանակում հիվանդ երեխա ունենալ ու տղա երեխա ունենալ…

----------

Ambrosine (23.08.2013), Brian_Boru (23.08.2013), Freeman (22.08.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Մեֆ, ես հիվանդ էրեխուց էլ չեմ հրաժարվի: Ամբողջ հարցն էդ ա: Տառապելով, տանջվելով, բայց կպահեմ: Ու էդ բնավ չի նշանակում, որ ուզում եմ հիվանդ էրեխա ունենալ:


Բյուր, որ ասում ես՝ հիվանդ երեխուց չեմ հրաժարվի... դու, բժշկության հետ կապ ունենալով, մեզանից էլ մի քիչ շատ պետք ա տեղյակ լինես՝ ինչ ահավոր արատներով երեխեք կարան ծնվեն ու որքան շուտ ա դա հնարավոր detect անել հիմա՝ էխոյով ու մնացած ամեն ինչով:
Տառապելով, տանջվելով կպահես՝ քո գիտակից ընտրությամբ, չէ՞:
Իսկ էդ երեխեն, որ ծնվելու ա՝ ապրելու համար մեծամասնորեն առողջ ու առանց արատների մարդկանց մեջ, բայց ինքը իրեն զգալու ա ոչ լիարժեք(մեզանից շատուշատերի վերաբերմունքի պատճառով), արժանի ա՞ ողջ կյանքում ամեն օր, ամեն վայրկյան շարունակվող էդ տանջանքին: Տանջանքի, որ իր փոխարեն դու ես ընտրել իր համար: Դա ճիշտ ա՞ քո կարծիքով: 

Նախօրոք զգուշացնեմ աբորտի անուն լսելուց վատացողներին, որ ցակտահարթակ չսարքեք դեմքիս համար: Ես ինքս չգիտեմ՝ ինչ կանեմ, եթե ինձ հետ նման բան լինի ու հարցս Բյուրին ա ուղղված:

----------

Ambrosine (23.08.2013), Brian_Boru (23.08.2013), Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), Jarre (22.08.2013), Mephistopheles (22.08.2013), Smokie (22.08.2013), VisTolog (22.08.2013), Աթեիստ (22.08.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (22.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (22.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

Գալ, հաշմանդամների ու «հիվանդ ծնվածների» հանդեպ վերաբերմունքը էնպես է փոխվում, երբ սկսում ես կարգին զարգացած երկրում ապրել: Ինչ արատով մարդիկ էլ ծնվում են, իրենց համար ամեն տեսակի հանարավորություններ ստեղծված են, որ նորմալ ապրեն, կրթություն ստանան, իրենց հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ զգան: Ու չեմ կարծում, թե իրենք, կամ իրենց ընտանիքները դժբախտ են ապրում: 
Ինքս չգիտեմ, թե ոնց կվարվեի, եթե իմանայի երեխաս ասենք դաուն սինդրոմով է ծնվելու, բայց հաստատ գիտեմ՝ եթե ծնվեր էդպիսին, էս երկրում ոչ իմ, ոչ իր կյանքը դժոխք չէր լինելու:
Աբորտի թեմայի հետ ասածս չկապես. ես դրա հանդեպ տոլերանտ վերաբերմունք ունեմ:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), Mephistopheles (22.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (22.08.2013), VisTolog (22.08.2013), Գալաթեա (22.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գալ, հաշմանդամների ու «հիվանդ ծնվածների» հանդեպ վերաբերմունքը էնպես է փոխվում, երբ սկսում ես կարգին զարգացած երկրում ապրել: Ինչ արատով մարդիկ էլ ծնվում են, իրենց համար ամեն տեսակի հանարավորություններ ստեղծված են, որ նորմալ ապրեն, կրթություն ստանան, իրենց հասարակության լիարժեք անդամ զգան: Ու չեմ կարծում, թե իրենք, կամ իրենց ընտանիքները դժբախտ են ապրում: 
> Ինքս չգիտեմ, թե ոնց կվարվեի, եթե իմանայի երեխաս ասենք դաուն սինդրոմով է ծնվելու, բայց հաստատ գիտեմ՝ եթե ծնվեր էդպիսին, էս երկրում ոչ իմ, ոչ իր կյանքը դժոխք չէր լինելու:
> Աբորտի թեմայի հետ ասածս չկապես. ես դրա հանդեպ տոլերանտ վերաբերմունք ունեմ:


Այվի ջան, հարցը մի քիչ տարբեր ա… հաշմանդամ կարաս կյանքիդ ընթացքում էլ լինես ու դրա համար կան ու պիտի լինեն բոլոր հարմարությունները… 

խոսքը նրա մասին ա որ Գալը նշեց… դիթեկտ անելուց ու պարզելուց յետո որ երեխան հաշմանդամ ա լինելու (ոչ ֆիզիկապես… ես ֆիզիկական արատները համարում եմ օքեյ) դու կընտրե՞ս նրան աշխարհ բերելու տարբերակը… ստեղ խնդիրները շատ շատ շատ ավելի խորն են որովհետև երեխան մինչև վերջ երեխա չի մնալու… ու՞մ համար ա լինելու էդ գթասրտությունը, երեխայի՞ ով շատ հնարավոր ա որ տենց էլ չհասկանա թե բանն ինչումն ա, թե՞ ծնողի համար որ սիրտը հանգիստ լինի… ի՞նչ բարոյահոգեբանական համակարգի մեջ ա սա դիտվում… 

եթե պատահաբար ա ծնվում՝ առանց իմանալու, կամ հետագայում ա դառնում ապա խնդիր չկա. միանշանակ ընտրություն չկա…  

Բյուր… քեզ էլ եկ հարցս ուղղում… ու տղա երեխա ունենալը կարա՞ս համեմատես սրա հետ…

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), Jarre (22.08.2013), Աթեիստ (22.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## ivy

Մեֆ, արդեն ասեցի, որ չգիտեմ՝ ինքս ոնց կվարվեի նման դեպքում: Համ պահպանողներին կարող եմ հասկանալ, համ հրաժարվողներին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, արդեն ասեցի, որ չգիտեմ՝ ինքս ոնց կվարվեի նման դեպքում: Համ պահպանողներին կարող եմ հասկանալ, համ հրաժարվողներին:


Այվի ջան, ոնց որ ասել էի ուզում եմ իմանալ ի՞նչ բարոյահոգեբանական սիստեմի մեջ ենք հարցը նայում… ի՞նչ ռացիոնալ համակարգ ենք օգտագործում… խոսքը էնքան էլ քո անձնական ընտրության մասին չի… ուղղակի Բյուրի համեմատությունից սա առաջ եկավ…

----------

Jarre (22.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## impression

մի քանի օր առաջ կարդացի լրատվականներից մեկում, որ ԱՄՆ-ում դաուն սինդրոմով երեխայի տատիկին իր հարևաններից մեկը անոնիմ նամակ էր գրել, որտեղ առաջարկում էր կամ հեռանալ իրենց «նորմալ» neighborhood-ից կամ էլ երեխային քնեցնել /էֆթանազիա/: նենց որ էդ վերաբերմունքի հարցն էլ միանշանակ չի: ու էդ էրեխեն էլ տատի մոտ ուղղակի հյուր էր մի քանի շաբաթով:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), Enna Adoly (22.08.2013), Jarre (22.08.2013), Աթեիստ (22.08.2013), Մինա (24.08.2013), Վոլտերա (22.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, որ ասում ես՝ հիվանդ երեխուց չեմ հրաժարվի... դու, բժշկության հետ կապ ունենալով, մեզանից էլ մի քիչ շատ պետք ա տեղյակ լինես՝ ինչ ահավոր արատներով երեխեք կարան ծնվեն ու որքան շուտ ա դա հնարավոր detect անել հիմա՝ էխոյով ու մնացած ամեն ինչով:
> Տառապելով, տանջվելով կպահես՝ քո գիտակից ընտրությամբ, չէ՞:
> Իսկ էդ երեխեն, որ ծնվելու ա՝ ապրելու համար մեծամասնորեն առողջ ու առանց արատների մարդկանց մեջ, բայց ինքը իրեն զգալու ա ոչ լիարժեք(մեզանից շատուշատերի վերաբերմունքի պատճառով), արժանի ա՞ ողջ կյանքում ամեն օր, ամեն վայրկյան շարունակվող էդ տանջանքին: Տանջանքի, որ իր փոխարեն դու ես ընտրել իր համար: Դա ճիշտ ա՞ քո կարծիքով: 
> 
> Նախօրոք զգուշացնեմ աբորտի անուն լսելուց վատացողներին, որ ցակտահարթակ չսարքեք դեմքիս համար: Ես ինքս չգիտեմ՝ ինչ կանեմ, եթե ինձ հետ նման բան լինի ու հարցս Բյուրին ա ուղղված:


Գալ, էս թեման խիստ նման ա գոմիկների՝ երեխա որդեգրելու թեմային, որովհետև էլի շուռ ենք գալիս հասարակության վրա ընտանիքի ներսին նայելու փոխարեն: Հա, մեկ ա, կընտրեմ էդպիսի երեխա մեծացնելը, որովհետև առաջին հերթին ինքը արժանի ա լույս աշխարհ գալուն, ինչպես ես և դու: Ես չեմ մեղադրում էն մարդկանց, որոնք չեն ընտրում: Բայց ես կընտրեի: Ասեք էգոիստ եմ, բայց գիտական հետաքրքրվածությունն էլ կա: Ուղղակի ես համոզված եմ, որ ոչ ոք որևէ մեկի փոխարեն իրավունք չունի որոշելու, թե ով ապրի, ով մեռնի, նույն վերաբերմունքն էլ ունեմ էֆթանազիայի մասին: Եթե չես ուզում ապրել, ինքնասպան եղիր, ոչ ոք ձեռքդ չի բռնում, բայց ուրիշին էդ գործի մեջ ներառելը խիստ անընդունելի եմ համարում: Նորից եմ ասում, չեմ մեղադրում անողներին, էդ իրանց գործն ա, բայց ես ինքս չեմ ուզում ներգրավված լինել դրա մեջ:




> Այվի ջան, հարցը մի քիչ տարբեր ա… հաշմանդամ կարաս կյանքիդ ընթացքում էլ լինես ու դրա համար կան ու պիտի լինեն բոլոր հարմարությունները… 
> 
> խոսքը նրա մասին ա որ Գալը նշեց… դիթեկտ անելուց ու պարզելուց յետո որ երեխան հաշմանդամ ա լինելու (ոչ ֆիզիկապես… ես ֆիզիկական արատները համարում եմ օքեյ) դու կընտրե՞ս նրան աշխարհ բերելու տարբերակը… ստեղ խնդիրները շատ շատ շատ ավելի խորն են որովհետև երեխան մինչև վերջ երեխա չի մնալու… ու՞մ համար ա լինելու էդ գթասրտությունը, երեխայի՞ ով շատ հնարավոր ա որ տենց էլ չհասկանա թե բանն ինչումն ա, թե՞ ծնողի համար որ սիրտը հանգիստ լինի… ի՞նչ բարոյահոգեբանական համակարգի մեջ ա սա դիտվում… 
> 
> եթե պատահաբար ա ծնվում՝ առանց իմանալու, կամ հետագայում ա դառնում ապա խնդիր չկա. միանշանակ ընտրություն չկա…  
> 
> Բյուր… քեզ էլ եկ հարցս ուղղում… ու տղա երեխա ունենալը կարա՞ս համեմատես սրա հետ…


Հա, Մեֆ, նույնն ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գալ, էս թեման խիստ նման ա գոմիկների՝ երեխա որդեգրելու թեմային, որովհետև էլի շուռ ենք գալիս հասարակության վրա ընտանիքի ներսին նայելու փոխարեն: Հա, մեկ ա, կընտրեմ էդպիսի երեխա մեծացնելը, որովհետև առաջին հերթին ինքը արժանի ա լույս աշխարհ գալուն, ինչպես ես և դու: Ես չեմ մեղադրում էն մարդկանց, որոնք չեն ընտրում: Բայց ես կընտրեի: Ասեք էգոիստ եմ, բայց գիտական հետաքրքրվածությունն էլ կա: Ուղղակի ես համոզված եմ, որ ոչ ոք որևէ մեկի փոխարեն իրավունք չունի որոշելու, թե ով ապրի, ով մեռնի, նույն վերաբերմունքն էլ ունեմ էֆթանազիայի մասին: Եթե չես ուզում ապրել, ինքնասպան եղիր, ոչ ոք ձեռքդ չի բռնում, բայց ուրիշին էդ գործի մեջ ներառելը խիստ անընդունելի եմ համարում: Նորից եմ ասում, չեմ մեղադրում անողներին, էդ իրանց գործն ա, բայց ես ինքս չեմ ուզում ներգրավված լինել դրա մեջ:
> 
> 
> Հա, Մեֆ, նույնն ա:


Բյուր, հարցը հասարակությունը չի… հարցը կոնկրետ մարդու որոշումն ա… ու ո՞վ ա ում փոխարեն որոշում կայացնում… բնական ա որ էդ պահին դու պետք ա որոշում կայացնես, բայց պետք ա հաշվի առնես որ էդ երեխեն իրա կյանքում ինքնուրույն որոշում չի կայացնելու, միշտ պետք ա լինի մեկը ով կամ պետք ա նվիրված լինի կամ վճարվի իրան խնամակալելու համար… էսքանն իմանալով դու պետք ա որոշում կայացնես… ոչ թե զուտ քո "գիտական հետաքրքրվածությունից" ելնելով անունն էլ դնես "ոչ ոք որևէ մեկի փոխարեն իրավունք չունի որոշելու, թե ով ապրի, ով մեռնի"… իսկ գիտական եքսպերիմենտ անելն օքեյ ա՞ Բյուր… 

չեմ հավատում որ հիվանդ երեխան ու տղա երեխան նույն հարթության ու նախասիրիության աստիճանի վրա են… դա բանական չի… բայց եթե որոշել ես վրես կայֆեր բռնես, դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց ա…

----------

Գալաթեա (23.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, հարցը հասարակությունը չի… հարցը կոնկրետ մարդու որոշումն ա… ու ո՞վ ա ում փոխարեն որոշում կայացնում… բնական ա որ էդ պահին դու պետք ա որոշում կայացնես, բայց պետք ա հաշվի առնես որ էդ երեխեն իրա կյանքում ինքնուրույն որոշում չի կայացնելու, միշտ պետք ա լինի մեկը ով կամ պետք ա նվիրված լինի կամ վճարվի իրան խնամակալելու համար… էսքանն իմանալով դու պետք ա որոշում կայացնես… ոչ թե զուտ քո "գիտական հետաքրքրվածությունից" ելնելով անունն էլ դնես "ոչ ոք որևէ մեկի փոխարեն իրավունք չունի որոշելու, թե ով ապրի, ով մեռնի"… իսկ գիտական եքսպերիմենտ անելն օքեյ ա՞ Բյուր… 
> 
> չեմ հավատում որ հիվանդ երեխան ու տղա երեխան նույն հարթության ու նախասիրիության աստիճանի վրա են… դա բանական չի… բայց եթե որոշել ես վրես կայֆեր բռնես, դա արդեն ուրիշ հարց ա…


Մեֆ, իսկ ես ասեցի նվիրված չե՞մ լինի: Լավ, եթե դա բանական չես համարում, ավելին ասեմ: Հիվանդ երեխան տղայից էլ լավ ա, որովհետև ես գիտեմ, որ հիվանդ երեխային մեկ ա կսիրեմ ու կնվիրվեմ, իսկ տղային վստահ չեմ: Ու ասենք չեմ ասում՝ հիվանդ էրեխա բերել ու սկսել վրաներն էքսպերիմենտներ անել, մի օր հաց չտալ, մի օր սենց անել, մի օր նենց: Չէ, ուղղակի պետք ա ապացուցել, որ էդ էրեխեքը կարան լավ կյանք ունենան, եթե դու իրանց սիրում ես: Արևմուտքում դա արդեն ապացուցված ա: Հայաստանում՝ հը-ը:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Մեֆ, իսկ ես ասեցի նվիրված չե՞մ լինի: Լավ, եթե դա բանական չես համարում, ավելին ասեմ: Հիվանդ երեխան տղայից էլ լավ ա, որովհետև ես գիտեմ, որ հիվանդ երեխային մեկ ա կսիրեմ ու կնվիրվեմ, իսկ տղային վստահ չեմ: Ու ասենք չեմ ասում՝ հիվանդ էրեխա բերել ու սկսել վրաներն էքսպերիմենտներ անել, մի օր հաց չտալ, մի օր սենց անել, մի օր նենց: Չէ, ուղղակի պետք ա ապացուցել, որ էդ էրեխեքը կարան լավ կյանք ունենան, եթե դու իրանց սիրում ես: Արևմուտքում դա արդեն ապացուցված ա: Հայաստանում՝ հը-ը:


Դու տղա երեխեքի դեմ ինչ ունես :Angry2:  Կսպանեմ...

----------

Freeman (23.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու տղա երեխեքի դեմ ինչ ունես Կսպանեմ...


Էրեխեքի դեմ ոչինչ: Ուղղակի մեծանում են ու գիտես ինչ են դառնում:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Էրեխեքի դեմ ոչինչ: Ուղղակի մեծանում են ու գիտես ինչ են դառնում:


Չենք թողնի, որ մեծանան, եթե մերոնց նկատի ունես  :Jpit:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (23.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Մեֆ, իսկ ես ասեցի նվիրված չե՞մ լինի: Լավ, եթե դա բանական չես համարում, ավելին ասեմ: Հիվանդ երեխան տղայից էլ լավ ա, որովհետև ես գիտեմ, որ հիվանդ երեխային մեկ ա կսիրեմ ու կնվիրվեմ, իսկ տղային վստահ չեմ: Ու ասենք չեմ ասում՝ հիվանդ էրեխա բերել ու սկսել վրաներն էքսպերիմենտներ անել, մի օր հաց չտալ, մի օր սենց անել, մի օր նենց: Չէ, ուղղակի պետք ա ապացուցել, որ էդ էրեխեքը կարան լավ կյանք ունենան, եթե դու իրանց սիրում ես: Արևմուտքում դա արդեն ապացուցված ա: Հայաստանում՝ հը-ը:


Բյուր ջան, դու մեր դեմ ինչ ունես  :Smile:  ափսոս քեռուս երեխայի նկարները չունեմ, տեղադրեմ սկսես տղա երեխեքին գերադասելը  :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Բյուր ջան, դու մեր դեմ ինչ ունես  ափսոս քեռուս երեխայի նկարները չունեմ, տեղադրեմ սկսես տղա երեխեքին գերադասելը


Ես էլ կուզեի ախպորս տղու նկարը դնեի, ունեմ...բայց վախում եմ Բյուրից  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (23.08.2013), Freeman (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Անվերնագիր

> Էրեխեքի դեմ ոչինչ: Ուղղակի մեծանում են* ու գիտես ինչ են դառնում*:


Ի՞նչ, (ուզում եմ իմանամ, ինչ եմ դարձել)  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չենք թողնի, որ մեծանան, եթե մերոնց նկատի ունես


թու ես քո, դա հայեցի չի  :LOL: 




> Բյուր ջան, դու մեր դեմ ինչ ունես  ափսոս քեռուս երեխայի նկարները չունեմ, տեղադրեմ սկսես տղա երեխեքին գերադասելը


լիքը բան  :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Ի՞նչ, (ուզում եմ իմանամ, ինչ եմ դարձել)


Դու հլը չես դարձել, ճամփին ես  :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (23.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես էլ կուզեի ախպորս տղու նկարը դնեի, ունեմ...բայց վախում եմ Բյուրից


 :LOL:  չբռնե՞մ ես էլ ինձ ծանոթ աղջիկ էրեխեքի նկարները դնեմ:

Էն օրն օրինակ ընկերուհուս էրկու ճտերի համար գնացել էի նվեր առնելու: Նենց հավես պրոցես էր էդ նվեր առնելը: Սենց սիրուն փիսոներով մազի ռեզիններ առա: Բա եթե տղա լինեին, անդուր գործ էր լինելու:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> չբռնե՞մ ես էլ ինձ ծանոթ աղջիկ էրեխեքի նկարները դնեմ:
> 
> Էն օրն օրինակ ընկերուհուս էրկու ճտերի համար գնացել էի նվեր առնելու: Նենց հավես պրոցես էր էդ նվեր առնելը: Սենց սիրուն փիսոներով մազի ռեզիններ առա: Բա եթե տղա լինեին, անդուր գործ էր լինելու:


Բյուր, ստեղից մինչև անդրօվկիանոս ախպորս տղու համար նվերներ եմ առել ու դրանից ավելի հավես բան չկար  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (23.08.2013), Freeman (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Freeman

> Բյուր, ստեղից մինչև անդրօվկիանոս արխպորս տղու համար նվերներ եմ առել ու դրանից ավելի հավես բան չկար


Այ տենց, Բյուր, այ տենց  :Jpit:

----------


## keyboard

-ես երկու աղջիկ ունեմ, աղջիկ սիրողներ, մի քաշվեք, մենք նվերներ սիրում ենք, անդրօվկիանոսներից, եվրոպաներից ու մեր *դվառոդնի* հորքուր-մորքուրներից :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (23.08.2013), Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), Աթեիստ (23.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (23.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> -ես երկու աղջիկ ունեմ, աղջիկ սիրողներ, մի քաշվեք, մենք նվերներ սիրում ենք, անդրօվկիանոսներից, եվրոպաներից ու մեր *դվառոդնի* հորքուր-մորքուրներից


հլա նայի է  :LOL:  շուտ ֆայմացնեիր, արդեն շոփինգս արել-պրծել եմ

----------

Freeman (23.08.2013), keyboard (23.08.2013), Աթեիստ (23.08.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> հլա նայի է  շուտ ֆայմացնեիր, արդեն շոփինգս արել-պրծել եմ


տենց բան չկա, մտար Հայաստան, ասելու եմ անձնագրային ստուգում անցնելուց հարցնելու են, եթե նվերը բերած չեղար, ասում եմ դեպորտ անեն Հայստանից, տես, արդեն միջոցներ եմ ձռնարկում :LOL:

----------

Աթեիստ (23.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, իսկ ես ասեցի նվիրված չե՞մ լինի: Լավ, եթե դա բանական չես համարում, ավելին ասեմ: Հիվանդ երեխան տղայից էլ լավ ա, որովհետև ես գիտեմ, որ հիվանդ երեխային մեկ ա կսիրեմ ու կնվիրվեմ, իսկ տղային վստահ չեմ: Ու ասենք չեմ ասում՝ հիվանդ էրեխա բերել ու սկսել վրաներն էքսպերիմենտներ անել, մի օր հաց չտալ, մի օր սենց անել, մի օր նենց: Չէ, ուղղակի պետք ա ապացուցել, որ էդ էրեխեքը կարան լավ կյանք ունենան, եթե դու իրանց սիրում ես: Արևմուտքում դա արդեն ապացուցված ա: Հայաստանում՝ հը-ը:


Բյուր եթե դու վստահ չես որ կարեղ ես քո սփական տղա երեխային սիրել ապա շատ հավանական ա որ դու քո հիվանդ երեխային էլ չսիրես նամանավանդ որ էդ երեխեն հանկարծ դժբախտություն ունենա տղա ծնվելու…էլ չեմ ասում որ էդ երեխեն երեխա չի մնալու ու իրա մոտ բոլոր հատկությունները ներառյալ սեքսուալ ու սեռական կարող ա շատ ավելի ուրիշ կերպ արտահայտվի, ավելի աղավաղված (չգիտեմ, չեմ պնդում… ենթադրում եմ)… մի բան խղճալ, մեկ այլ բան ա սիրելը ու մեկ այլ բան ա մայրական/ծնողական սիրով սիրելը… ու էն փաստը որ դու անում ես "ինչ որ բան ապացուցած լինելու համար" զուտ Հայաստանում միայն, ավելի շատ խոսում ա ոչ թե սիրո այլ "էքսպերիմենտի" մասին քանի որ ձախողումը կարծես քեզ չի անհանգստացնում… 

Նորմալ չի ենթադրել որ տղա երեխայիդ կարող ա չկարողանաս սիրել… դու բարդույթ ունես տղաների հետ կապված (մի քանի ստեղծագործություններին եթե գումարենք քո էս վերջին քննարկումը) ու դա դարձնում ես որոշիչ հանգամանք, փոխանակ դրանից ազատվես… երեխան մնում ա երեխա… 

Եթե լուրջ ես գրում ապա ես քո հոգեբուժական կարողությունների վրա կասկածում եմ Բյուր… չես կատող նման վերաբերմունք ունենալ…

----------

Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

ուպս՜ Բյուր, սօրրի

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> տենց բան չկա, մտար Հայաստան, ասելու եմ անձնագրային ստուգում անցնելուց հարցնելու են, եթե նվերը բերած չեղար, ասում եմ դեպորտ անեն Հայստանից, տես, արդեն միջոցներ եմ ձռնարկում


Աաա, սպանեցիր  :LOL:  լավ, տեսնեմ ճամփեքին ինչ եմ ճարում: Համ էլ քո համար չեմ բերելու, Գայուշի ու Էլինայի համար եմ բերելու, նենց որ մի ոգևորվի:




> Բյուր եթե դու վստահ չես որ կարեղ ես քո սփական տղա երեխային սիրել ապա շատ հավանական ա որ դու քո հիվանդ երեխային էլ չսիրես նամանավանդ որ էդ երեխեն հանկարծ դժբախտություն ունենա տղա ծնվելու…էլ չեմ ասում որ էդ երեխեն երեխա չի մնալու ու իրա մոտ բոլոր հատկությունները ներառյալ սեքսուալ ու սեռական կարող ա շատ ավելի ուրիշ կերպ արտահայտվի, ավելի աղավաղված (չգիտեմ, չեմ պնդում… ենթադրում եմ)… մի բան խղճալ, մեկ այլ բան ա սիրելը ու մեկ այլ բան ա մայրական/ծնողական սիրով սիրելը… ու էն փաստը որ դու անում ես "ինչ որ բան ապացուցած լինելու համար" զուտ Հայաստանում միայն, ավելի շատ խոսում ա ոչ թե սիրո այլ "էքսպերիմենտի" մասին քանի որ ձախողումը կարծես քեզ չի անհանգստացնում… 
> 
> Նորմալ չի ենթադրել որ տղա երեխայիդ կարող ա չկարողանաս սիրել… դու բարդույթ ունես տղաների հետ կապված (մի քանի ստեղծագործություններին եթե գումարենք քո էս վերջին քննարկումը) ու դա դարձնում ես որոշիչ հանգամանք, փոխանակ դրանից ազատվես… երեխան մնում ա երեխա… 
> 
> Եթե լուրջ ես գրում ապա ես քո հոգեբուժական կարողությունների վրա կասկածում եմ Բյուր… չես կատող նման վերաբերմունք ունենալ…


Մեֆ, ես սիրում եմ հիվանդ էրեխեքին: Լուրջ եմ ասում, սիրում եմ: Իրանց հետ տարբեր առիթներով գործ ունեցել եմ: Շատ ժամանակ նույնիսկ ավելի հաճելի են, քան առողջները: Ես որ մի քանի տարի առաջ Փարիզ էի գնացել, մեր ազգականներից ամենաշատն էն մեկին սիրեցի, որը Դաուն ուներ: Ու սիրեցի նաև, թե ոնց էր իրա մաման իրան մեծացրել ու ոնց էր դեռ էդ տարիքում էլ հետը զբաղվում: Ու մենակ Դաունը չէ, ուրիշ տարբեր հիվանդություններով էրեխեքի հետ եմ շփվել, որոնք ահավոր շատ սիրո պակաս ունեին: Ինչի՞ համար: Ինչու՞ ա իրանց ծնողը լքել: Որտև դեսից-դենից բան կասե՞ն: Ի դեպ, արտասահմանից էլ շատ ընտանիքներ գալիս ու հիվանդ էրեխեքի են որդեգրում: Նենց որ մի ասա էլի, թե հնարավոր չի սիրել հիվանդ երեխային:

Իսկ տղաների հետ կապված, հա՛, բարդույթ ունեմ, չեմ ժխտում:




> ուպս՜ Բյուր, սօրրի


հը՞

----------

Տրիբուն (23.08.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (23.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Հիվանդ երեխան տղայից էլ լավ ա, որովհետև ես գիտեմ, որ հիվանդ երեխային մեկ ա կսիրեմ ու կնվիրվեմ, իսկ տղային վստահ չեմ:


 :Wacko:   էս ի՞նչ էր: Ես կարծում եմ, որ քո կյանքում հենց էտպես էլ կլինի, հակառակը դու պիտի ինքդ ուզենաս տղա երեխա ունենալ, որ կարողանաս հաղթահարել էտ խորը տրավման:

----------

Ուլուանա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

Տենց ա չէ՞: ԻՆչից փախնում ենք միշտ գլխներիս ա գալիս:

----------


## keyboard

> Աաա, սպանեցիր * լավ, տեսնեմ ճամփեքին ինչ եմ ճարում:* Համ էլ քո համար չեմ բերելու, Գայուշի ու Էլինայի համար եմ բերելու, նենց որ մի ոգևորվի:



աաաաա, դու էս բանը պտի չասեիր, սրա տեղը պիտի լիներ ՝ 


> վաղը հատուկ գնամ, սաղ խանութները նորից քրքրեմ, տեսնեմ ամենալավն ինչ ա, որ բերեմ հետս


Նենց որ, դեպորտի Դ-ի ծերն արդեն երևում ա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> էս ի՞նչ էր: Ես կարծում եմ, որ քո կյանքում հենց էտպես էլ կլինի, հակառակը դու պիտի ինքդ ուզենաս տղա երեխա ունենալ, որ կարողանաս հաղթահարել էտ խորը տրավման:


ի՞նչ տրավմա  :Huh:  ես տրավմա չունեմ




> աաաաա, դու էս բանը պտի չասեիր, սրա տեղը պիտի լիներ ՝ 
> 
> Նենց որ, դեպորտի Դ-ի ծերն արդեն երևում ա


վաղը սաղ օրս գնացքում ա անցնելու  :LOL:  կուզե՞ս գնացքից ծամոն առնեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ

> Մեֆ, ես սիրում եմ հիվանդ էրեխեքին: Լուրջ եմ ասում, սիրում եմ: Իրանց հետ տարբեր առիթներով գործ ունեցել եմ: Շատ ժամանակ նույնիսկ ավելի հաճելի են, քան առողջները: Ես որ մի քանի տարի առաջ Փարիզ էի գնացել, մեր ազգականներից ամենաշատն էն մեկին սիրեցի, որը Դաուն ուներ: Ու սիրեցի նաև, թե ոնց էր իրա մաման իրան մեծացրել ու ոնց էր դեռ էդ տարիքում էլ հետը զբաղվում: Ու մենակ Դաունը չէ, ուրիշ տարբեր հիվանդություններով էրեխեքի հետ եմ շփվել, որոնք ահավոր շատ սիրո պակաս ունեին: Ինչի՞ համար: Ինչու՞ ա իրանց ծնողը լքել: Որտև դեսից-դենից բան կասե՞ն: Ի դեպ, արտասահմանից էլ շատ ընտանիքներ գալիս ու հիվանդ էրեխեքի են որդեգրում: Նենց որ մի ասա էլի, թե հնարավոր չի սիրել հիվանդ երեխային:


Ես էլ եմ հիվանդ երեխեքին ավելի շատ սիրում: Ասում են դա ուղղակի խղճահարություն ա` սեր չի, բայց չէ, ես իրանց սիրում եմ ու անհամբեր եմ սպասում իրենց հետ հանդիպումներին: Իրանք մի ուրիշ տեսակ բարություն ու կուտակված սեր ունեն, հատկապես ծնողազուրկ հիվանդ երեխաները և իրենց սերը աչքերից թափվում է մտնում սիրտդ  :Love:   :Smile:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (23.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> ի՞նչ տրավմա  ես տրավմա չունեմ


Էն որ հիվանդ երեխա ունենալը ավելի նախընտրելի ես համարում քան տղա երեխա ունենալը, բա էտ ի՞նչ ա: Այսինքն նման մոտեցումը լրիվ նոմալ ես համարու՞մ: Բյուր ջան, էս նույն բանը եթե գրեր մեկ այլ մարդ, հազիվ թե նման ձեւով արձագանքեի, բայց դու մարդկանց փսիխիկայի հետ գործ ունես: Դու ո՞նց կարաս էտքան հեշտությամբ տենց բաներ գրես ու հետո էլ ասես ոչ մի տրավմա չկա:
Իդեալական մարդ չկա, բոլորս էլ ինչ որ տրավմա ունեցել ենք:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.08.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> վաղը սաղ օրս գնացքում ա անցնելու  կուզե՞ս գնացքից ծամոն առնեմ


դու դեռ ժամանակ ունես, դե քեզ տեսնեմ  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էն որ հիվանդ երեխա ունենալը ավելի նախընտրելի ես համարում քան տղա երեխա ունենալը, բա էտ ի՞նչ ա: Այսինքն նման մոտեցումը լրիվ նոմալ ես համարու՞մ: Բյուր ջան, էս նույն բանը եթե գրեր մեկ այլ մարդ, հազիվ թե նման ձեւով արձագանքեի, բայց դու մարդկանց փսիխիկայի հետ գործ ունես: Դու ո՞նց կարաս էտքան հեշտությամբ տենց բաներ գրես ու հետո էլ ասես ոչ մի տրավմա չկա:
> Իդեալական մարդ չկա, բոլորս էլ ինչ որ տրավմա ունեցել ենք:


Չամիչ, տրավմա չկա: Չեմ հասկանում՝ աղջիկ կամ հիվանդ էրեխեքին աբորտ անելը կարա՞ նորմա համարվի, իսկ տղա ունենալ չուզենալը չէ՞ (ու էստեղ աբորտի մասին չի խոսվում): Համենայնդեպս, փաստորեն դուրս ա գալիս, որ ես տղա էրեխեքին էնքան չեմ ատում, ինչքան աղջիկներին աբորտ անող ծնողները, որ գոնե ամեն դեպքում համաձայնում եմ լույս աշխարհ բերելը: Դե հետո Մարիի հետ կփոխանակվենք:

----------

Վոլտերա (23.08.2013), Տրիբուն (23.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, տրավմա չկա: Չեմ հասկանում՝ աղջիկ կամ հիվանդ էրեխեքին աբորտ անելը կարա՞ նորմա համարվի, իսկ տղա ունենալ չուզենալը չէ՞ (ու էստեղ աբորտի մասին չի խոսվում): Համենայնդեպս, փաստորեն դուրս ա գալիս, որ ես տղա էրեխեքին էնքան չեմ ատում, ինչքան աղջիկներին աբորտ անող ծնողները, որ գոնե ամեն դեպքում համաձայնում եմ լույս աշխարհ բերելը: Դե հետո Մարիի հետ կփոխանակվենք:



Դու պրոբլեմ չունես, ամբողջ պրոբլեմը Ադամի  ցեղն ա :Smile:  Տղա երեխա ունենալը քեզ ուղակի անհրաժեշտ ա :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դու պրոբլեմ չունես, ամբողջ պրոբլեմը Ադամի  ցեղն ա Տղա երեխա ունենալը քեզ ուղակի անհրաժեշտ ա


Աստված հեռու տանի  :Angry2:

----------


## Չամիչ

Մեր հայաթում մի տղա երեխա կա՝ 4-5 տարեկան, ուղակի գժվում եմ իրա համար, նայում եմ ու չեմ կշտանում, երազում եմ նրա պես տղա երեխա ունենալ: Մորաքրոջս տղաները բոլորը աղջիկ երեխա ունեն, արդեն կշտացել եմ աղջիկ երեխեքից:

Դրա համար եմ զարմանում, հիմնականում պապաները աղջիկ են ուզում, մամաները տղա են ուզում:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.08.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Աստված հեռու տանի


Բյուր, Չամիչն ասում ա, տասնմեկ տղա ունենաս, վերջինի անունն էլ դնես Բավական  :LOL:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), Freeman (23.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.08.2013), Լեդի Վարդ (23.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (23.08.2013), Չամիչ (23.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Աստված հեռու տանի


Էս օր մասիվի այգում մի տղա երեխա տեսա, հազիվ ինձ զսպեցի, որ չգնամ փախցնեմ :Smile:  Հիմա ես տենց խոսում, բայց որ տենց մի հրաշք ունենաս կդառնաս աշխարհի ամենաերջանիկ կինը:

----------


## Չամիչ

Էտ այգու երեխեն մինչեւ հիմա աչքիս առաջ ա, երեւի հազիվ 3 տարեկան լիներ, բայց նենց նայեց վրաս ոնց որ ես էգ լինեի ինքը որձ :LOL:  Ես ուզում եմ տենց տղա ունենամ, որ համ պարոդիստի որձ լինի, համ էլ ոչ թե բիսետկեքում պպզող, բլոտի մանյակ՝ քյարթ, այլ ՏՂԱՄԱՐԴ, ով իսկական թիկունք կլինի ոչ միայն իր ընտանիքի համար, այլ ամբողջ հայ տեսակի համար, ով հպարտ կլինի որ ինքը հայ ա, այ տենց որձեր են մեզ պակասում, իսկ դու ասում ես տղա չեմ ուզում:

----------

Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Էտ այգու երեխեն մինչեւ հիմա աչքիս առաջ ա, երեւի հազիվ 3 տարեկան լիներ, բայց նենց նայեց վրաս ոնց որ ես էգ լինեի ինքը որձ Ես ուզում եմ տենց տղա ունենամ, որ համ պարոդիստի որձ լինի, համ էլ ոչ թե բիսետկեքում պպզող, բլոտի մանյակ՝ քյարթ, այլ ՏՂԱՄԱՐԴ, ով իսկական թիկունք կլինի ոչ միայն իր ընտանիքի համար, այլ ամբողջ հայ տեսակի համար, ով հպարտ կլինի որ ինքը հայ ա, այ տենց որձեր են մեզ պակասում, իսկ դու ասում ես տղա չեմ ուզում:


Չամիչ, դու սլուչայնո, հո պոռնո բան չէս նայում հիմա, մի տեսակ գրառումներդ գնալով թեժանում են, զսպիր հույզերդ. ակումբում անչափահանսեր կան  :LOL:

----------

Freeman (23.08.2013), Աթեիստ (23.08.2013)

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Էտ այգու երեխեն մինչեւ հիմա աչքիս առաջ ա, երեւի հազիվ 3 տարեկան լիներ, բայց նենց նայեց վրաս ոնց որ ես էգ լինեի ինքը որձ Ես ուզում եմ տենց տղա ունենամ, որ համ պարոդիստի որձ լինի, համ էլ ոչ թե բիսետկեքում պպզող, բլոտի մանյակ՝ քյարթ, այլ ՏՂԱՄԱՐԴ, ով իսկական թիկունք կլինի ոչ միայն իր ընտանիքի համար, այլ ամբողջ հայ տեսակի համար, ով հպարտ կլինի որ ինքը հայ ա, այ տենց որձեր են մեզ պակասում, իսկ դու ասում ես տղա չեմ ուզում:


Էդ որձ բառը նենց ջիգյարով ես օգտագործում, Չամիչ  :LOL: 
Բյուր, հավեսդ դեռ չտվե՞ց Չամիչի ասած որձերից բերել  :LOL:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), Freeman (23.08.2013), keyboard (23.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (23.08.2013), Աթեիստ (23.08.2013), Անվերնագիր (23.08.2013), Ներսես_AM (23.08.2013), Չամիչ (23.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013), Տրիբուն (23.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, դու սլուչայնո, հո պոռնո բան չէս նայում հիմա, մի տեսակ գրառումներդ գնալով թեժանում են, զսպիր հույզերդ. ակումբում անչափահանսեր կան


Չէ, իսկական էգը պիտի իսկական որձ բերի, բա ոնց :LOL:

----------

keyboard (23.08.2013)

----------


## keyboard

ես չեմ հասկանում, էս լուսնյակ գիշերում, էս եքա ակումբում, մի իսկակն որձ չկա՞, որ մեր էս իսկսկան էգի հետ, մի իսկսկան փոքրիկ որձ սարքի

Օֆ-Օֆ, յանի էս քշերով էսքան խնդալը օգուտ ա՞

 :LOL:

----------

Freeman (23.08.2013), Աթեիստ (23.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> ես չեմ հասկանում, էս լուսնյակ գիշերում, էս եքա ակումբում, մի սիակակն որձ չկա՞, որ մեր էս իսկսկան էգի հետ, մի իսկսկան փոքրիկ որձ սարքի
> 
> Օֆ-Օֆ, յանի էս քշերով էսքան խնդալը օգուտ ա՞


Քեզ դրել ես Ռայդերի տեղը՞ :Angry2: 

Ես կարծում եմ դա պիտի լինի ոչ միայն իմ երազանքը, այլեւ բոլոր հայ ապագա եւ ներկա մայրերի երազանքը,  լացս գալիս ա, որ տեսնում եմ թե ինչ մտքերով են հայ կանայք հղիությունը անց կացնում՝ տղես որ մեծանա բանակ չի գնալու :Blink:  ու մի հոգի չի տենց, հիմնականում բոլորն են էս ողբալի վիճակում: Փոխանակ ազգովի մտածենք, թե ոնց անենք *հայի նոր տեսակ ստանանք,* դրել, երեխեն հլը փորում արդեն բանակից ազատում ենք :Shok: 

Բյուր ջան միացի հայի նոր տեսակ ստանալու շարժմանը :LOL:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), keyboard (23.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես էլ եմ հիվանդ երեխեքին ավելի շատ սիրում: Ասում են դա ուղղակի խղճահարություն ա` սեր չի, բայց չէ, ես իրանց սիրում եմ ու անհամբեր եմ սպասում իրենց հետ հանդիպումներին: Իրանք մի ուրիշ տեսակ բարություն ու կուտակված սեր ունեն, հատկապես ծնողազուրկ հիվանդ երեխաները և իրենց սերը աչքերից թափվում է մտնում սիրտդ


փաստորեն դու ու Բնուրն ուզում եք որ ավելի շատ հիվանդ երեխաներ լինեն քան առող՞ջ… ես տենց եմ հասկանում սերը… 

Հավատում եմ եմ որ սիրում եք… խղճահարությունից եք սիրում… շատ հաճախ խղճահարությունը դառնում ա սեր… մեկին որ խղճում ես, բացառված չի և շատ հավանական ա որ դա վերածվի սիրո…

----------

Նաիրուհի (23.08.2013), Ուլուանա (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> Քեզ դրել ես Ռայդերի տեղը՞


Բոժե ուպասի  :LOL: 

Չամիչ, ինչ բանակ, ինչ ոսկերիչ, դա զուտ սիրո արտահայտման ձևա, տատս ինձ ասում էր, մինչև քո բանակ գնալու վախտը գա, բանակը կպրծնի, հիմա սա ա, մարդը գիտակցելով, որ բանակը վատ բան ա, այսինքն պատերազմի բաղադրամասերից մեկն ա, փորձում ա իրա երեխուն զերծ պահի դրանից ու դա ազգային հատկանիշ չի, ես էլ եմ ասում, տղա ունենամ՝ չի ծառայելու, բայց դա չի նշանաոկում, որ ես քեզանից պակաս հայրենասեր եմ կամ իմ տղուն ավելի պակաս հայրենասիրություն եմ դաստիարակելու  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), Աթեիստ (23.08.2013), Տրիբուն (23.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էդ որձ բառը նենց ջիգյարով ես օգտագործում, Չամիչ 
> Բյուր, հավեսդ դեռ չտվե՞ց Չամիչի ասած որձերից բերել


չէ, հակառակը, հավեսս լրիվ փախավ: որ մտածում եմ՝ տղա երեխան բացի ընդամենը տղա երեխա լինելուց նաև որձ ա, սիրտս կանգնում ա  :LOL: 



> Բյուր ջան միացի հայի նոր տեսակ ստանալու շարժմանը


Արի Չամիչ, դեմ չեմ  :LOL:  Մնում ա պարզել՝ ոնց անել, որ մենակ կանանցից բաղկացած հասարակությունը կարողանա սերունդ տալ  :Jpit: 




> փաստորեն դու ու Բնուրն ուզում եք որ ավելի շատ հիվանդ երեխաներ լինեն քան առող՞ջ… ես տենց եմ հասկանում սերը… 
> 
> Հավատում եմ եմ որ սիրում եք… խղճահարությունից եք սիրում… շատ հաճախ խղճահարությունը դառնում ա սեր… մեկին որ խղճում ես, բացառված չի և շատ հավանական ա որ դա վերածվի սիրո…


Մեֆ, ջոկու՞մ ես, որ խղճահարություն չի: Ես ասում եմ՝ իրանց հետ շփվելն ավելի հաճելի ա, քան բազմաթիվ առողջների: Վերցնենք հենց հոգեբուժությունը: Իմ ներվերը քայքայվում էին մեր բաժանմունքի առողջներից, բայց հիվանդների հետ շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի էր: Ջոկու՞մ ես՝ առողջ մարդիկ սովորաբար ահավոր հաբրգած են լինում, իսկ հիվանդները տենց չեն, ու դրա համար իրանց հետ հետաքրքիր ա:

Ի դեպ, մի վիրտուալ ընկերուհի ունեմ, անունը Դարսի, ամերիկուհի ա: Ինքն էլ լիքը արատներով աղջիկ ա, կերակրափող չունի, շլանգներով ա ման գալիս, տնից ընդհանրապես դուրս չի գալիս: Բայց իմ քեֆը բերում ա, երբ տեսնում եմ, թե ոնց են ծնողներն իրան մեծացնում, ոնց են դողում իրա առողջության համար:

----------

Cassiopeia (23.08.2013), Freeman (23.08.2013), keyboard (23.08.2013), Աթեիստ (23.08.2013), Տրիբուն (23.08.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (24.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չէ, հակառակը, հավեսս լրիվ փախավ: որ մտածում եմ՝ տղա երեխան բացի ընդամենը տղա երեխա լինելուց նաև որձ ա, սիրտս կանգնում ա 
> 
> Արի Չամիչ, դեմ չեմ  Մնում ա պարզել՝ ոնց անել, որ մենակ կանանցից բաղկացած հասարակությունը կարողանա սերունդ տալ 
> 
> 
> Մեֆ, ջոկու՞մ ես, որ խղճահարություն չի: Ես ասում եմ՝ իրանց հետ շփվելն ավելի հաճելի ա, քան բազմաթիվ առողջների: Վերցնենք հենց հոգեբուժությունը: Իմ ներվերը քայքայվում էին մեր բաժանմունքի առողջներից, բայց հիվանդների հետ շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր ու հաճելի էր: Ջոկու՞մ ես՝ առողջ մարդիկ սովորաբար ահավոր հաբրգած են լինում, իսկ հիվանդները տենց չեն, ու դրա համար իրանց հետ հետաքրքիր ա:
> 
> Ի դեպ, մի վիրտուալ ընկերուհի ունեմ, անունը Դարսի, ամերիկուհի ա: Ինքն էլ լիքը արատներով աղջիկ ա, կերակրափող չունի, շլանգներով ա ման գալիս, տնից ընդհանրապես դուրս չի գալիս: Բայց իմ քեֆը բերում ա, երբ տեսնում եմ, թե ոնց են ծնողներն իրան մեծացնում, ոնց են դողում իրա առողջության համար:


Բյուր, դու կուզեի՞ր տենց ծնված լինեիր, կամ երեխաներդ տենց ծնված լինեին, կամ բոլոր երեխաները տենց ծնվեին վաղվանից… կարա՞ս էս հանցին պատասխանե… սերը տարբեր օրիջին եր ունի որենցից մեկն էլ խղճահարությունն ա… 

Դու որպես հոգեբուժ աշխատում ես էդ երեխաներին բուժե՞լ թե ոնց… բուժելը իհարկե կարա շատ տարբեր լինի էս դեպքում, մասնագետ չեմ չգիտեմ, բայց կարծում եմ չափանիշը նորմալ երեխան ա, այսինքն ամեն ինչ արվում ա նորմալին մոտեցնելու համար… 

Ասեմ որ ես որևէ աննորմալ բան չեմ տեսնում քո վերաբերմունքի մեջ էդ երեխեքի նկատմամբ, նույնիսկ գտնում եմ, շատ էլ առողջ ա, բայց քո դատողությունները սխալ են, կոմպլեքսավորված՝ օրինակ դու վատ դասիտիարակությունը համեմատում ես հիվանդության հետ, կամ երեխայի նորմալ վարքը (որոնցից շատերը ինձ համար էլ կարող են հաճելի չլինել) քեզ հանգեցնում ա երեխայի մի տեսակին չսիրելուն… այ էս նորմալ չի Բյուր… 

Հիվանդ երեխա ու նորմալ երեխա մեծացնելու "համակարգերը" տարբեր են… նույնը չեն… սպասելիքներն ու ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՄՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԸ տարբեր են… 

Ուզում եմ ասել որ ես չեմ խոսում ֆիզիկական արատի մասին… եթե մարդու ուղեղը տեղն ա, ես անձամբ էդ մարդուն հաշմանդամ չեմ համարում… իրան պտի տրվի բոլոր միջոցները որ նա լինի լիարժեք մարդ և պետք ա նաև պահանջվի… իսկ մտավոր արատներով մարդուց պահանջել չես կարող…

----------

John (24.08.2013), Ուլուանա (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## Dayana

Ժող, ոչ միայն ակումբի կանոնադրության սահմաններն եք անցել, այլ նաև բոլոր տեսակի ուրիշ սահմանները։ Մարդու էս կամ էն սեռը հիվանդության փոխարինելը ՝ նույնիսկ թեորիապես, էդ հանցագործությունից էլ վատ բան ա, էդ մահացու մեղքից էլ վատ բան ա։

Բյուր, թարգի էլի էս թեման, խնդրում եմ։ Հանդիպենք, մանրամասն կխոսենք էս թեմայով։

----------

John (24.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, դու կուզեի՞ր տենց ծնված լինեիր, կամ երեխաներդ տենց ծնված լինեին, կամ բոլոր երեխաները տենց ծնվեին վաղվանից… կարա՞ս էս հանցին պատասխանե… սերը տարբեր օրիջին եր ունի որենցից մեկն էլ խղճահարությունն ա… 
> 
> Դու որպես հոգեբուժ աշխատում ես էդ երեխաներին բուժե՞լ թե ոնց… բուժելը իհարկե կարա շատ տարբեր լինի էս դեպքում, մասնագետ չեմ չգիտեմ, բայց կարծում եմ չափանիշը նորմալ երեխան ա, այսինքն ամեն ինչ արվում ա նորմալին մոտեցնելու համար… 
> 
> Ասեմ որ ես որևէ աննորմալ բան չեմ տեսնում քո վերաբերմունքի մեջ էդ երեխեքի նկատմամբ, նույնիսկ գտնում եմ, շատ էլ առողջ ա, բայց քո դատողությունները սխալ են, կոմպլեքսավորված՝ օրինակ դու վատ դասիտիարակությունը համեմատում ես հիվանդության հետ, կամ երեխայի նորմալ վարքը (որոնցից շատերը ինձ համար էլ կարող են հաճելի չլինել) քեզ հանգեցնում ա երեխայի մի տեսակին չսիրելուն… այ էս նորմալ չի Բյուր… 
> 
> Հիվանդ երեխա ու նորմալ երեխա մեծացնելու "համակարգերը" տարբեր են… նույնը չեն… սպասելիքներն ու ՎԵՐԱԲԵՐՄՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԸ տարբեր են… 
> 
> Ուզում եմ ասել որ ես չեմ խոսում ֆիզիկական արատի մասին… եթե մարդու ուղեղը տեղն ա, ես անձամբ էդ մարդուն հաշմանդամ չեմ համարում… իրան պտի տրվի բոլոր միջոցները որ նա լինի լիարժեք մարդ և պետք ա նաև պահանջվի… իսկ մտավոր արատներով մարդուց պահանջել չես կարող…


Մեֆ, նորման ո՞րն ա, կարա՞ս բացատրես: Նորման է՞ն ա, որ ինտելեկտը տեղն ա, «նորմալ» մեծանում ա երեխան, գնում դպրոց, հետո բարձրագույն կրթություն ստանում ու աշխատում: Դա՞ ա նորման: Ո՞վ ա որոշել: Նախ ասեմ, որ ես մանկական հոգեբույժ չեմ, հետևաբար երեխաներով չեմ զբաղվում: Երկրորդ, նույնիսկ մանկական հոգեբույժի գործը երեխային «նորմալ» սարքելը չի, այլ ադապտացիան ա, ինչը դժվարանում ա քեզ նման շատերի պատճառով, որոնք գտնում են, որ հիվանդ երեխայի մոտ ինչ-որ բան պակաս ա ու զարմանում, թե ոնց կարա մարդ սիրի իրանց, ոչ թե խղճա: Իսկ ես քեզ ասում եմ՝ արի եվրոպաները, տես ոնց են սիրում էդ էրեխեքին:




> Ժող, ոչ միայն ակումբի կանոնադրության սահմաններն եք անցել, այլ նաև բոլոր տեսակի ուրիշ սահմանները։ Մարդու էս կամ էն սեռը հիվանդության փոխարինելը ՝ նույնիսկ թեորիապես, էդ հանցագործությունից էլ վատ բան ա, էդ մահացու մեղքից էլ վատ բան ա։
> 
> Բյուր, թարգի էլի էս թեման, խնդրում եմ։ Հանդիպենք, մանրամասն կխոսենք էս թեմայով։


Արմինչիկ, ինձ թվում ա՝ շատ ավելի վատ բան ա հիվանդ երեխաներին էս աստիճանի ստորադասելը:

----------

keyboard (25.08.2013), Տրիբուն (23.08.2013), Փոքրիկ շրջմոլիկ (24.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, նորման ո՞րն ա, կարա՞ս բացատրես: Նորման է՞ն ա, որ ինտելեկտը տեղն ա, «նորմալ» մեծանում ա երեխան, գնում դպրոց, հետո բարձրագույն կրթություն ստանում ու աշխատում: Դա՞ ա նորման: Ո՞վ ա որոշել: Նախ ասեմ, որ ես մանկական հոգեբույժ չեմ, հետևաբար երեխաներով չեմ զբաղվում: Երկրորդ, նույնիսկ մանկական հոգեբույժի գործը երեխային «նորմալ» սարքելը չի, այլ ադապտացիան ա, ինչը դժվարանում ա քեզ նման շատերի պատճառով, որոնք գտնում են, որ հիվանդ երեխայի մոտ ինչ-որ բան պակաս ա ու զարմանում, թե ոնց կարա մարդ սիրի իրանց, ոչ թե խղճա: Իսկ ես քեզ ասում եմ՝ արի եվրոպաները, տես ոնց են սիրում էդ էրեխեքին:


Բյուր, ինձ թվում ա դու իմ գրածնեը չես կարդում… էս ես եմ գրել…


> Ասեմ որ ես որևէ աննորմալ բան չեմ տեսնում քո վերաբերմունքի մեջ էդ երեխեքի նկատմամբ, նույնիսկ գտնում եմ, շատ էլ առողջ ա,


հիմա անցնենք նորմալին… էս համակարգը որ մենք ունենք, մարդկությունը հասել ա 10 000 տարվա ընթացքում, սա ինչ որ մեկի քմահաճույքը չի, դավադրություն չի ու կրոն չի. նորմալ կյանքը՝ դպրոց գնալը, համալսարան ավարտելն ու աշխատելը դա մարդկանց ուղեղի լվացում չի ոնց որ քո գրածից կարելի ա հասկանալ… էդ դպրոցներն ու համալսարանները կառուցել են դպիրները իրենց կյանքի գնով, փորձով և սովորելու համեստությամբ ու դու չես կարող այդ ամնեը մի հարվածով դարձնել մի համակարգ որը ստեղծված ա ռոբոտներ ու հնազանդ հասարակության անդամներ ստեղծելու համար… դրանք են գիտությունն ու կյանքը առաջ մղում, ամեն նորություն, ընդվզող գաղափարներ ու փոփոխություններ գալիս են դպրոցներից ու համալսարաններից… եթե դու սա ժխտում ես ապա պետք ա հրաժարվես քո կրթությունից ու վերադառնաս Հայաստան ու մոռանաս այն ինչ քեզ սովորեցրել են… իզուր ինչի՞ ես փող տալիս… 

կրթությունը չի տրվում մարդուն որպեսզի նա հարմարվի ու դառնա հասարակության անդամ, այն տրվում ա որպեսզի հարցականի տակ դրվի այն ինչ մինչև հիմա ա, որ առաջընթաց լինի… Ճանաչել զ՛իմաստություն և զ՛խրատ-ը քամակից հանած արտահայտություն չի ու եթե դու համակրգը հարցականի տակ ես դնում ապա պետք ա մի քիչ հարգանք ցուցաբերես ու ալտերնատիվ առաջարկես, որն ի դեպ քեզ կբերի մեկ այլ համակարգի առաջացմանը որին հենց իքդ էլ դեմ կարող ա դուրս գաս… 

անհիմն բաներ մի ասա…

այո՛, երեխային պատրաստում են որ նա ադապտացվի նորմալ կյանքին որը դու չես ընդունում… եթե չես ընդունում, ապա ադապտացումն էլ պիտի չընդունես… 
Never Let Schooling Interfere With Your Education… սրանք Մարկ Տվենի իմաստուն խոսքերն են որ արժե իմանալ ու հասկանալ… 

թերզարգացած երեխա պահելն ու դաստիարակելը դա գթասրտություն ա, բարեգործություն ու մարդկային խղճի դրսևորում որից մարդկությունը շատ բան ունի սովորելու, իսկ երեխա դասիարակելը՝ նորմալ երեխա, դա պարտականություն ու պատասխանատվություն ա… սրանք տարբեր համակարգեր են… դու մեկը փոարինում ես մյուսով, սխալ ա…

----------

Freeman (23.08.2013), Վոլտերա (23.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մեֆ, իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես, որ հիվանդ երեխային հնարավոր չի կրթել: Հնարավոր ա, բայց ոչ էն դասական ու ձանձրալի մեթոդներով, որոնցով ուղեղ են լվանում: Դաունով հիվանդ երեխան կարա նկարի, կարա դաշնամուր նվագել սովորի, կարուձև անի: Դրա մեջ էլ սիրունություն կա: Ու հա Մեֆ, ես իմ կրթությունը թողնում եմ ու հետ եմ գալիս Հայաստան: Հարցեր կա՞ն:

----------

keyboard (25.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, իսկ ի՞նչ գիտես, որ հիվանդ երեխային հնարավոր չի կրթել: Հնարավոր ա, բայց ոչ էն *դասական ու ձանձրալի մեթոդներով, որոնցով ուղեղ են լվանում:* Դաունով հիվանդ երեխան կարա նկարի, կարա դաշնամուր նվագել սովորի, կարուձև անի: Դրա մեջ էլ սիրունություն կա: Ու հա Մեֆ, ես իմ կրթությունը թողնում եմ ու հետ եմ գալիս Հայաստան: Հարցեր կա՞ն:


…Բյուր ես տենց բան չեմ ասել… ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի ա սովորացնել… որոշ մակարդակի ու որաշակի մեթոդներով… հարցը դա չի… *հարցն էն ա որ դու հիվանդ երեխային համեմատում ես տղա երեխա ունենալու հետ, այսինքն ավելի լավ ա հիվանդ երեխա ունենաս քան տղա երեխա*… այ էս աբսուրդն ա որ դու ուզնում ես ապացուցել ու դա քեզ տանում ա ավելի աբսուրդ հայտարարությունների ինչպիսիք են "դասական կրթությունը ուղեղներ ա լվանում…" 

լավ ես անում թողնում ես, ուղղակի սրանից հետո մասնագիտական պնդումներ մի արա… 

…և ամենակարևորը դու իմ հարցին չպատասխանեցիր… դու կուզենաս քո երեխաները տենց ծնվեն…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> …Բյուր ես տենց բան չեմ ասել… ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի ա սովորացնել… որոշ մակարդակի ու որաշակի մեթոդներով… հարցը դա չի… *հարցն էն ա որ դու հիվանդ երեխային համեմատում ես տղա երեխա ունենալու հետ, այսինքն ավելի լավ ա հիվանդ երեխա ունենաս քան տղա երեխա*… այ էս աբսուրդն ա որ դու ուզնում ես ապացուցել ու դա քեզ տանում ա ավելի աբսուրդ հայտարարությունների ինչպիսիք են "դասական կրթությունը ուղեղներ ա լվանում…" 
> 
> լավ ես անում թողնում ես, ուղղակի սրանից հետո մասնագիտական պնդումներ մի արա… 
> 
> …և ամենակարևորը դու իմ հարցին չպատասխանեցիր… դու կուզենաս քո երեխաները տենց ծնվեն…


Հարցիդ պատասխանեմ: Նենց չի, որ երազում եմ հիվանդ երեխա ունենալու մասին: Բայց եթե ծնվեն, ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ հրաժարվի երեխայից, ոնց որ չեմ հրաժարվի տղա երեխայից: Մեֆ, հասկանու՞մ ես, ես չեմ կարա տղա երեխա մեծացնեմ, ուղղակի չեմ կարա: Հիվանդ երեխա կարամ, տղա չեմ կարա:

----------


## Չամիչ

> ՝ արի եվրոպաները, տես ոնց են սիրում էդ էրեխեքին:


Բյուր չես գտնու՞մ, որ էս պարագայում սիրելուց խոսելը մի փոքր տարօրինակ ա: Եթե դու կարողանում ես սիրել, քեզ համար տարբերություն չպետք է լինի տղա կամ աղջիկ երեխաների միջեւ: Մի պահ պատկերացրու, որ զույգ երեխա ես ունեցել, մեկը՝ աղջիկ, մյուսը՝ տղա:  Եթե դու քո սերը տաս միայն աղջիկ երեխային դա արդեն չեղավ սիրել, նման սերը, երկու երեխաների համար, կարող ա դառնա խորը թշնամանքի առիթ, սա արդեն ոչ թե սեր ա, այլ քայքայիչ ինչ որ մի երեւույթ:

----------

Cassiopeia (24.08.2013), Mephistopheles (24.08.2013), Ուլուանա (24.08.2013), Վոլտերա (24.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հարցիդ պատասխանեմ: Նենց չի, որ երազում եմ հիվանդ երեխա ունենալու մասին: Բայց եթե ծնվեն, ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ հրաժարվի երեխայից, ոնց որ չեմ հրաժարվի տղա երեխայից: Մեֆ, հասկանու՞մ ես, ես չեմ կարա տղա երեխա մեծացնեմ, ուղղակի չեմ կարա: Հիվանդ երեխա կարամ, տղա չեմ կարա:


Հասկացա Բյուր, էլ չեմ հարցնի թե ինչու, դու էլ մի պատճառաբանի… բայց երբ որ երեխան (տղա) ծնվի, էն ժամանակ կզրուցենք…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր չես գտնու՞մ, որ էս պարագայում սիրելուց խոսելը մի փոքր տարօրինակ ա: Եթե դու կարողանում ես սիրել, քեզ համար տարբերություն չպետք է լինի տղա կամ աղջիկ երեխաների միջեւ: Մի պահ պատկերացրու, որ զույգ երեխա ես ունեցել, մեկը՝ աղջիկ, մյուսը՝ տղա:  Եթե դու քո սերը տաս միայն աղջիկ երեխային դա արդեն չեղավ սիրել, նման սերը, երկու երեխաների համար, կարող ա դառնա խորը թշնամանքի առիթ, սա արդեն ոչ թե սեր ա, այլ քայքայիչ ինչ որ մի երեւույթ:


Չամիչ, դա ամենավատ բանն ա, որ կարա տեղի ունենա: Չէ էլի, չեմ կարող սիրել տղային:




> Հասկացա Բյուր, էլ չեմ հարցնի թե ինչու, դու էլ մի պատճառաբանի… բայց երբ որ երեխան (տղա) ծնվի, էն ժամանակ կզրուցենք…


Մի նավսի  :Angry2:

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Չամիչ, դա ամենավատ բանն ա, որ կարա տեղի ունենա: Չէ էլի, չեմ կարող սիրել տղային:


Բյուր, որ տղա ունենաս, կտա՞ս ինձ:

----------

Cassiopeia (24.08.2013), Freeman (24.08.2013), Աթեիստ (24.08.2013), Վոլտերա (24.08.2013)

----------


## Չամիչ

> Չամիչ, դա ամենավատ բանն ա, որ կարա տեղի ունենա: Չէ էլի, չեմ կարող սիրել տղային:
> 
> Մի նավսի


Բյուր ջան, դե արի ուրեմն սիրելուց չխոսենք, նախ սովորենք սիրել, հետո նոր հաշմանդամ երեխաների հանդեպ անսահման սիրուց խոսենք :Blush: 

Ի դեպ, իսկականից սիրել շատ քչերն են կարողանում: Ես ինքս էլ սովորում եմ սիրել, առաջին հերթին սիրել ինքս ինձ, իմ տեսակը՝ կին տեսակը, եթե կինը կարողանա ամբողջովին իր մեջ ընդունել կին տեսակը, հավատա, որ տղամարդ տեսակի հետ խնդիրներն էլ կհարթվեն:

----------

Vardik! (28.03.2014)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չամիչ, դա ամենավատ բանն ա, որ կարա տեղի ունենա: Չէ էլի, չեմ կարող սիրել տղային:
> 
> 
> 
> Մի նավսի


ուրեմն քո սերը ծնողական, այս դեպքում մայրական չի կարող լինել հետևաբար և քո ծնող լինելու կարողություններն էլ են խորը կասկածի առիթ տալիս… այս դեպքում անգամ աղջիկ երեխա պահելու ու դաստիարակելու քո կարողություններն էլ են քո պատրանքի արդյունք… 

ծնողական սերն առանց նախապայմանի ա…

----------

Չամիչ (24.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր, որ տղա ունենաս, կտա՞ս ինձ:


Արդեն Մարիի հետ եմ պայմանավորվել  :LOL:  երկրորդը




> ուրեմն քո սերը ծնողական, այս դեպքում մայրական չի կարող լինել հետևաբար և քո ծնող լինելու կարողություններն էլ են խորը կասկածի առիթ տալիս… այս դեպքում անգամ աղջիկ երեխա պահելու ու դաստիարակելու քո կարողություններն էլ են քո պատրանքի արդյունք… 
> 
> ծնողական սերն առանց նախապայմանի ա…


Էդ սերը չի, բնազդն ա

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արդեն Մարիի հետ եմ պայմանավորվել  երկրորդը
> 
> 
> Էդ սերը չի, բնազդն ա


Սերը տեղով բնազդ ա… բայց բանական էակների մոտ դա սեր ա կոչվում…

----------


## Գալաթեա

> Արդեն Մարիի հետ եմ պայմանավորվել  երկրորդը


Մարին դեռ պուճուր ա, իրան պետք չի տենց շուտ, ինձ տուր:

----------

Jarre (24.08.2013), Ուլուանա (24.08.2013), Վոլտերա (24.08.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Մարին դեռ պուճուր ա, իրան պետք չի տենց շուտ, ինձ տուր:


լավ, համոզեցիր  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Դեռ չծնված էրեխուն արդեն կռվախնձո՞ր եք սարքել  :LOL: ։ Դարդ մի արեք, հենց ծնվի, Ակումբում քվեարկություն կբացենք, կորոշենք՝ ումն ա լինելու  :LOL: ։

----------

Jarre (24.08.2013), keyboard (25.08.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (24.08.2013), Աթեիստ (24.08.2013), Արամ (25.08.2013), Գալաթեա (24.08.2013), Նաիրուհի (24.08.2013), Ռուֆուս (24.08.2013), Վոլտերա (24.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Բնուր, իմ նման տղա չէիր ուզի՞… իմիջայլոց ես ըվեյլըբըլ եմ որդեգրության… ո՞վ ա ուզում…

----------

Freeman (24.08.2013), Վոլտերա (24.08.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դեռ չծնված էրեխուն արդեն կռվախնձո՞ր եք սարքել ։ Դարդ մի արեք, հենց ծնվի, Ակումբում քվեարկություն կբացենք, կորոշենք՝ ումն ա լինելու ։


Բաշիքյառթմա են անում…

----------


## keyboard

Բյուր, մի տեսակ հլա էդ տղան-աղջիկը հեչ, բայց ումի՞ց պտի լինի ու-մի՞ց, վոտ վ չյոմ վոպռոս  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (25.08.2013), Աթեիստ (25.08.2013), Արամ (25.08.2013), Վոլտերա (25.08.2013)

----------


## lampone

Սպանելը ավելի հեշտ է դարձել քան անկեղծ սիրելը

----------

Aperna (28.03.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

Նոր Արմենիայով գովազդ էր գնում...Երեխայի սեռով պայմանավորված հղիության արհեստական ընդհատման համար զանգահարել՝ 0 800 xxx
 :Huh:  գժվե՞լ են լրիվ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նոր Արմենիայով գովազդ էր գնում...Երեխայի սեռով պայմանավորված հղիության արհեստական ընդհատման համար զանգահարել՝ 0 800 xxx
>  գժվե՞լ են լրիվ


անում են… մենք ուզում ենք որ մեր բոլոր երեխաները տղա լինեն… ճիշտը էտ ա…

----------


## Վահե-91

> անում են… մենք ուզում ենք որ մեր բոլոր երեխաները տղա լինեն… ճիշտը էտ ա…


ի դեպ գովազդի վերջում էլ Ամերիկայի դրոշն էր երևում  :Jpit:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ի դեպ գովազդի վերջում էլ Ամերիկայի դրոշն էր երևում


ուրեմն պետք չի զանգել… ավելի լավ ա մեր աղջիկ երեխեքին աբորտ անենք… մեզ տենց "ամերիկյան" աղջիկներ պետք չեն…

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Վահե, ենթադրում եմ, որ թեժ գիծ է եղել սեռով պայմանավորված աբորտի պարտադրանքի, ճնշումների, հոգեբանական կամ այլ նման խնդիրների դեպքում զանգելու համար, ոչ թե եթե որոշել եք աղջիկ երեխայից ազատվել, ապա զանգեք մեզ, և մենք կազատենք Ձեզ նրանից տասը րոպեի ընթացքում։

----------

Cassiopeia (30.03.2014), ivy (29.03.2014), Lílium (29.03.2014), Mephistopheles (28.03.2014)

----------


## Վահե-91

> Վահե, ենթադրում եմ, որ թեժ գիծ է եղել սեռով պայմանավորված աբորտի պարտադրանքի, ճնշումների, հոգեբանական կամ այլ նման խնդիրների դեպքում զանգելու համար, ոչ թե եթե որոշել եք աղջիկ երեխայից ազատվել, ապա զանգեք մեզ, և մենք կազատենք Ձեզ նրանից տասը րոպեի ընթացքում։


մյուս անգամ ուշադիր կնայեմ, բայց տենց աչքի տակոբ նայելուց, քո ասած տարբերակը չթվաց

----------

